# July 2014 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st July 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Mrshol , ICSI , 1st July , 
Lea84 , ICSI , 2nd July , 
Jennifer86 , IUI , 2nd July , 
Shania77 , ICSI , 2nd July , 
Jojonz , FET , 3rd July , 
cheeps , ICSI , 3rd July , 
Francesmac , FET , 3rd July , 
cherries , IVF , 3rd July , 
J and J , , 4th July , 
*laura* , ICSI , 5th July , 
roxy2014 , ICSI , 5th July , 
Oreo , ICSI , 6th July , 
Chicken83 , IVF , 7th July , 
Amy7 , ICSI , 7th July , 
Nikki429 , ICSI , 8th July , 
Zemirah , IVF , 10th July , 
nurse_kelly , IVF , 16th July , 
Vicky1980 , FET , 17th July , 
KALM , ICSI , 18th July , 
Little Rie , ICSI , 23rd July , 
Irma2013 , ICSI , 23rd July , 
Hopefully2014 , IVF , 23rd July , 
Marimar , IVF , 23rd July , 
Karou , , 24th July , 
Miss woo , ICSI , 25th July , 
Lynsey_90 , IVF , 25th July , 
Julydeadline , IVF , 25th July , 
Angie pangie , FET , 29th July , 
AlexTTC! , IVF , 31st July , 
Jen_Bretby , IVF , 31st July, 
[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## cherries

Hi, I've had IVF, my et was Thursday 19/6 and it was a day 2 transfer. My OTD is 3/7!!


----------



## cheeps

Hi Sharry,

Please can you add me on. Had e/c on 17th June, 3 day embryo transfer on 20th June and OTD is 3rd July. I've had ICSI.

Cherries - we're on the same day for testing. Argh this 2ww is a killer!


----------



## cherries

You're telling me cheeps!!!!!! I'm so nervous that I'm having difficulty sleeping :-( feels like so much responsibility to eat and drink the right things, trying to act normally is impossible!!! My EC was also Tuesday 17th but as we only had 1 embie to transfer in the end, I had a day 2 transfer rather than day 3

Oops I never actually asked, Sharry can you please add me?


----------



## cheeps

Cherries - May I ask what clinic you're at? I was at Oxford Fertility Unit. Is this your first time at IVF/ICSI?


----------



## jennifer86

Hey, can I join?

We're having our first round of IUI at the moment, with OTD 2nd July. Can't believe I'm only 5 days into the 2ww, seems to have been dragging on for ages! Should be fine during the week as will be at work so hopefully time will fly by, but this weekend I've really struggled to think about anything else. 

What have you been doing to keep busy/distracted?


----------



## cherries

Cheeps, I'm NHS funded but only get 1 go as I live in England not Wales (post code lottery). I'm in Shropshire xx

Jennifer, I know exactly what you mean! It's been such gorgeous weekend too, beer garden weather except we can't drink! Yesterday my husband cleared a load of crap out of the garage whilst I made a meal plan for the week followed by shopping. I found the trolley a bit heavy towards the end and decided to go to the checkout there and then (got the rest of the bits today). And today I spent an hour or so in the garden with a book, and watched a lot of tv!!!! So bored! xx


----------



## jennifer86

Yes, I spent most of yesterday out in the garden, but also trying not to get sun stroke or anything! I have a fairly busy week at work, though, which I suppose is a good thing this week! And don't get me started on the postcode lottery... So frustrating when you know you're not being offered what's recommended, but have to take it as it's all you can get... I was advised with my degree of endometriosis we should be going for IVF but if we went straight for that we would lose our attempts with IUI (get 3 of them, and for some reason we're allowed to take them even though they're not recommended?!) and would only have 1 shot with IVF. So I have really mixed feelings about this cycle as I know the IUI isn't particularly likely to work, but there's always the chance it might...

Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## cheeps

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Jennifer. Hope the next week and abit goes super fast for you.

Cherries - I hate the postcode lottery. We had our first treatment funded and have paid for our last 2. It gets more expensive each time as we add extra procedures and drugs in the hope that something will work.

As for me I'm only 3 days in my 2ww and I'm feeling really tired. That's got to be from the progesterone though as nothing wouldn't have implanted by know.

Not sure if this is useful to anyone but thought I would share

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312646.0


----------



## Jojonz

Hello! I'd love to join too.. and same as Cherries and Cheeps I am testing on 3 July.
Just had my FET today, a 5 day blast. all went well so now it's the wait!
We are on holiday, had to come to a different city for replacement, so now we have the rest of this week off which is awesome, chilling by the fire and lots of relaxation (we are in New ZEaland so it's winter here)
Great to have some buddies to connect with who are testing at similar times... just planning to relax and stay positive
This whole thing has been much more relaxed than our fresh transfer, with lots of laughs so I'm hoping to keep that up
Fingers crossed for everyone
x


----------



## Sammy77

Hi jojonz - welcome to the 2ww!  I would love to go to New Zealand, have heard it is beautiful.

Cheeps - I only had transfer yesterday and I'm exhausted! This morning even though I was awake I just couldn't open my eyes.  I have been on gestone injections for a week already and cyclogest, am sure too it's something to do with that as I've been getting tired so quickly. 

Hi everyone else, what you all up to today? I'm just chilling out today but still doing light housework. Xx


----------



## Lea84

Hi girls - hope you dont mind if i join you? my test day is 2nd july! Im on day 3 after i had 2 x 3 day embryos transferred. This is my second round of ICSI and oh how the 2WW is the worse bit!!! Ive been suffering with mild ohss which isnt helping :-(
Hope everyone is ok and the symptom spotting isnt driving anyone insane? My only slight glimmer of hope is this cycle feels so different from my last one.
love to all x


----------



## jennifer86

Welcome, Lea, Shania and Jojonz!

Shania, how are you getting on with the Cyclogest? I've also been using these, and had sore boobs since the day of treatment so assuming that's down to them. Also keep falling asleep on the sofa in the evenings, which isn't like me - I presume this is also the Cyclogest if you've been getting really tired, as well. 

Lea, I'm doing my best not to symptom spot. Especially as it's still really early in the 2ww so unlikely to have implanted by now, so any "symptoms" are really unlikely to be significant! What do you mean by your cycle feeling different to the last one? Have you been getting as yet unexplained symptoms?

AFM, working today so morning has gone reasonably quickly but not as quick as I'd like...

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Sammy77

Thanks Jennifer.  To be honest, I've now been on cyclogest a week and they are ok, just hate how gunny they are.  My boobs are quite tender and heavy, but they have been like that for ages.. 

I have to still have to following daily, 4 x progynova, estraderm patches, vagifem pessaries x 2, cyclogest x 2 and gestone injections.  My body literally does not know if it's coming on going! 

The tiredness for me is a killer.  I literally feel like I could sleep all day, but aware that I need to be a bit active to keep the blood flowing.  The on,y think I would say about cyclogest as well is they do tend to bung me up and I struggle to go..( sorry for tmi!)

Hope you are doing ok on the 2ww, I'm jut trying to keep a bit busy to make it pass quicker. X

Hi lea - my test date is around about the same time as you, is seems like an age away! X


----------



## Lea84

Hi ladies

jennifer86 - Well my last cycle i think i had every "symptom" under the sun in the 2WW! the mind is a cruel thing but i felt everything. I kept a diary and am comparing it to this time. Ive been so unwell this cycle due to ohss so not sure if thats sort of clouded everything but im not having the trick symptoms yet. I know the cyclogest really kicks in though and does make you tired :-( its not a nice drug as it mimics pregnancy symptoms because of the progesterone. Also in general i feel different - on day 2 past transfer last time i wrote in my diary i was convinced it hadn't worked and just "knew" where as i don't feel as negative this time. I definitely don't feel pregnant but i also don't feel not either. It certainly is a rough road and even though my cycles have been quite close together they have been very different. Just praying it works this time  

Shania - It feels like an eternity away doesnt it! the scary thing is i dont even want to test it frightens the life out of me  

xxx


----------



## Mollsaus

Hi everyone, I've been posting on the June/July cycle stream. Do I change to this one now? Et today- one 7 cell embryo put in. Test day is July 7th. Shania, glad you mentioned that about the cyclogest- I've been a bit congested in that department too


----------



## Jojonz

HI all 

Well it's nearly the end of day one for me... nearly drove myself mad at lunch when I ordered a lunch with mayo all over it. Didn't think about it till I had already eaten some so trying not to panic. Rational me says don't worry, it was a tiny amount, but I think I worry cos I can't do anything now to help get a good result, except for NOT doing the things I shouldn't be.
Feeling prety relaxed on the whole though
I'm now just on estrogen pills 3 x a day and progesterone pessaries 3 x a day... so no injections unlike some!
We are heading away tomorrow to a holiday place with no internet, just chill time
What are you all doing during this time for exercise? I'm normally really active, but have been told by acupuncturists to just lay low for now, put my energy where it really needs to go, but then I'm still walking to keep the blood moving.. you?
Hope you all have a great day
x


----------



## Oreo

Hi ladies can I join you I had my ET yday and my OTD is 6th july


----------



## Mollsaus

Hi, can u add me to group please. Otd day is July 7th. One 3 day embryo on board, same as you Oreo! 
Jojonz- I am struggling too to figure out what exercise is ok. I usually swim and cycle  a lot and do yoga. Told by acupuncturist not to at mo, just walking ok, although clinic never said any of this. Acupuncturist also recommended acupuncture session on day of likely implantation, Thursday for me. Is anyone else having this? Also don't worry about the mayo! I had some last night too without thinking!


----------



## cheeps

Hey All,

I kept myself busy yesterday by clearing out my clothes and putting them all on Ebay to make some money! Feel bad as half of them still had tags on - hid those from DH!

Today, I'm going to meet a friend and catch up with her. She's 16 weeks pregnant and struggled for 2 years to get pregnant after a miscarriage. They'd been to doctors to figure out what was wrong but nothing was found. They tried 3 months of Clomid which didn't work. After 2 years they finally signed all the paperwork to start IVF and she fell pregnant naturally. Ladies, it just shows miracles do happen! She always keep me positive. 

Welcome Mollsaus, Oreo, Jojonz, and Lea.

Ladies, I hope you don't mind me asking but are you able to tell me how many cells are/were your embies and on what day? Past and present attempts? 

I hope this 2ww goes super fast for us all.


----------



## Lea84

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok and this waiting isnt driving you all mad - it is me a bit!!

Cheeps - hi there, i had on icsi #1 ....... 2 x day 4 compacting morulas then ended in a BFN :-( This go #2 i had 2 x day 3 embryos one a 9 cell grade B and the other a 10 cell grade B/C What about you on each go?

I know what you mean about keeping busy eak i am sorting out everything too!! its really weird at this point on my last cycle i just knew it hadnt worked, dont know how i just had that feeling. Where as this time i really have no idea.

Lea xxx


----------



## cherries

Hello,

Gosh there are a lot more of us that have joined now  Ooo exciting!
I'm not very active, although do a bit of yoga and walking from time to time (yoga using a DVD at home) but I haven't done any yoga for weeks! Mainly because the last time I did it, I got sciatica! Figured that I did myself an injury by overstretching on the cobra position.

I'm just trying to be consistent with walking 30mins (gently) every day to keep the blood flowing, as most of you have said. I'm NHS funded for this cycle and the only advice they gave was to do whatever I'd normally do and that there was no need to lay low throughout it, just listen to my body and go from there.

I'm on 5dp2dt (4 cell) and this 2ww is certainly going slowly lol... it's not that busy in work at the moment either, which is probably a good thing as it means less stress 

I had a BFP 3 years ago, naturally, but I have no idea how far along I was. I've been thinking about that during this cycle. It's hard to know where we got to, to know if and when we go beyond that point this time. I'm trying to take one day at a time though and not think or dream too much ahead  Difficult though!


----------



## Oreo

Hi ladies thanks for the welcome,  I had a 3day transfere my embie was a 6 cell,  and I have to do a hcg injection on the 27th(does anyone else need to d this ?) I think I may be naughty and do a hpt before I do the injection just out of curiosity and not being able to wait, but it will also prepare me for when I have to test on the 6th,  if it's negative then I get a positive on otd,  I'll be happy if it's positive and then negative at least I'll know it can work and try and do things differently next time,


----------



## beckyginge

Hi ladies, 

Could i please be added to this group?

My EC is booked in for tomorrow morning at 9.30am to say im a little bit nervous would be an under statement!!! As my left ovary hasnt responded to the medication at all so we are replying on the right one, on my scan on Monday i have three large follicles and two smaller ones. So we will just have to wait and see what they find on Wednesday!!! EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Depending on what they find on Monday will decide on either 2,3 or 5 day transfer.

Xx


----------



## cherries

Hi Sharry

Can you please add me to the list? I'm not sure if you missed my original request...

cherries/IVF/3rd July

Thank you!!  xx


----------



## jennifer86

Sharry, could you add me to the list on the front page, as well? We're having IUI, OTD is 2nd July.

I know what you mean about avoiding things, Jojonz... And I didn't even realise about mayonnaise   Is it because it's made with uncooked egg, or something? Feel like there are so many things I'm trying to avoid at the moment, it's really difficult to find anything I can eat! 

Mollsaus and Cherries, on the exercise front, my fertility clinic said that gentle-moderate exercise was alright (yoga, swimming, etc) but to avoid anything too vigorous. So I've definitely had to cut back on exercise (although to be honest that happened months ago with my lap and I haven't really had chance to get back into it!), but have been trying to do something every few days (to keep me sane more than anything). My work isn't exactly strenuous, but it's not an office job either, so get plenty of walking in small bursts throughout the day!

Also been having a few pains which have been worrying me slightly... Whenever I cough or sneeze I'm getting really sharp pains in my pelvis that can last for a few minutes afterwards. Anyone any experience of these or any idea what it might be? Did worry that it might be a cyst or something (but also hoped that it might be implantation!)   Any ideas?


----------



## Oreo

My clinic said light gentle exercise not baths and no swimming, till the 2nd week,  because it can encourage a miscarriage


----------



## Mollsaus

Yes, the not swimming I think is more to avoid infection, and things like saunas, jacuzzis to avoid overheating. What I've been told but trying not to get too paranoid about everything! I'm gonna just do walking I think. I tried some yoga at home eaRlier and I started getting an abdo pain around where my left ovary is so I stopped! Jennifer- fingers crossed its implantation pains!
Sorry I Can't remember who asked this now, but I had a seven cell 3 day embryo put back in. 
Becky- I had to rely on only my right ovary too as the left was too difficult to reach. Don't worry your righty will do you proud! Good luck for ec. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## cheeps

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for telling me your numbers.

I just wondered as we transferred a 7 cell and 4 cell on day 3. I'm not sure why they put they 4 cell in as the did say it was a day behind but was of good quality. Just hope one will takes and if both do then it's a dream come true. Really struggling today with this 2ww.

Google is evil sometimes - makes me over analyse which I said I wouldn't do to myself this time round - ARGH!


----------



## Sammy77

Cheeps  - stay away from google.. It's pure evil! Xx


----------



## *laura*

Hi ladies, I am so happy and relieved to be posting here   I had a day 5 transfer this morning and my otd is 5th July.  We have had ICSI with egg share     good luck to everyone  

Sharry could you please add me?

Laura x


----------



## cherries

Hi,

I know a couple of people have mentioned about avoiding mayonnaise but if it's Hellman's it's ok. There is raw egg in it but it's pasteurised so it's safe to eat. Apparently the home made stuff is not safe 

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/917.aspx?CategoryID=54#close

I've felt a bit low today, I'm sure it's tiredness as I haven't been sleeping that well recently due to nerves, excitement, the hot weather!! And I've been a little emotional. I just watched the film "what to expect when you're expecting" with Cameron Diaz, Jennifer Lopez, Elizabeth Banks... And was teary throughout! I'm only 5dp2dt so it can't be hormones, can it?

/links


----------



## mrshol

As the days go on the more anxious I get hoping these cramps r a good sign. 

I'm on day 5 after having a 5 day hatching blasto put in

Hope it's in there growing 😄 x


----------



## Moldog

Hi *mrshol* I know what you mean I'm 7dp5dt and it's killing me, when's your OTD? I'm not going to test at home my bloods are Friday. 
Hang on in there!


----------



## mrshol

Tuesday 1st xx so six days to go

That's real good u get a blood test. 

So hard isn't it

Do u have any symptoms? Xx


----------



## Moldog

I've had cramping like AF pains for days and my ovaries twinging, had a blinding headache yesterday and heartburn but I'm not sure really if this is something happening or bad AF on its way it's so hard to tell!
Do you not get a blood test?


----------



## mrshol

i know you look into every symptom dont u, 

no i dont get a blood test i just have to do a pregnancy test tuesday morning X


----------



## Lea84

Hi ladies,

How is everyone feeling? 

Its a week today i do my test. I keep getting really upset remembering how it felt last time to see the "not pregnant" i cant bare to go through it all again. Its so hard to keep positive!! Im having the cramping, dull aches, sore boobs etc but had that last time it really messes with your head. Some good news though my OHSS is definitely clearing up and i hardly have the sickness at all now.
I had a blood test last week that showed my TSH level had crept up slightly which got me worried but the clinic have said not to worry. Why do we fret and worry about everything when most women dont even know they are pregnant at this stage and most probably do alllllll the things we have been told to avoid :-(

Cherries - I watched that too and i blubbed all the way through - its like i knew it is not the best thing to watch at this time like obem but i cant help it  

lots of love to all in this limbo land xxx


----------



## Mollsaus

Ha, I was intrigued and decided to watch that film this morning (why do we do it to ourselves!). I cried the most when the couple met their baby from Ethiopia. It was lovely. 
Anyway, I was interested in what you said cheeps- I had similar embryos to you by the sounds of it but the clinic wouldn't put the other poorer quality embryo in because of the good quality of the first and my age(36 on Friday!), but I thought I was in the older age bracket so less chance of multiples? 
Anyhow, hope it's sunny where you all are!


----------



## cherries

Lea, mine is a week tomorrow and had no cramping symptoms (except hungry, teary and tired yesterday lol) - my boobs have been tender since EC but not quite as bad now. Glad to hear that your OHSS is clearing up though and you're feeling better!

Yeah being in limbo land sucks!  but we have to be patient and keep on    xx 

Mollsaus - I think I did too!!! Although also found it very emotional when the young girl miscarried as I have been there


----------



## mrshol

Hey girls, OMG as the week goes on im STRESSING RIGHT OUT!

cant think about it not working.................. i hope its worked

i have sore boobs plus my boobs are so much fuller, has everyone else got this? is it due to the progestrone tablets?
whatever happens i wanna carry on with these pessaries for fuller boobs lol

they are sore as well, but again surely thats from the progestrone im having??

ive got AF like pains but had this from egg transfer, again trying to not read to much into it, hard though isnt it 

I HATE THIS WAITING AAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHH

XX


----------



## Lea84

Hi girls - sooooooooo with you on the waiting and stressing. By far the hardest part.

Sounds like all the same progesterone related symptoms - but from reading here if they get more intense its a good sign?? I know in my failed cycle they all seemed to ease off towards the back end of the 2WW - especially the sore boobs last time went for me. 
I guess we are all different some people have nothing then get a BFP and some get implantation bleeding etc!

For me its just messing with my mind i actually cant imagine doing this again the devastation of a failed cycle is horrible just hoping for a miracle - its so hard ive got a niggling feeling it hasnt worked for me :-(

L xxx


----------



## cherries

mrshol, hello!!! I missed this message, I must have scanned too far down!!! Well done on getting a 5 day hatching blast transferred! 

I agree, the waiting is a nightmare. I feel tired again today (6dp2dt), boobs are still tender, no cramping but have been emotional :-/ everyone around me that knows (there's quite a few; family members as well as close friends, it's the worst kept secret lol but then these people know of our struggles to conceive naturally) is being so positive and telling me it's going to happen this time - I wish I had their confidence 



mrshol said:


> As the days go on the more anxious I get hoping these cramps r a good sign.
> 
> I'm on day 5 after having a 5 day hatching blasto put in
> 
> Hope it's in there growing x


----------



## mrshol

Hey cherries and lea

God it's hard isn't it ladies 

Tanks cherries I know can't believe we got to blasto cyst stage still suppose it doesn't really matter in terms of getting a big fat positive 

Lea this is obviously my first icis cycle and can't imagine what it's like to go through all it again it's bad enough having a year of failed clomid and iui! Don't want it to go into another year hate living like this 

I've just done some dusting at home and feel guilty about breathing in the toxins from the polish it's crazy in natural pregnancy u don't get this problem do u !

This is the slowest week ever 

I just wanna cry!

Don't know if anyone of u lines but wen ur clinic gives u the success rate is that for e everyone from egg transfer who it's worked for or from sims and not got as far sometimes as et? X


----------



## francesmac

Hey ladies, hope it's ok to jump right in here. I've been loitering around the June 2ww thread for the last week not realising the July thread had started. Im 6dp3dt, it's my second fet and this time we went for 3 embies as none were of super quality sadly. One 5cell, one 4cell and one 2cell. But my attitude is, last two times they had tokd us our embies were of great quality and it still didn't work so who knows! All that science and experience can only do so much, end of the day bfp can come from the weaker embies just like bfn can come from the stronger.......well it makes me feel better anyway  

otd is July 3rd, I believe there are quite a few here already testing on that day? Great to have the safety in numbers! 

Mrshol, our clinic (in germany) their success rates are based on all complete cycles that end in a viable pregnancy but is also based on an average of 3 attempts. So this being our 3rd, I hope it's our time!

It's still early days in the 2ww for most of us here so I hope you are all not obsessing too much and going crazy yet. Hopefully I'll get better at the personals when I get reading through the thread. Hang in there girls, nearly another day over!


----------



## cheeps

Hi Everyone,

How you all doing?

I'm well. I'm now 6dp 3dt. The 2ww is now starting to get to me - the second guessing every symptom and googling everything. Reading back through my old IVF diaries that I made on my other cycles to spot similarities. Wish it didn't take over my life but it just means so much to me. I know you guys understand how that feels going through it too. Have really sore itchy boobs today. Also, today should be start of implantation and I've had no signs of that as an indication. I know very few do but was hoping there might be something! Oh well.

Welcome Francesmac - OTD is the same - argh hope this week goes quickly!

MrsHol & Cherries - We've come this far, we can do it. You guys  going to cave in and test earlier than OTD? I said I wouldn't but I wonder if I will nearer the time!

Lea - I've got the same as you - sore boobs. Got to be the progesterone right? That and extreme tiredness.

Shania - I'm addicted to google but I know you're right. It's our enemy!

Welcome Laura - hope you're doing ok on the 2ww.

Mollsaus - have that film on my planner. Maybe I should watch it another time then!

Moldog - I hope your AF is not on its way.

Hi Everyone else - hope your all ok


----------



## mrshol

Francesmac hi😄

Def agree with u there with embryos who knows what will or won't work hey

What will b will b I keep trying to tell myself however easier says than done lol

We're ur other transfer blasto stage? X


----------



## Lucy26

Hi I'm new here and was looking for some advice. I had my coil removed on the 27th of May and started ttc straight away. My periods are like clockwork I have a 32 day cycle. I'm now 15dpo with no bfp and no sign of af. Am I out of luck


----------



## francesmac

Thanks for the welcome folks. 
Mrshol, the laws here in germany are a bit funny about 5dt of blastos, I don't think my clinic do them often, if at all. First try was with a 6 and an 8 cell and then our first fet was with two 8 cell embies. I did worry that we would be at a disadvantage, not having blastos transferred but the success rates seem pretty good and the highest in the part of germany we are in. We really do trust these clinics with so much!

welcome bubba, sorry I cant be of much help. But I will say that after stopping any contraceptive treatment, normal fertility can take a while to return to normal. Have you tested on the day of your missed af? I wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## mrshol

lea, i think i prob will try and test on friday maybe? what about u?? 

should wait really but should be positive then really if its worekd xx


----------



## francesmac

Sorry I meant "lucy" not bubba   I'm blaming the hormones


----------



## beckyginge

Hi All, 

Well today has been an emotional roller coaster that's for sure!!!!!

The EC was actually ok. The last thing I remember is talking about my bright coloured nail varnish then I woke up in recovery! 
They got five eggs from my right ovary and nothing from the left. I'm now resting at home with my feet up, I'm in a bit of pain but hopefully it should go soon. 
We got a call from the agora and unfortunately none of my husbands sperm survived the thawing process. We always knew it might happen as the sperm was obtained from a micro tese operation as my husband has azoospermia. We were advised to get donor sperm in as a back up and we are so glad that we did as that is what we have had to use. They are inseminating the eggs today and we should get a call tomorrow morning to see how many fertilised. 
What a day!!!!

Hope everyone is surviving the 2WW. 

Xx


----------



## mrshol

hi beckyginge, glad EC went well today
goodluck with the phone call tomor fingers crossed
i had 5 eggs too and all fertilised and i ended up with two top grade blastos ! xx


----------



## cherries

I suddenly feel cold this evening, what's that all about? My hubby is sitting here in shorts and Tshirt, and feels warm whereas I'm in a nightie and fluffy dressing gown feeling brrrrr - early sign do you think? Anyway I'm off to bed, feeling tired and keep waking up around 6 every day. Day 6 post transfer almost over.... Time is going slowly, ever so slowly xx


----------



## mrshol

Not to sure hun about feeling g cold 

Same here day six nearly over thank god six more to go!! 

Off to bed too as like u can't sleep and wake up well to early x


----------



## Lea84

Evening ladies - 
Ahhh just back from an evening with my pregnant sister-in laws was quite to take my mind off things actually even though we were chatting "baby" it was nice not to be scrutinising me!hehe. They both assured me neither of them had symptoms before they tested and no implantation bleeding. Made me feel a bit better i but still got that sinking oh no feeling in my tummy. HOPE I'M WRONG!!!

Mrshol - eak you testing this weekend? im feeling so positive for you though you have such a good chance with your hatching blastie xxxxxxx

love to all xxxxx


----------



## Jojonz

HI everyone! I"ve snuck onto the internet as this wait is doing my head in and I'm only today 3dp5dt
So great to read all your posts and see you're all thinking the same things 
*beckyginge *well done on the EC, and good luck with the next stages
*Lea84 *so true what you say about friends who conceive naturally not even thinking about their symptoms at all!
*mrshol *I agree - the embie will just do it's thing and on a rational level I know we can't influence the outcome at all... hard not to think about it all. the. time though!
Cheeps and Cherries - (and I think someone else) - we have the same test date so tis good to hear your thoughts.

I'm totally symptom free - which is driving me a little crazy. I felt like I was in so much better shape this time around, but just feel nothing. I keep visualising the embie nestling in there... and know I can't worry about total lack of any cramping, sore boobs, bigger boobs.. I have none of that! Ah well.. just trust

To answer a couple of other questions I've seen:
We had a 5 day blast transferred, and no I'm determined not to test before my blood test on the 3rd. I didn't test last time, just kinda think you never know anyway, even if you get a BFP or a BFN on a home test before the scheduled date and I think it woudl drive me crazy either way so I will wait
thinking of you all LOADS on this journey
x


----------



## Jojonz

ooh and Sharry, can you please add me?
Jojo, FET, 3 July
thanks


----------



## mrshol

Lea - oh I don't know my husband keeps going in he is worse than me plus cos we had a 5day hatching I'm pretty sure it should tell us then I dunno I'm weak lol

Thanks hun hope ur right although things went so well so seems to good to b true if it's a positve as well but I have to stay positive hard tho

Glad u had a nice eve  xx

Jojonz ur right better off waiting to test but like I said to lea I'm weak haa 

Wen did u av ur transfer ?  I had cramps from day one but it really doesn't mean anything 

Did u av cramps last time xx


----------



## francesmac

The obsession has taken hold,  I'm counting everything now! 7dp3dt, 6 more sleeps, 0 patience! Yesterday I had these strong abdomen pains, like I had been doing sit ups and I definitely was not doing sit ups! Then last night I had a few heavy feeling cramps and just a few twinges this morning.I know symptom watching is such a pointless task this early on, why do we torture oourselves!? 

Are any of you ladies testing on 3rd plsnning to test early? I'm tempted to do poas day before but also think I'm mad to after the heartache of last time.

beckyginge, thank god for pland b's! Good luck for that phone call today. I hope they are wee fighters!

cherries, hope you finally got warmed! Never heard of it being a side effect before but thats not to say its not. I agree, time is going at a glacial pace. Have you fou d anything that distracts you?

welcome jojo, we have the same otd too! I wish I was as determined as you to not test early. I cant trust myself! I hope I can hold out though. 

Mrshol, if you do go ahead and test early, best of luck!!! Get this thread started on a bfp note!


----------



## mrshol

Francesmac thank u that wud b great if I cud

I'm the same as how ur feeling looking into every symptom driving myself crazy lol

6 days left til test day aggggh wish I cud just go to sleep tonight and wake up Tuesday lol cx


----------



## francesmac

6 days left till tues, ah ffs that means I counted wrong, 7 more sleeps for me, meh  lol
What can we do to distract ourselves? Is it even possible??

I keep forgetting to ask *Sharry could I be added to front page please, fet otd 3rd, cheers!*

right ladies lets mske a conscious effert to get out and distract ourselves today! Good luck!


----------



## mrshol

Oh no lol sorry about that another day to go zzzzz

Xx dunno how we can if I'm honest hard not to think About it isn't it xx


----------



## Lucy26

Thank you. I have tested constantly as I've got a slight addiction haha. I'm now 3 days late with. I sign of af and still a bfn. I have really bad nausea in the morning though and still have head aches


----------



## Lea84

Morning ladies 

Oh totally agree how hard is it to not think about OTD every 2 mins - im trying to work and cant! tried walking the dog and its on my mind 24/7! its just going to be like it till i know for sure :-( ahhhh. I am so gutted im feeling like it hasnt worked again. Maybe its some sort of self protection coping. 

Quick question to everyone did anyone get any frosties? Both cycles we got lots of fertilized embryos 16 this cycle and 13 last cycle yet none have ever been viable to freeze. Makes me feel like my eggs arent good quality - does anyone know if theres anything i can do about this?

Lucy 26 - hi there  aw i so remember the months of AF being so late and getting the BFN! i am sure your mind can be so cruel and delay it. I guess the HSG should be strong enough in your system to get a BFP by now. I have seen on here though some people wont get a BFP on a test for a week after? A blood test would be the best way of knowing for sure xxx good luck hun

Mrshol - hang in there bristol buddy!! when are you thinking of testing? totally agree with francesmac really hope you get us off to a BFP start xx are you having acupuncture this week?

francesmac - hope you are ok? How are you feeling about testing? like you i know that feeling about going through a negative test - i cant get out my head how it felt last time even sat there watching the stick. i am so so so scared of seeing it again :-( 

JoJo - have you had any symptoms yet? hope you are ok - this time is dragging isnt it :-( you test the day after me. xxxx

Cherries - I think ive heard of a sore throat and sneezing as a symptom but not feeling cold? make sure you warp up warm though as being warm is the so important my acupuncturist tells me. I suffer from really bad circulation and acupuncture has helped me so much with that!! although with this hot weather i am boiling all the time!!xxxx

Cheeps - Google is soooo evil but like you i use it all the time! the thing is with google you can always find the answer you want if you look long enough hehe. I was hoping for implantation bleeding too but so many people reassure me they didnt get it. It seems split! but i just wanted something physical to let me have hope before OTD. nothing as of yet - implantation should nearly be over for me now and still no sign.

Cherries - Hi hun how are you doing? i so agree my family / friends just say stuff like yep i know this is going to work i feel so positive for you. Its amazing but i feel bad for them when it doesnt. I think sometimes people who dont go through this just assume oh IVF well theres your answer it works first time doesnt it!

So sorry if ive missed anyone love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollsaus

Hi all, can I be added to the front sheet please. I've been missed. My otd is 7th July. The last of us to test, so girls I am envious that you have less time to wait than me before you know  It's hell isn' t it? So glad to read what you have all said about symptoms, or lack of them. I have no symptoms at all, except for being very emotional! but today should be implantation day as I had 3 day embie put back on Monday,  so wouldn't have any symptoms yet anyway! I'll be checking for implantation bleed tho despite it being very unlikely-lol! You'd think we'd have got used to the waiting game by now considering how long we have been have been TTC   wishing you all a sunny, gentle day


----------



## cherries

Hi Ladies,

I feel so hormonal today!! Rrrrraaaarrrrrr - don't anyone get in my way  
Also weepy, omg!  

I came into work this morning and tried to discuss a "moan" with my line manager, not formally or anything, but as we're in the middle of yet another structure change he came across as "not interested/bothered, it's not my area any more" and I was left feeling like "oh thanks an effin bunch, where's the support?" Of course I didn't say anything (I still want my job lol). But this was something that hadn't been done last week when I was out of office (EC and ET) and now the deadline is missed!! And then I decided "  it then, no one else is bothered, why should I be"............

I haven't been sleeping that well all week, with the hot weather and my brain ticking away.. wish the clock would tick tock faster  

I'm not sure what the temp drop meant, but I've had it before and put it down to anxiety! I felt so agitated last night that I ended up sleeping in the spare room as hubby came to bed about an hour after me and was restless to begin with (so that was annoying), I couldn't switch off my brain, I was trumping like there was no tomorrow and it wasn't pleasant (sorry for TMI, progesterone side effects!)........ I'm better this morning though. In fact, I was roasting when I woke up and needed a lot of water! Can't win!


----------



## mrshol

Lea yes I av acupuncture tonight how about u? Tell me about  it feel so angry and upset today I cud cry at the thought of it being negative agggh
Cherries ur email made me smile u r funny   I feel the same hun struggling big time plus people in work r doing my nut in haa

Welcome molllsus   another 6 days to wait than me is tough isn't it hope ur feeling ok cx


----------



## Sammy77

Hi Ladies, Can I join please.. I accidently joined on June thread but my OTD is 2nd July.

Sharry - Please can I be added to the front screen.  TX ICSI  OTD 2nd July.


----------



## Mollsaus

Mrshol- hi, can I ask which days your acupuncturist suggested having sessions? I'm having one today, as she said it was good on implantation day. Did you have a session that day? Thanks.


----------



## Sammy77

Mollsaus, I had acupuncture pre and post transfer on the day.  Whether it works or not who knows, but you've got to try these things.  I also downloaded from itunes the Zita West relaxation techniques for the 2ww. x


----------



## cheeps

Hi Everyone,

I'm 1ww in so halfway there now. So excited. Hope this next week goes quicker.
Implantation should have happened now but I didn't get any signs so I hope it's worked and I'm just one of those people who doesn't get implantation signs. It's my Mum's birthday today so going round there later. Trying to keep myself busy this morning.

Mollsaus - have fun at acupuncture.

Shania - Welcome to this board. Everyone here is lovely.

MrsHol - Stay positive! PUPO right!!!

Cherries -Lloving the rage - get it out! I'm so tired too but cannot sleep. Was awake from 3.15am just lying there thinking. Weather not helping either - I'm burning up right now!

Lea - lets just hope we're those people that don't get implantation signs.

Francesmac - nearly there. Just gotta get past the weekend! Hang in there.

Big hugs and positive energy to everyone


----------



## cherries

Do they work Shania (the relaxation techniques)?


----------



## Sammy77

Hi Cherries,  I listened to it whilst I had acupuncture both pre and post transfer as there is a specific section on that, The one for the 2ww gets you to visualise your little embie snuggling..  The first couple of days it did relax me, but the last two days I haven't been able to switch off when doing it.  DH has got a booming voice and he was shouting at the football on TV yesterday whilst I was upstairs in the bedroom.  

Cheeps and Lea - I am 1 week into the 2WW and I cant say I've had any outstanding signs.. No implantation bleed (not sure if I would get that anyway because of the cyclogest pessaries and gemstone injections?)  The only thing I can say is yesterday I felt little niggly twinges on my right side but they went as soon as they came but it happened loads yesterday.  x


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi ladies, wondering if I can join this group/thread please?  
Am currently on 2ww after first round of ICSI, our embryo was transferred on 21st June and we had some extra frozen.

I'm finding it quite difficult not to symptom spot as I know a lot of what I'm feeling is down to the pessaries!  I'm also finding it quite hard to distract myself... anybody got any tips or ideas? 

I am  for some lovely BFP for us all!


----------



## beckyginge

Hi Alll

Well today has been a good day!! I got a call from my clinic at 9am and they confirmed that out of the five eggs, one was to immature to use. So they inseminated four eggs and .................ALL FOUR EGGS FERTILISED!!!!!!! 
From looking at the embryos today they are planning a five day blastocyst and will hopefully be going back in on Monday afternoon. We are literally over the moon but are mindful that we aren't out of the woods yet as the embryos need to stay strong and keep dividing between now and Monday. So at least now we can chill out for the weekend and get ready for Monday. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and the 2WW isn't driving you all crazy!! Lol


----------



## DippyHippy

Aw congrats Becky - four is a nice number   Here's hoping they continue to be strong for you xxx


----------



## roxy2014

heya ladies thought i would join this post.

My transfer was 22/06 i had a 2dt grade b 6 cell on board. 
my testing day is 05/07.

has anyone else on her had a 2dt?

thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## Jayne123

Hi Ladies

Can I join your group? I had ET yesterday OTD on 7th July. 

The clinic called me this morning and we have 5 good frosties so that's a bonus. 

Im off work today so I'm having a box set binge to get my mind off things.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## cherries

Welcome Roxy and Jayne!

Roxy I had a 2dt as well, on 19th so my OTD is 3/7 - it was grade 2 4-cell (I'm nhs so wonder if you're private and that means the grading is different; you get letters, I get numbers lol)


----------



## roxy2014

heya cherries - dunno why grading is different lol when i had my call from hosp in morning of et it was 4 cell then when we got to hosp in afternoon it was a 6 cell. totally confused by it all. i had a 5dt on my 1st icsi cycle how ou finding the 2ww? any symptoms? how do u feel about a 2dt? im totally confused what stage my embyro will be at now. im 4days after et. which in my head is 6 days past ec. so it should be a blastocyst now?
 for you xxx


----------



## cherries

I know what you mean. I was a bit unsure about the whole 2dt because I always thought it was better to get to blast stage, thinking it was more likely to succeed. But the hospital explained that the reason they wait longer is because there is normally a selection to make.... I only had 2 eggs fertilise so there was no selection to make. They were going to transfer both but 1 of them hadn't developed. So we only had 1 in the end.

Did your hospital explain the grading to you? Our embryologist explained that grade 1 (the best) is a clear picture where you can clearly see 2 indents (1 egg, 1 sperm) and no fragments, whereas grade 2 shows clearly the 2 indents but there were still some fragments, and then grade 3 onwards you see more fragments and the indents become less clear. I have come across success stories with 2dt though 

I'm trying not to think too much about how far it has developed since the transfer though. I have been hormonal today (see one of my posts earlier lol) and also tired, but then haven't slept that well all week due to the heat 

 for you too xxx


----------



## roxy2014

*cherries* -yeh that is exactly what they told me. because i only had 1 embyro they said 2dt was the best choice because there was no need to culture it in the lab because they only do that if you have more than one so they can culture them to see which one is the best one for transfer. They said being transferred it will be in the place it needs to be to develop. 
They told me grade b was the best quality as they never give embryos grade a & being a 6 cell for me on day 2 transfer was good because 6 cell normally develops early on day 3. They were really pleased with me & im keeping my faith in them. But it is def a longer process comparred to my 2ww for a 5 day transfer.
ive actually been feeling ok. thats whats worrying me lol feeling normal. But i felt like this on my 1st cycle. I did get a bfp but ended up being a chemical preg. I just  this ones sticks around longer! its def a little fighter so thats keeping me going. But its out of our hands. Its either going to stick or not. There is nothing we can do to make this happen. 
thinking of you xxxx


----------



## francesmac

Oh Lea...its not the negative I'm afraid of! In my first cycle I tested 2 days before and got a faint positive only for the beta test to come back negative. 2nd cycle, I couldn't help myself, tested the day before. Had a negative with a clear blue digital but faints positive with two early response tests.Beta test was positive but hcg levels were very low. They rose for about a week then it just went away. After that I knew that there is definitely something worse than an instant negative result. It really is much kinder. We froze 12 embies after our first cycle. I'm not too sure what you can do to improve your chances of having snow babies. It all seems very random. 

Hope you got that anger out cherries! I know how you feel, I go from very calm to a spitting devil in seconds! I told a close friend I couldn't meet this eve for a coffee as I was just so very tired in the evenings, she made some flippant comment (in hindsight it was more me that picked it up as rude) and I nearly went through her for a shortcut! 

Oh cheeps, one week done. I hope we can all help each other get through the 2nd week. It always feels much longer than the first. Enjoy your mum's birthday!

beckyginge, thats fantastic news, you must be so relieved. Good luck with the next step. Not long before you have joined the pupo crew!

quite a few have joined since I was last here, welcome all! The thread will really start to pick up speed now! Wishing you all a calm and happy day. Who ever was askjng ideas for distraction, the only thing I have at the mo is trying to entertain our new puppy and crochet so if you find anything more interesting,  please please share!

my lower back is killing me after the morning walk with puppy. Hope I didn't over do things!


----------



## cherries

Roxy - I had 8 eggs collected and after 4 of them over-fertilised (2 sperm got into 2 of the eggs, and 3 sperm got into another 2 of the eggs), my DH and I wondered if that had been an issue for us all along. We have conceived naturally once, over 3 years ago, and then struggled to conceive since then, which caused a lot of stress but I also had a lot of stress from other things which didn't help either. But with this one that has fertilised and is now back on board, at least we know it fertilised properly (could be a little fighter  ) and the hospital said it was now 50/50 (which is pretty obvious in my book - it's either going to work or it isn't). And we've come through some hurdles all ready (we had eggs, as opposed to empty follicles, I haven't had any issues with the hormonal treatment so far - except for excess wind due to progesterone   - and I never got OHSS complications), so we all just have to think of those. I'm sure there are others but can't think right now and trying to do this quickly and sneakily at work     

Francesmac - I am feeling a bit better this afternoon, yeah. I wrote in my journal at lunch time which helps to get it off my chest


----------



## Lea84

Hey Francesmac - oh gosh i cant even imagine a BFP then to have that taken away from you - a simple negative is kinder xxx These threads are great to no feel alone plus we all have such unique circumstances and histories no cycle yet alone individual is the same with the IVF/ICSI etc routes. 

Hugs to everyone xxx

Roxy/Cherries - i have seen lots of BFP's from 2 day transfers and read that the sooner the embie is back home the higher the chances are xxx My lab also explained to me the only reason they ever will keep embryos in culture is when there is more than 2 stand out front runners which is how they progress to blasts. 

It seems so random mine just dwindle away really quickly - its hard not to obsess on cells and grades when we get told everything!!

Oh ive been watching the tennis too! Rafa Nadal is a great distraction ;-)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrshol

ladies im really struggling aaaaggghh wish i wasnt so weak!

feel so angry today just gotta feeling its not worked
plus i havent worked out at the gym for weeks so feel a mess and just miss it!!!! dotn know doing it if its worked but just feel ive done all this for nothing.... aggghhh!

what this about getting positive then a negative blood test how can that happen? is that a chemical pregnancy>?

sorry to rant, just had a melt down with DH xxx lol hope everyone else is feeling better than me! 

god this whole process sucks x


----------



## cherries

Oh no, mrshol it seems like my devilness passed to you this afternoon as I calmed down from this morning lol. Feeling tired though still so I've decided not to go fora 30 min walk today. Might clean the bathroom and toilet instead (it's still exercise lol).

My DH has thrown himself into exercise recently and has cleared the garage bought some accessories and is currently setting it all up (mats and kick bag). That's his way of dealing with things I suppose although I wish he'd talk about what's on his mind and his feelings instead of me trying to guess them hmmmm


----------



## Sammy77

Hey girls, I'm really struggling today.. Feel blooming knackered and I haven't exactly done anything to warrant being exhausted.  I literally once again cannot keep my eyes open and have to keep having little naps.. Do you think it's the progesterone that's doing this as surely it would be too soon for my little embie to be making an impact? Xx


----------



## cherries

I've no idea Shania   for you though. This is my first IVF cycle so I'm inexperienced with it all really but hopefully someone else can answer ;-)

I'm tired though and been putting it down to not enough sleep (quality and quantity) as I know I've struggled with it for the past week


----------



## cheeps

Hi All,

What's wrong with us all at the moment? We're all so on edge - me included.

I just gone through my previous IVF diaries that I've made to symptom check as ICSI 1 I got pregnant and ICSI 2 I didn't. I was hoping this ICSI would correlate with my first diary. With both I had tiredness so I think it's down to progesterone - sorry girls.

I remember a couple of times when I was pregnant I had ever so slight morning sickness/lack of appetite and that was it in the 2ww. No twinges, implantation signs or sore boobs.

This 2ww is the hardest part of the whole process!! ARGH!


----------



## mrshol

Cherries I see where u dh is coming from if do the same if I could exercise 

How come u decided not to walk so u can rest up? 

Shania sorry you feel as rubbish as me def is so hard

I'm no to sure either if it effects u but part of me does believe if it's gonna happen it will happen in respect if it works or not xcx


----------



## Winnie29

Hi ladies could I join please? Please could I be added to the front page

I had ET today I've had a 2 day transfer with 2 emybros put back 1 5 cell, 1 4 cell OTD is the 9th July.

Hello to everyone sounds like you are nearly all at OTD so I'm a little behind!

Did you all rest for two days after transfer? My acupuncture lady told me that today to do nothing.  I'm a bit worried about that as I thought keeping the blood moving was good.


----------



## Sammy77

Hi Winnie - welcome!  

I had my transfer on Sunday, and we stopped of for a little gentle stroll at the park on the way back.  For the Monday and Tuesday I was off, but I did light housework as I wanted to keep the blood flowing.  My acupuncturist said that it was important to do that, as without the blood flow, the uterus gets sleepy and becomes inactive. X


----------



## francesmac

Oh Sounds like we are all climbing the walls today!
Mrshol, 2nd cycle was definitely a chemical but they couldn't explain the 1st. Was either a very early chem or more likely a false positive. I felt so unprepared at the time so thought it was good to share. 

Welcome Winnie, here in Germany they tell us theres no need to rest excessively, just continue as normal within reason. No aerobics or marathons or saunas. Every clinic is so different, it's annoying!

I remember extreme tiredness with the last 2 cycles, it's defo the progesterone. I do think I'm more tired this time though   maybe I'm just more lazy!

Cherries, I find I do forget sometimes that th is going through this too. I get so self involved, I forget to ask how he's doing, bot that he would tell me the truth. Typical man who thinks he has to stay strong to spare my feelings. I have told him that it helps me worry less if he is honest with how he feels and bless him, he is trying.

Don't give in to the crazy ladies, another day nearly done! Go us!!


----------



## Chicken83

Hi Ladies

I've been reading the treads for a little while now and wanted to join in too. 
It's been really great reading along and you all have been reassuring me with similarities. I'm currently 3DP3DT. I have taken the time off work to chill as my job has been very stressful recently and I love chillaxing! 
Sharry - could you please add me to the front page? OTD is 7th July. 
Same as you Mollsaus! 
Cherries - I felt cold yesterday too. The temperature did drop though. I haven't warmed up much since though. Kinda missing those hot flushes!! 
I'm missing the gym to at the mo. Totally gutted I can't go swimming either. But hey only for 2 weeks. Keep telling myself what's more important? 

Anyways nice to meet you all x


----------



## mrshol

Cheeps tell me about it this tww is a killer ! 

Chicken I'm with I there girl missing the gym like crazy but tell myself I'll av to get used to it anyway as doubt wil b able to do much if we're pregnant r u allowed to go wen ur first pregnant .xx
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Chicken83

Hey mishol I've heard that if you've been going to the gym prior to pregnancy then there is no reason why you can't continue whilst pregnant. It's only if you haven't been doing any kind of excise then want to start after falling pregnant then it's recommended not to! Once I get that BFP I'll be going back in there!! 

Anyone else struggling with Crinone 8 pestries? Man those things are horrible. I get such belly ache from them!


----------



## Amy7

Hi ladies,

May I join you? I recognise some of the ladies here from the cycle buddies thread. 

I'm only 4dp3dt. Totally agree with you this 2ww is the hardest. One moment I feel hopeful and the next I feel it's not gonna work. 

Chicken - The hospital told me to use crinone gel once a day but i use twice a day because last cycle I bled 5 day before OTD. I don't have any belly pain and I get less crinone gel residue than the previous cycles which is odd since I doubled the dosage. I do get a huge leg cramp though.

Hope you all are doing fine. Baby dust to all 
  

Sharry could you please add me to the list? ISCI OTD 7/7. Thank you


----------



## Chicken83

Hey Amy7. clinic told me to use it once a day too & suggested inserting before going to bed?! Not sure if it means anything but I have been sleeping so well recently! 
Hey same OTD too! Awesome! Baby dust back to you too x


----------



## mrshol

Hi chicken that's good then I'll just take it steady xxx whoop x


----------



## Amy7

Chicken83 - I have difficulty to sleep because of the steriods I'm taking even though I take them early during the day  

mrshol - My hospital said I can do light exercises during 2ww. Usually I jog but since ET I just walk just to be on the safe side.

Shania77 - I have no idea if it is an early pregnancy symptom or not. I have never had BFP nor felt anything different during 2ww.


----------



## mrshol

Amy ur up as early as me  

Yea I've just been walkin in tww just wondered after being in early pregnancy xx hope ur ok

Anyone know how long after u do ur hcg injection it's out of ur system? Xx hope everyone is ok another day down for us all til test day xx


----------



## Amy7

Chiken I think Ovitrelle 250 takes around 10 days to wear out. I don't get up that early usually. I'm just waiting to go to work at 8:00. Fortunately I can come here to read and post while waiting hahaha


----------



## mrshol

Oh haa

Thanks hun just tempted to test early as had a five day hatchin embryo so reckon it might show something soon xx


----------



## cherries

I've been wondering the same thing mrshol, how long the hCG trigger takes to leave your system! I can't find much on the net except it depends on how much you had and also on your bmi (and what your metabolism is like). I had 5000 iu and my bmi is 26 and tried googling with those details but can't really find anything.

I am tempted to test on Sunday after reading on ivfconnections.com that it takes around 11 days from trigger before you can test early (which would have been yesterday really) - reason is I'll be working next week and not sureif I can face going in if the result is negative. It's a busy week too because of my line of work so it would be difficult to stay off :-/


----------



## mrshol

Cherries lets do it Sunday together yea? I had 250 iu I thought and my bmi is 20 so should b gone by now? My dh sister tested two days before and got a positve on her Ivf cycle so we r tempted 

Thing is if it is negative then u still gotta chance wen u test on the date ur suppose too xx


----------



## cherries

I just found this site so will have a think about early testing:
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php

I put in the 17th as ovulation day because that was the date of EC, that's right isn't it mrshol? And it came up as 9dpo is most commonly implantation day which would have been yesterday. I haven't felt anything though which I know isn't necessarily anything to be concerned about....

/links


----------



## mrshol

Yea that's right hun the date u put in
U might b ok to test sun then how msny days early is that fir u? It's two for me xx


----------



## Amy7

I'm tempted to test early too. According to the site, I shouldn't test before 4/7 which will be 11dp3dt and 3 days early.


----------



## mrshol

Yea hun I'll do it got nothing to lose have we xx


----------



## Jojonz

hello - and welcome to Winnie, Chicken and Amy! Great to have more peeps on board to share the load. 
re testing, Mrshol I remember from my fresh IVF cycle feeling pretty clear that my OTD was the first day the shot would be gone from your system... which is why I waited and didn't poas, but totally hear you on the wait and maybe this time I'll crack?!

I've had a really down day today, nearly off to bed (did I mention I'm in New Zealand, so I think we're 13 hours ahead of the UK)... but I have just had a down feeling that it hasn't worked which I know is SO silly so trying to keep my mind really positive.

Mrshol maybe I'm in the place you were yesterday?

We are home now after a week holiday which was so nice, but I think I wasn't keeping my mind occupied enough so it's good to be home. Few days before I head back to work next week. 
I also think not doing much exercise is hard cos then your mind plays up.. you know how if you do a great workout then your mind is kinda tired too? I'm usually really active and have just been going for a gentle walk most days... tomorrow I'm gonna go for  big walk around the farm as I think I need to get rid of some energy! 
So - another day of symptom spotting over! hope you all have a great day and look forward to checking in with you all in the morning
x


----------



## Chicken83

Morning! As much as it sounds tempting to test early I'm going to try and hold off til the 7th. Only because that'll be my 1st day off after my working week! I'm back to work on the 3rd which according to my schedule given to me by the clinic I could test then. But the paperwork the clinic gave me on egg transfer say 7th. Talk about making an already confuzzled girl even more confuzzled!   

Hope everyone is feeling alright today. Sending   to those who feel down already. I'm sure you'll bounce back xx


----------



## Lea84

Hi Girls

Hope you are all ok! Well the weather sums um how i feel :-( Mrshol/JoJo i know exactly how you feel about that feeling it hasnt worked. I was like it last time and now am panicking im somehow psychic and have the ability to look into my womb!! When in fact when i try to think logically there is no way of knowing is there. Its all down to the test! ahhhhhh im so so so so scared. You ladies are brave testing early i would love to but i just cant do it before i know it will def be a correct negative if it is that. You have got a strong chance it will pick up positives though! Will be thinking of you guys this weekend eak xxx

I have acupuncture later today so really looking forward to any insights she might have that i cant pick up on - mrshol how did you get on yesterday?

Love to everyone and welcome to the new ladies xxx


----------



## mrshol

Jojonz – oh god well hope that’s not true as be the worse if I tested got a positive then a negative on the actual day for not waiting lol 

How lovely your in new Zealand I love that place, 

Yeah think you are hun, I had a right few down days, feelin better today knowing that its the weekend and test day is Tuesday so in sight!

Yeah exercising is def good espec through a stressful time, I hear so many mixed reviews on it and there is no evidence of doing or not doing it makes a difference however def just kept to walking during TWW then hopefully if positive ill just do swimming and cycle to work which is a real easy ride, until 12 weeks then go back to doing light weights as don’t want to ruin anything by doing to much. 


Hope your feeling better tomor huni xx

Chicken well done for holding off, def good if you can how are you feeling in yourself?

Lea – acupuncture was good thanks however I went to my new acupuncture lady still in downend as I have a course left with her to use first.

Oh no huni ur not feeling to happy today boo! Big hugs you stressing out?

A session with Amanda later will make u feel more positive, she is amazing and always makes me feel better and more positive when I see her.

Everyone – with regards to testing early, ive read it could give you a false positive if it’s a chemical pregnancy or from the trigger shot

However, I did my trigger shot 13 days ago..

Plus if you do get a positive and it is a chemical pregnancy surely its good to know? Views please  xxxxx

Love to u all as well XXX


----------



## Winnie29

Hi everyone

Just wanted to ask if you had any side effects to crinone gel? I got up this morning and feeled really sick, hot & sweaty & dizzy and had a upset stomach for about an hour.  I think this could be done to the crinone! 

I'm sure the trigger is out of most peoples system by 8-10 days I tested mine out last time and it was day 7 if that's any help! 

Just wanted to ask you all about eating do you all just eat heathly in the 2ww? Any chocolate or naughty stuff at all?


----------



## francesmac

Hey winnie, sorry can't help you out in regards to crinone gel, one of the few things I'm not taking! But hope someone can help you out and that you feel better soon! As far as the healthy eating goes, during the day I'm usually very good, but come evening I'm a devil for treats. I think I'm using this process as n excuse to spoil myself. It never stops though as every day I think I deserve the treats. Hubby doesnt help either, always with my favorite chocs or a meal out to either cheer me up or maintain good spirits. So I'm hoping if we do get our bfp I'll be too happy to think I need the treats!

mrshol, after my chem preg last time I've thought a lot about whether it was better to know or not. And as absolutely horrible as it was, I think it was good to know. The doctors consider it as a real positive. They said that most chem pregs happen due to the embryo not being viable, that they would never have made it to full term for what ever small reason. But the major positive is that it proves that you can actually get pregnant when the right one comes along. It really helped get me through it. I find when I understand the processes better, I find it easier to make my peace with whatever happens.

And even after all that, I still think I will give in and test early, or at the very latest, the day of my beta. Dh doesnt know what to do on otd. Whether to go to work and wait for my phone call or stay with me like he did last 2 times. So I told him I would do a poas in the morning and if it was negative he should go to work and we should carry on as normal. A negative will mean another cycle and we can't go taking days off every time we test!   but thats a while away yet, 6 more sleeps!

For all those having down days, I hope the mood improves soon. I dunno how I'm feeling. I'm thinking about it loads but I don't feel overly positive or negative. I just can't picture what it's going to be like to get a bfp(that stays!) Usually my imagination is pretty vivid but I just can't see it and it'snot even in an upsetting way. Maybe its a self preservation thing. 

Right I'm just after walking the puppy, or rather she walked me. It's so warm today so in need of a shower badly! Will check in later. Have a great day girls, happy Friday!!!


----------



## cherries

Hi ladies

I'm neither up nor down today, so I guess that's classed as fair to middling haha

A few if you are talking about beta tests, is that because private clinics do blood tests as part of the process? I just have to poas next week and then contact the hospital with the result  

I am a little scared though because I've had a positive once, believe or not only a week after a period (I reckoned that it wasn't a proper period, how could it have been?) then 2 weeks later I tested again and got a positive but when my next period was due (even though it shouldn't have happened), I actually started bleeding bang on the day. So to be testing next week is a bit scary for both types of result!

Anyone else had a similar experience? Is that what would be called a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## Sammy77

Hi Ladies,

Cherries - a really strange thing happened to me on several occasions but I actually now know it was down to premature menopause.  I wasn't feeling great and went through a time where me and DH didn't do the dead for about 3 months.  

My periods were always erratic and I could go 4 months withought one and then have two in 4 weeks.  Anyway, my friend suggested I did a POAS, which I did knowing that it would be negative due to lack of activities, but it came up positive!  I found this strange so did another CB digital the next day and the same thing happened.  We thought that well if 2 had come up positive I must be pregnant.  

Anyway DH booked a private scan, which showed nothing but the consultant wanted me to go straight to hospital to have blood tests which I did and they came up negative immediately.  I never knew this but apparently when you go through the menopause a similar hormone is produced and the Clearblues are so sensitive that it said Pregnant.  Now I am going straight for the blood test option next week at our private clinic as I dint wat any false hope if I POAS and know I will get an accurate answer from the hospital. xx


----------



## Sammy77

Forgot to add, that the last time before the tests were positive me and DH were intimate was 3 months before, so in my head I had missed a whole trimester without symptoms..


----------



## Chicken83

Winnie29 - the only side effect I've had was once during the early hours of the morning I felt sick & pain belly pains (taking chrinone gel before bed as advised by clinic). I'm trying to cut down on my naughty food but it's just so hard. I have no will power when it comes to chocolate & sweets! I am watching what i eat and no longer eating soft cheese & eating hard boiled eggs instead of dippy eggs. 

Mrshol - I feel good thank you. So I guess that's positive. I'm taking the day as it comes. I'm a shift worker so I have no idea what day it is which helps not knowing the date either so therefore not counting down the days. Lol

Lea84/Mrshol- does acupuncture really help? I've seen other ladies post they have done it too, is it something I should try? I've never done it before. 

Francismac - I don't know what end of the country your in but I'm in the East of UK and finding it very cold today! Wrapped up in a snuggy for the 2nd day! It must be a hard decision what to do on the morning of OTD. I would like to think we would go on to work as normal either way of the result but it's hard to say as I've never been in that situation. 

Cherries - I have no idea what a beta test is! I'm nhs and have been given a hpt test and told to call them with the result. 

Quick question though will these crampy pains & bloated belly ever go away? I'm drinking 2 litres a day. Is there something else I need to do or is this it? I've just taken painkillers for the cramps but I hate looking so bloated!


----------



## cherries

Shania, that is strange! I was only 33 when this happened to me though (which might be a bit young, especially with my family history). And I had twinges, as well as metallic taste, sore/heavy boobs, feeling really emotional, and to be honest we weren't "trying" as such when it happened. The POAS I used was CB with conception indicator too!! My periods were normal though and DH had done the deed a couple of times the prior month which might have fit around ovulation but then I got my period.... the symptoms came about a week after the period and kept getting stronger... 

My sister had a baby last year (she's had a couple of others two) and she was 34, and my Mum had one at 40 so I'm not sure about the premature menopause thing - I'm not dismissing it, don't get me wrong, it's very interesting to read about similar hormones etc... weird... but with this IVF cycle we have had 4 eggs out of 8 that over-fertilised (that's 50%) so they would have been dispelled from my body as having something genetically wrong with them, another didn't develop, one had already died and another wasn't mature enough.... so I do wonder if my age now (36... 37 in Dec) has been playing a factor is natural conception issues.


----------



## Sammy77

Cherries - I know exactly what you are saying there, I really do.  God knows what happened with me, as I genuinely thought I was going crazy.  I'm only 36 but my FSH reading when I was 35 was 124!, I hadn't just entered the menopause, I'd gone right through it!  The worst thing is I had no symptoms apart from no period for 9 months ( my periods had always been erratic since I started them). My body literally is b*ggered up!.. I do know from part pregnancies, boobs always kill and I get you about the metallic taste.

I think to save us any false hope we will be having the blood tests next week.  Was just thinking, there are so many hurdles to get over but I'm going just think for today xx


----------



## Jojonz

Morning everyone
Thanks for your kind words *Mrshol*, yes feeling better although still absolutely NO symptoms at all! but I gotta remember there are so many people (IVF and natural) who don't have any symptoms even beyond the 2ww.

*Lea *your post really made me laugh (being able to see into my womb) so thank you for that. I went to bed last night smiling!

Chicken I had acupuncture in the month leading up to treatment, and on my replacement day - I like it as it added a nice sense of calm to the day. My clinic are just doing a huge study with 700 women to try and get some solid evidence about how it might influence success rates.. but I wasn't in the study as I live too far away.

As for testing early, I would have got a BFP last time if I'd tested early, but it was a chem preg. I didn't, just waited for my blood test, and my results were in the range where it's not a positive or a negative - they pretty much said something had tried to happen but didn't quite make it. Which is nice to know, but for me I think I would have been devastated to get a BFP on a home test and then to not have it work out. So I'm not going to test before my OTD - but totally understand why some of you are!

Thanks so much for all your support, it's just awesome to be able to pop in and say hi. I"m off for a walk in the chilly sun today and to keep my self busy around home.

Hope you are all well and staying positive x


----------



## mrshol

I just tested 3 days early but got a bfp omg I can't believe it! 

Will it make any difference cause I tested early? Xxx
Franacesmac I'm worried about this chemical pregnancy now ahhhh xx


----------



## Sammy77

Yay mrshol well done!  Can I ask dd you have any symptoms do you think? Xx


----------



## mrshol

Thank u hun hope it stays xxx

Yes cramping espec in first five days after et
Stabbing pains as well xxx think that's it

What symptoms do u av xx


----------



## Sammy77

At the moment I get little AF type niggles but they really do disappear as fast as they come.  I am not sure if that's down to cyclogest.  I'm also so tired but once again could be the meds... Ahh I hate this. Xx


----------



## mrshol

Yea that's what I thought u can't look to much into being on these pesseries x

Wen do u test x


----------



## Sammy77

Test on 2nd but not POAS, going straight for bloods as recommended by the clinic. X


----------



## mrshol

Not to long left hun good luck xx


----------



## Winnie29

Congratulations mrshol that great news!  What sort of test did you do? There is a website which says how many pregancy a are likely to be a chemical on what day if you know what I mean! What day were you today?


----------



## mrshol

Thank u I'm on day 8 passed et but 13 days since ec

How does it work out that hun? 

I used first response x


----------



## Winnie29

At day  13 I would be pretty sure it is correct some clinics test on day 14 so you only 1 day early.  I'm member of a ******** group and just recently one tested on day 11 and one on day 13 and both got BFP which were correct.  

The website is countdown to pregnancy.com you put in how many days past EC you are and it tells you how many people would get positives etc on that day


----------



## Jen9

Hi. I'm on day 6 of the 2ww and this is defo the worst part. I've been getting stomach cramps but I think that's the norm, though it doesn't stop me panicking. This is my first IVF but 2 failed pregnancy before. So finding it hard to think positive. Any suggestions?


----------



## mrshol

Thanks hun xx I'm just worried about this chemical pregnancy I hear about suppose u can't tell if it is or not can u x


----------



## Sammy77

Jen, I am day 6 or 7.. I don't know if ET counts as day 1? Anyway, I've been getting niggles on and off but they really do go as quick as they come and initially they were one side, but now all over.  I am putting it down to cyclogest pessaries though.. X


----------



## Jen9

Thanks Shania, your right it's prob just the pessaries, I did not count ET as day 1. I had mine Sunday so I counted Monday as day 1 of a very very very long wait. Fingers crossed for you Hun and thanks for the reply x


----------



## Winnie29

Hi Jen9  I can't offer much advice really I'm only on day 4 today! You count day 1 from the day after EC when is your OTD? The crinone gel seems to be upsetting me at the moment.  Are you of work the whole 2ww? I'm actually moving house it's a very long story! I'm not actually doing anything myself but it makes things hard as all I want to do is start cleaning!


----------



## VeraNika

Hello ladies, could I please join your nice group? I was on the June/July cycle buddies thread but now finding it difficult dealing with 2ww. I had 2 x blasts transferred on 23/06 and now on Cyclogest twice a day. My OTD is 4 July. At the moment I do not have any symptoms and even though I try to be logical as I know it is still very early - I am very confused if lack of symptoms is a good or a bad thing. This is also our first IVF treatment (ICSI), so not sure what to expect. Today is my D5 after ET. What do you feel?

*Mrshol*, I am pretty sure we can congratulate you.  I know someone tested 7 days before the OTD and got positive, which was then confirmed. I must admit, I was sceptical and thought it was way too early...


----------



## Chicken83

Congratulations mrshol! Awesome news!  

Welcome Jen. Welcome veranika x 

Did anyone else have a rubbish night sleep last night??  
I've had really bad stabbing pains all night.


----------



## cherries

Congrats mrshol!!   I thought you were waiting until tomorrow though?  

I've woke up today feeling a sharp pain in my left lower side - it comes and goes though so not constant. I'm not sure if that is a sign. I'm 9dp2dt (or 11dpo) - I can't remember what day you are at mrshol? But it's great to see this thread getting off to a positive start!! Let's hope it continues


----------



## mrshol

Ha ha I know but couldn't wait he he

Think I'm day 13 today so three days early xx


----------



## lovekalkan

Hi Ladies

Please can I join you? I am on day 5pt3dt now and there seems to be a couple of us in the same position. I am a bit confused as to when I test as my clinic said 12 days after transfer which I think makes it the 5 July. Chicken 83 I had a terrible nights sleep too last night felt really uncomfortable like I was 9 months pregnant already   . I've never got this far before so don't know what to expect but I seem to have constant mid AF pains. Implantation could occur any day now it would seem.

Looking forward to sharing the journey with everyone xxx


----------



## Amy7

Mrshol - Congratulations!! Amazing news!  I think it's correct too.   

VeraNika, Chicken - I had a better sleep last night but I don't have any symptom whatsoever. I'm 5dp3dt today so i think the implantation is not completed yet.

Welcome Jen 9 and lovekalkan. Lovekalkan, I'm 5dp3dt too. My OTD is 7/7 but some website say I can test on 4/7.


----------



## cherries

Does anyone here drink schloer? A friend of mine suggested it as a non-alcoholic drink which is nice to have when others are drinking wine, but I have never tasted it and they seem to come in all sorts of flavours.... My mum and sister are staying over tonight (girly night!!!) as hubby is on a stag day/night.

What do they taste like and any other suggestions welcome


----------



## lovekalkan

Thanks Amy..it is a bit confusing isn't it ??

Cherries my sister drank Schloer throughout her pregnancy and I've just started on it. The rose one is nice. It takes a bit like mild cider  .


----------



## Sammy77

Cherries - I'm on the rose schloer too.. I drink it from a wine glass though to make it more like wine!  x


----------



## cherries

Thanks lovekalkan and Shania - I'm not a big fan of cider but if it's mild then is it more like bulmers or something like that? I don't mind them... I might have to get a white, red and rose to taste the difference   and I love your thinking Shania, I was going to do the exact same thing 

I spelt it wrong too, it's shloer


----------



## Lea84

hello lovely ladies,

*mrshol*.......arghhhhhhhh amazing news!!! eak congratulations hunni i think its a positive for sure, are you going to do another test each day to confirm? i would even just to see more BFP's hehe xxxxxxxx 

*Welcome* new ladies - sounds like we are all testing next week!! i test 2nd xxx

*Cherries* - yessss schloer is lush i took a bottle round to my sister in laws the other night for a girlie night! both my sister in laws a pregnant so it was nice to have a wine glass and a chat - without the alcohol xxxx

*Jojo*.... good evening to you in NZ! how has your day been? lol about my psychic womb skills  it would be so easy if there was a little window wouldnt it!!! damn this 2ww!!

*Shania*.... im having af pains on and off constantly! im 8 days past 3 day transfer xxx

*Chicken*.... oh my gosh hun i had a crazy nights sleep i was waking up hot and the dreams i had were so bizarre xxx

*As for me*...... i had acupuncture yesterday which was great (ladies who were asking yes i couldn't recommend it enough so many benefits!) Apparently my therapist picked up on ALOT of internal goings on which she said is good but could also be the drugs that act as a mask and cause soooooo many side effects. Im feeling quite dull AF type pains this morning - mrshol are you still having these pains? Also i have had a mass spot breakout round my mouth! i only ever get the odd spot and now have 4 at once - good sign? mmmm so hard girls im cracking up 

Love to everyone x


----------



## Sammy77

Lea - I test 2nd as well.. I just want to stay in my pupo bubble.. Xx


----------



## VeraNika

Thank you girls.

*Cherries*, how are you feeling now? I hope you are not in much pain. 

*Chicken, Lovekalkan,* sorry to hear you had a bad night sleep. AF like pain might be a good thing, who knows! As I said I don't feel anything so far - is someone told me that all this treatment was in my dream and never happened, I would have believed 

*Amy*, we had ET the same day, last Monday, so you are saying you are not feeling anything either?

*Lea*, a lot of internal goings - I think it's a good sign. I wish someone could look into me to see if there is anything going there .

*Shania*, I know what you mean by staying pupo for ever...

It's raining in London at the moment.


----------



## Oreo

This the week of testing, there's someone testing everyday except for on the 4th, I have 8 more sleeps left, what did ladies do to pass time? ? For your 2ww,  the weekends are the worst because it's on my mind all the time


----------



## VeraNika

Oreo, my OTD is the 4th  

I was off work for 3 days after ET, which was last Monday and it was very difficult just to stay at home and not being able to do much. So I actually felt relieved when I came back to work on Thursday. These two days just flew. Now there is a weekend to go by. It does help that we can talk to each other  . I really appreciate it.


----------



## mrshol

Chicken Amy and lea thank u so much can't believe it

Just doesn't seem real excited but nervous too just hope it's all going to b ok
Lea yes gonna test every day now til tues to make sure lol

Any of u gonna test early ? Xx


----------



## Winnie29

Just wanted to ask you all how much did you rest in the first few days after ET? I'm finding it hard not sure if I mentioned before we are moving house very bad timing! I'm only making drinks & feeding people etc but as soon as I sit down I'm getting called to go and look at something again so not getting a great deal of actually rest.  I know a lot of clinics just say to carry on as normal


----------



## VeraNika

*Mrsho*l, very very happy for you! You are the 1st one here to test and a positive one!

My OTD is the 4th and I was thinking of starting testing from Monday every day . But by DH thinks we should stick to the OTD, so we'll have to wait.

*Winnie*, I took 3 days off work after ET - but it was my own decision - hospital said I could have gone to work straight after ET. I did it because I caught bad cold after EC and just managed to recover before ET (thank god, it was D5 transfer), so I thought a little bit of extra rest won't hurt. Try not to lift anything heavy, otherwise you'll be ok. I know moving houses could be a nightmare. When will you settle, you think?


----------



## Jen9

Hi Winnie. I had Monday and Tuesday off but I'm now back to work, find it easier to keep busy than sitting at home and overthinking things. Good luck with the move and don't do to much  

It's so nice to see others going through what I am, thanks ladies it's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Amy7

VeraNika - I don't feel anything different. Just some difficulties to sleep because of the steroids.

Winnie - I went straight back to work after ET appointment. I didn't rest or anything, just carried everything as normal.


----------



## DippyHippy

Mrshol - so happy for you - the first of us to get BFP   Lets hope that many more of us will follow in your footsteps.

Winnie - I think as long as you don't overdo things you will be ok - good luck with the house move!

Hope everyone else is managing to keep busy and is doing ok.   to all x x


----------



## mrshol

Veraniki thanks whoop hope I am one of the first and u All get ur bfp
I'm glad I tested early def worth it if u feel u want to xx

Dippy hippy thanks hun I hope so too xx just seems unreal at mo xx


----------



## francesmac

Oh Mrshol, I'm just back here after taking a wee break and saw your great news. I'm so so sorry if I've freaked you out taking about chem pregs, it was so not my intention and I do apologise. When it happened, I had never really heard about it before and when I wrote about it on the thread I was on, it was like it was a taboo,  no body wanted to talk to me about it. I feel much more prepared this time and therfore wanted to share the experience. But please remember that this happens rarely and there is no reason to worry unnecessarily.  Have faith in your wee bean and enjoy this very good possibility that everything will be just fine. I wish you the very very best of luck  

I've missed so much since I was here last, welcome all the newbies. I'll read through the posts I've missed properly now but just want to write quickly to mrshol as I felt so terrible to read that I had freaked you out unnecessarily.  

I'm 9dp3dt today, cramps that I was having seem to have disappeared.  Tiredness seems to have escalated! I spent yesterday lost in watching movies, it was lovely. I'm really really tempted to start testing early. It never gets easier. I may start testing from monday or Tuesday.  Who knows, but if I do I'll let you all know how I get on. Much love to you all. Hubby watching football this eve so I imagine I will be reading the updates of this thread more intently for the next few hours!


----------



## VeraNika

Hi *Francesmac*, I understand the urge to test earlier. I am the same, especially when I read that a girl got a positive result 7 days before the OTD. I thought that was not possible.

I think we all here understand (and I would think we know much more than an average lady who never had fertility difficulties) that pregnacies are very fragile and everything can happen all the time. I don't want to be negative, but this is the reality. 
So I do not think people would get offended when you mention chem preg. I personally try to stay positive, but I have also read that to get positive result at the first IVF attemp is very rare and more an exception than a norm. So I try to keep my hopes more grounded. Having said that I am praying that I can be this exception .
Sending positive vibes to everyone  xx


----------



## mrshol

hey francesmac, oh huni of course i dont mind, il rather know of course. but being the worrier i am i am worried haha but thats not because of u, its because of me! being a overthinker hehe

do u know why it happens? 

i had cramping that disappeared so hopefully thats a good sign for u xxxx


----------



## francesmac

VeraNika, 7 days before!! Gosh that is a rare occurrence! You're right, it is rare that it happens with the first cycle, our clinic gives there success rate statistics based on first three cycles. But it does happen for sure. In fact if I'm really honest, I get such a pang of jealousy when I hear of a woman who gets a bfp first time round. Unfair, I know but I'm hoping its only human   
But that doesn't mean I don't wish you luck! I wouldn't wish going throw these cycles time and time again on my worst enemy   when is your otd? Are you going to test early you think?

Thanks mrshol, I just felt terrible when I read your post, I'm a bit of a worrier myself. I think the major downside to this treatment seems to be that when you finally get your result,  instead of enjoying it we worry more. I think it comes from knowing too much. The women who go through this naturally really don't know how lucky they are!   

chicken, ive just read your post from yesterday. I'm living in Germany.  We were lucky to have mid 20 degree weather for the last few days but if it makes you feel any better its now 16 degrees and censored word rain   

winnie, I dont envy you, moving is soooo stressful. My clinic told me to just carry on as normal,  no need to rest. Despite this I took it really easy the day of et. It made me feel better to take it easy but now I'm back to almost normal. Still walking the dog for about 3 miles each day, although they are lasting longer so probably consciously taking it slower, and doing the house work and my work work, I'm lucky to work from home. But I listen to my body and if I feel myself getting tired, I down tools and take a wee rest. I've decided not to do anything that I will regret doing if I get a bfn. Its upsetting enough without blaming yourself for living that box, or going for that run or whatever. 

Hope the symptom watching and the sleepless nights improve ladies, nearly another day done!

Oh and mrshol I forgot to say, my doctor told me no one really knows why chem preg happens. Mostly it has something to do with the embry itself. It may have the tiniest of flaws that are impossible to detect but ultimately means it would never have reached full term. They said that it can happen relatively often but for the lucky women who don't be counting days and testing from before otd like us, they never know and just think that their period was late that month! Ignorance is bliss perhaps?


----------



## VeraNika

*Francesmac,* you are right about chem pregs. That is what I heard as well. It is mother nature's way of selection the most viable embies!

Are you having your treatment in Germany? Do they have an equivalent of the NHS?
I know what you mean about being jealous. I have the same feeling when someone tells me that it happens on their honeymoon, on holiday etc just as they decided to have a child. I even get angry - but not showing it, of course . I try to tell myself that everyone has his/her own way in life!

My OTD is the 4th (next Fri). Originally, I was planning to test every day starting Monday, but my husband thinks we should stick to the OTD and since I have absolutely no symptoms, which worries me, I am actually afraid to test.

What about you? Testing earlier? Any symptoms so far?


----------



## Lea84

Evening everyone,

Mrshol - try not to worry too much hun try to enjoy every moment of this next exciting step and you have an amazing clinic to support you if you have any worries. like francesmac said chem pregnancies happen rarely and it only seems a lot on here because we are all in the know from such early on! ive read they are more common in IVF for some reason? you had a top grade hatching blast so if its an embryo issue your little guy is already a shining star xxx so update us on your symptoms? hehe - do your boobs hurt at all?? mine are only slightly tender when prodded lol!

I dont think i dare test early eak!!!!! im such a wimp, ive still got a niggling feeling its not worked. My cramps have worn off today.

For distractions ive been doing the house work more this week than early days after transfer i did take it quite easy - for peace of mind more than anything. Walking the dog has been lovely when the weather was nice! a friend of mine was told in the early days of pregnancy not to walk the dog on the lead as any pulling could dislodge or upset the embryo/fetus so ive been wary of that just in case.

Anybody testing tomorrow/monday? my test day (wednesday) seems like a while away now!! Last time i used a clear blue digital but might get the first response this time as looking out for 2 lines seems less harsh than the "not pregnant" bold status that heartbreaks so abruptly :-( 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## VeraNika

Hi *Lea*, I know what you saying about being a wimp. I had all the intention of testing starting Monday but do not have that courage any more... 

I have noticed that you have 2 embies on board and you are only 29. At my hospital they only transfer one under the age of 38. How did you manage to convince them?


----------



## francesmac

Aw I know VeraNika, its such a nightmare, isn't it. I had quite a few friends last year who were married a year and told me that they were going to start trying for a baby only for them to announce their pregnancies literally months later. I come from ireland, home of the tradionally big families. To my siblings, having babies is something you just do....I've 11 nieces and nephews so far. Infertility is an alien consept in my family home! 

Yup I'm having treatment here. I've been living here almost 5 years now and thankfully my language skills are ok to deal with it  ut there are times when I just wish someone would talk english to me! This thread was a life line at the start, particularly,  just to reinforce that I was understanding all the info that I was being told! 

Everyone here is required to have health insurance, so no nhs as such. But it does mean that things happen a lot faster. Our health insurance only pays for half the treatments though so it can be a strain at times. They dont pay anything towards freezing of embies but at least the fet cycles don't count towards the 3 cycles they have agreed to half fund so it's swings and roundabouts really. We are fortunate to have enough frozen embies for potentially 2 more FET's and then half funding for 2 more freah cycles so we are pretty fortunate in some ways.....I just can't imagine going through it another 4+ times! It's exhausting and I feel like our life has been out on hold. But if you dont try, you'll never know what could have been!

Symptoms have been the usual stuff, tiredness, sensitive boobs, tiredness, cramping, oh and did I mention tiredness! I did have abdo pain one of the days too and I mentioned it on the june thread and someone tokd me that these could be related as the diaphragm moves up 4cm during the first few weeks of pregnancy giving rise to abdominal and back pains, who knew!

God I'm making an essay out of this aren't I, I'm sure you reget asking now  . I will probably test early but cant decide to start on monday or Tuesday.  I've no hpt in the house, used them all during the last cycle, so will all depend on when I get out to the shops.

Any symptoms yourself? Nhs or self funded?


----------



## Lea84

Hi VeraNika - Oh another scaredy cat hehe i think like me you must be scared of the bad news cause then its real :-( i was like it the first time too. when is your OTD?

I know my clinic (bcrm in bristol) have been great they suggested we put 2 back both cycles - last time i had 2 x day 4 morulas. They told me they judge it on the individuals personal case and see my age as being a positive to cope with a twin pregnancy. Which i was over the moon about! my sister has twins so it would be perfect saying that to even have one would be a miracle. xxx

Francesmac - We had our first ICSI on the NHS and then this round is self funded - in fact the invoice landed on our doormat this morning. I cried when i looked at it - its just so unfair xxx


----------



## mrshol

lea,thanks hun i know your right i had the best blasto embryo so hoping its still strong.
YES my boobs have been so sore for about a week! plus they are so much fuller, im loving it haha

i had so much stomach cramps like af pains, and also a lot a tiggling stabbing pains a couple of days that lasted a few secs each

your so good waiting im so impatient!


i know they say chemical preg are from knowing early but roxy on here tested on her actual otd and didnt lose it til 5 days later so maybe its not always the case? god knows

xxxx


----------



## francesmac

It really is Lea84, like adding insult to injury! We normally get our invoice the week after otd so it was very much the cold reality of the business side of it just when we were getting ourselves back on track. But I'm sure we'll all forget about that side if and when we get our bfp!!

god knows indeed mrshol, I tested positive on otd but levels were low so went for many blood tests the following week. Numbers continued to rise so I really hoped it would pull through but then a week later it went away, simple as that. I guess there's no science to that part of it. If I weren't going through ivf and weren't trying for a baby, perhaps I would have just thought my period was a week late? Who knows...


----------



## mrshol

God this pregnancy malarkey is hard work and bloody scary! Lol xx


----------



## VeraNika

*Francesmac*, thank you for a long post. I was wondering why you had another fresh cycle, as here normally ladies go for FET if they have any frosties. I understand that this is different in your case. At least you get 3 attemps half-funded. Hopefully, you won't need more .

We had two IUIs privately last year, as I thought it would be quicker and would solve our problem at no time. Very wrong. I was also extremely disappointed by the treatment we got there - to my biggest surprise. Their only interest was money and no one ever called to ask if it actually worked either of the times. Decided to get NHS a go. You probably know that it is a postcode lottery here. We got only one fresh cycle funded and one FET. But many people get as much as 3 plus unlimited FETs. On the other hand, I am 38 so I have a limited number of attempts I can take.

I was extremely worried about the whole process of hormonal treatment and was expecting to be getting extra pair of limbs all the time . But they put me on quite low dosage as I was in a risk group of OHSS and I must admit, after overcoming a panic attack of injecting myself, I was fine. I was tried to drink a lot of water.

EC went also absolutely fine, I rested for 1,5 at the hospital and then actually took a tube home (my husband was with me).

The 2ww drives me a bit mad as I do not feel any symptoms at all, except for sore boobs but that's cyclogest, so I am worried that it did not work. 

Sorry for a long post. I bet now you are sorry you asked me .

*Lea*, great to hear that your clinic makes decision on case by case basis and not by one rule fits all. 
This is, unfortunately, not a case with NHS here in London. I had two blasts put back but this is only because I am an elderly . Before 38, only 1 embrio.

My OTD is next Friday the 4th.

Do you feel anything? Did you feel anything last time?


----------



## Lea84

VeraNika - Aww it is we are so at the mercy of the clinics arent we!! i see you are on the short protocol - i am too!! if this doesnt work this time i may change to the long one. See what the Dr's recommend but wondering if it may be hindering things. I developed OHSS this cycle, only mild but god it was awful!! 
We are all so different when mrshol said her boobs were sore and bigger i immediately thought well i must be negative because mine are only slightly tender :-( these pessaries really mess with your head and symptoms.
Ive been comparing my cycle diaries from last time against this time and i think my only difference so far is i have had a break out of spots round my mouth the last couple of days. Other than that it seems to be the same :-(
xxx


----------



## Oreo

*vera* sorry I didn't know yours was the 4th so every one has a test everyday who's week, and I have to wait till next Sunday  , on my OTD I have a meal with family but I won't tell them till I have a scan and have something to show them because they won't believe me, the weekdays of the 2ww is fine but the weekends are horrible, ( I've only had 1 weekend on the 2ww)

*what's symptoms is every one having if any? ?*


----------



## VeraNika

*Lea*, this is my first cycle. And they put me on a short protocol. Not sure what the difference is in terms of better outcome. I think long protocol helps in terms of more follicles and better lining.

I can see you've had even more eggies this time than last. I had only10 collected and 9 of them fertilised. They were really monitoring me for OHSS. I had to go for bloods 4 times during 10 stimms days. And they were changing dosages of gonal f all the time. Have you now recovered from OHSS?

*Oreo*, you are right - every day is a test day next week. I am the only one who is testing on the 4th though. No testing buddy for me. 

I have no symptoms, except for sore boobs, and that's why I am not very optimistic.


----------



## Jojonz

Good morning / evening to all

*Mrshol *- woop woop so stoked to hear you got a BFP! Sending hugs from NZ

Welcome to the new people on here!
*Veronika *- I"m at a similar stage to you and NO symptoms at all which had me really worried the past couple of days, but then I searched for stories of people who got BFP with no symptoms at all and there are HEAPS of them, so now I'm way more relaxed about it. They say that almost every symptom you do experience during the 2ww is the meds anyway as it's way too early for any real symptoms but that doesn't make it any easier... I hear you.... but I'm just trying to go with it and keep really positive. And, I'm not testing early. I managed to hold off last time and don't think it will do my head any good...either way the result came out I would wonder and worry anyway!

*Winnie *I wouldn't worry about the moving. I truly think that there's little we can do during this 2ww to influence the outcome, so just do what you're doing and take it as easy as possible, but we've all still gotta live! Hope it goes well for you

Great to catch up on how your days have been.

AFM, I had a crap day yesterday. I was ooober grumpy for no reason and snapped several times, but managed to laugh about it later. Then managed to hook into a training webinar for a course I'm on which seemed to be perfect timing, loads of positive visualisation and setting intentions, and really the core message was to focus solely on what you want. I already know this stuff but just needed the reminder and felt instantly better... just really focused on the positive and on the outcome I"m heading towards... so felt much better all night. Now to keep it up today - might watch it again today to stay in that awesome positive space.

Had a buffet meal out for work last night too and was a bit worried about what to eat and avoid but it was actually fine... (didn't eat too much at a buffet for once)

Im back to work tomorrow and quite looking forward to being busy again after a week of holiday. Meanwhile, I"m just visualising the BFP phone call from the clinic and the baby being with us 9 months from now 

Hope you all have a great sleep
x


----------



## Jojonz

*Sharry *- can you please add me to the list on the front of this thread?

JojoNz, FET, 3 July

Thanks


----------



## Oreo

*vera* I just keep saying to my self if it happed naturally we wouldn't even know it was there, but because we do we're look at everything as a BFP symptom, I just wanted know if anyone was having any


----------



## Jojonz

*vera *that's so true! And great that you can hold off telling your family. My whole family know our timing as we had to travel to their city and I didnt want to pretend I wasn't there, and they would all know why we were there... so once we have our BFP it will be tricky to know when to tell them. We'd rather wait till after our scan, like you, but that might be difficult!
ahhh positive thinking... that would actually be a great problem to have as then I"ll actually be pregnant!


----------



## Oreo

*vera* I think I'm the only one testing on the 6th, I think on the front page I'm the only one down for the 6th, I was going to test early but I didn't, however I took my hcg injection yday and now I'm not going to test till otd because I don't a false positive

*mrshol* congrats on being the BFP I hope many more will follow,

*jojonz* I actually haven't told nobody, as u know everyone will say y did you wait till you where married, but I actually didn't want to, I had an opportunity and took it, I feel bad though because my SIL is going through the same thing but she had to go through loads before she could even start treatment, but I'll only mention it if I get a BFP


----------



## VeraNika

*JojoNZ*, good morning to you! Yes, I also read about BFP with no symptoms during 2ww. But it just feels so strange, as I mentioned before if someone told me that I imagined all the treatment and it really never happened, I would have believed. 
Glad you've had a good seminar. Some of them can be really inspiring. I think it was Oreo, who was talking about not mentioning it to the family . 
In my case none of our relatives know that we are having treatment. I do not have anyone from my side of the family and my husband's family is in the north so we don't see them that often and decided not to tell. I only told a couple of my close friends. We'll only tell if there is good news.

*Oreo*, good idea not to test earlier if you can, especially with the hcg injection. Did they explain why you needed to do it?


----------



## Amy7

Lea84 - I wanted to try a long protocol but my clinic didn't want to because there is more risk of OHSS with long protocol.


----------



## Lea84

Hi Amy,
Ive just read your signature and it sounds really similar to me and our struggles! I have not been diagnosed with PCOS but i think i may be borderline. I was put on the short protocol as i had quite a few follicles to begin with - is this like you? 
On our first cycle i got my period the same night of OTD too! I developed OHSS this cycle and its awful so if the long protocol can increase that then i think we are best sticking with the short. One thing that im constantly thinking about is we get such high numbers of eggs to fertilize but then the numbers of quality embryos rapidly reduce luckily a couple making to transfer but non viable to freeze. It just seems like if its not one thing its the other sometimes and i can never win :-( 
Having my down day today girls - i just get so confused sometimes and im dreading OTD for that bubble to pop - how negative am i!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrshol

Oreo thank u xx best of luck huni xx


----------



## Amy7

Lea, I have mild PCOS, I have in average 30 follicles before stimming but I have never had OHSS. Our cases are similar but you have more mature eggs and better fertilisation rate than me. Like you we got a good number of eggs but then we can't freeze any at the end. I think that's because of my DH's sperms. He has severe oligozoospermia. This cycle they couldn't even find good sperm in the fresh sample so they used his fronzen sample too. I was quite disappointment about that because we have been taking all sort of vitamins for the last 6 months and the result was the worst. Like you said I also feel that there is always something, you never know how it will turn out. I have read success stories about people with azoospermia so I think we still have hope. Everything crossed for you next week! 3 more sleeps, it's not for long now.


----------



## Nikki429

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join. I am in my two week wait of our first ICSI cycle and OTD is 8th July. This 2ww is fairly awful!

Congrats mrsshol! Hopefully the first of many positives on here. 

This is the first time I've ever joined one of these but it's just so nice to see that I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Sammy77

Morning lovely ladies - god feeling a bit nervous now.. Only 3 more sleeps.. Eek! Xx


----------



## Jojonz

Welcome *Nikki*- great to have you here. I'm the same. this is the first forum I've joined up to. And yes, agree re the 2ww!
*Shania* - keep up those positive thoughts... and you're in good company!


----------



## cheeps

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've been MIA. Had a busy few days. DH has been working all weekend so I'm home alone right now. 

Have had a long old think about this 3rd ICSI and if the outcome is negative. I don't want to be negative about all this but I want to be realistic and that if it doesn't work then I've written something I can look back on and remind myself of all the blessings I already have in my life. I feel as though I forget those so easily. I want to safe guard my heart with the possible pain that may come my way.

I love my Husband so much, have an amazing supportive family, loving friends, a beautiful home, we both have good careers and money to live nicely. Having a baby would complete me and my dreams but if it doesn't happen now then it's not over forever, just for now. I will deal with it better as I'm stronger than before and will take time out to appreciate all that's good in my life.

I'm sorry for lack of personals but am typing on phone.

Wishing everyone a lovely day.


----------



## Lea84

Hi cheeps
We test the same day xxx I just wanted to say thank you for those words it hit something with me too. Xx


----------



## lovekalkan

Morning everyone

Hope you all ok x Just a quick update from me this morning I woke up with really sharp pains like a bad AF on both sides. It lasted about 5 mins. On the implantation calendar it says today is the most likely day so I am   they have snuggled in. Anyone else felt this yet? Today would be 6dpt.

xxx


----------



## cherries

Morning everyone,

Just stole a few mins to myself whilst Mum is in the shower, and thought I'd check in...
Apologies, but I haven't really read all messages properly as there seems to have been quite a bit of activity on here in the last couple of days.

Well, yesterday I had a really down day. Despite the fact I had company (Mum and sister) whilst hubby was out on a stag day/night. I just had this horrible feeling that it hasn't worked and that I'm going to be facing another disappointment on Thursday :-( I seem to want to cry A LOT at the moment! Had a lovely hug off my sister last night and she even told me to stop crying or she'd be joining me! hehe... well, we had mamma mia on in the background (and before that Robbie Williams) whilst nattering... but the soppy Abba songs were getting me going. And then this morning, I was off again listening to John Legend's "All of Me" - I absolutely love that song but just lately it's pulling at my heartstrings  

I haven't really had any symptoms except for the emotional stuff and except for some sharp pains on the left side of my pelvic area yesterday morning (intermittently) - but on Thursday I did have a bloated kind of feeling, like I normally get when I'm due on. I hate this 2ww, all the symptom spotting and crazy emotions (up one minute, down the next)  

My sister actually asked me if I had a plan B, if this doesn't work, and I said "no!" except maybe for losing weight, getting fit and trying to continue eating healthy, to see if it happens naturally (we only have 1 free go on the NHS), but then with the stats we've had from this IVF treatment (1 follicle not mature enough, 1 egg died, 1 fertilised but didn't develop, 4 over fertilised, and only 1 transferred back in..... so 7 out of 8 eggs were no good), the odds aren't really stacking up.

Sorry for being so negative when we all want  
I'm still   though

Baby dust to all of you


----------



## cheeps

Cherries - I think a back up plan is a good idea. I chose to write my previous post as a message to myself that if this doesn't work, I can read that to pick myself up and still see positives in my life.

I'm still very hopeful and optimistic. I'm still in the race and have this chance which many others don't. Won't give up on this cycle until I have to.


----------



## cherries

I really like what you wrote cheeps as it's something I could have written. I love my husband so much too (and it hurts that I haven't been able to give him a child yet, I always used to say in our younger days "I've only ever wanted your children"). We have good careers and are financially comfortable too and we've been able to afford some luxury holidays that only some would dream about, and I feel so blessed to have had those. I've had a few issues in the recent past with anxiety and depression but I have shown strength to get through those tough times, so although I convince myself sometimes that I don't have the resources to cope with what life throughs at me, I guess I have proof that I do and I can cope! Thank you for your inspiring words


----------



## Rebecca77

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this and after some advice really. We are in our 2 week wait after our 1st cycle of IVF, due to test on Wednesday. I've just got a couple of concerns that i hope someone can help me with. I've had this weird ache on my lower right side which seems to get aggravated when i wee, started with a stabbing pain but that has eased and left this ache feeling. I also had a very small amount of spotting late Friday night and it was a small amount but me being me is worrying about it. Can anyone help please? x


----------



## Sammy77

Hi Rebecca - I am at exactly the same stage as you, due to test Wednesday as well.  Does the pain stay for long?  I have had niggles on and off mainly on one side but they go as soon as they arrive.  The spotting could be implantation bleeding maybe? X


----------



## VeraNika

Good afternoon, girls. Not sure what's wrong today but I am also feeling blue. I feel sort of heaviness or tension, so not sure if AF might be coming sooner than my test day...

*Cheeps*, *Cherries*, I can say the same - loving husband, good jobs, luxury holidays. But it all seems meaningless to me if there is no continuation to life. I have a couple of friends who live for themselves without kids - some have pets instead. I am glad that that's enough for them and they can be or seem to be happy. I just know that regardless how much I try to convince myself that there is a life without children, I am still not convinced. 

I do not have plan B as such. We were given one fresh and one FET attempt by NHS. So, it if does not work this time, we will hopefully be able to use our two frosties. But at the same time, I am just thinking at this attempt we had 2 A graded blasts put in + 2 embies to freeze, and they say if you have that your chances to get pregnant in this cycle are above average. So if it does not happen, I am sure it will then. I also feel quite pressed for time as I will be turning 39 in a couple of months.

Sorry about my long rant.

*Rebecca, Nikki*, welcome to you. I have never posted on any forums before, but eveyone is very supportive and kind here. Not sure about the spotting, but nurse did say it could happen and not to worry if it is not heavy.


----------



## Hayleybell12

Hi everyone.

I hope you don't mind me joining you all. I have been reading everyone's posts and have taken some great advice from them!

I'm due for egg collection on Wednesday. It's our 2nd IVF -1st with ICSI. I produce good numbers of eggs (19 last time) but our problem is with sperm/egg binding. I have my final scan tomorrow to check the size of my eggs. I'm also due for the trigger injection.

Cheeps100 - your earlier post has given me a huge boost today. I have had an 'easy life' in comparison to others - things have never been complicated. IVF knocked the wind out of my sails but you have opened my eyes to see the things and people that I have perhaps put aside during this whole process. I should notice the smile I get from my lovely husband and the cup of tea he puts by my bed most mornings! The wag of my dogs tail when he is so overjoyed to see me! The phone call I get everyday from my mum to make sure I'm ok  these little things are what keep me going xx

I shall be thinking of you all and look forward to seeing your BFP....who knows middle of July I may be writing my own! 

Take care xx


----------



## cherries

I feel the same Vera, it annoys me when people look at you and judge, say things like "well you have a good job" as though that makes it all ok not to have your own children in your life.

As a side note, I just wanted to get you ladies opinions on something. We have a holiday booked for October (booked before we even knew IVF was starting or when). It's all inclusive and specifically for sister in law's birthday - there's around 7 of us going and them lot are a bunch of drinkers. We've done cruise holidays before and so I know what they're like. Also as it's all inc it will be like a free bar and they'll want to get their money's worth. Now I have my doubts about going (if we get our BFP next week and it continues to stick):

1. Paying for an all inc when I can't take advantage of it = not getting value for money especially when we could do with that money when I'm on maternity leave :-/

2. Being around drinkers when I can't drink absolutely sucks

3. Being in a hot country where you can't drink their water so have to be on guard making sure you drink enough bottled water to stay hydrated for yourself and baby

4. Being wary about what I can eat and the fact I can't prepare the food myself, the fact salad veg would have been washed in their water for instance

5. A 4.5 hour flight there and back, flights make me anxious at the best of times when I should be trying not to get stressed if carrying a baby

My DH thinks we should still go and I don't think he understands any of my concerns :-( am I over thinking thing? Does anyone know of friends or family or yourself (if this isn't number 1 you're trying to conceive) that's been on holiday whilst pregnant? How would you all feel? 

I'm so glad this site is here otherwise I would feel so lonely right now, going through something that my friends and family have no experience of xx

Oh welcome to Hayley!


----------



## Lea84

Hi Cherries

Aw i completely understand where you are coming from with your worries with a booked holiday! My opinion is dont put things in your life on hold  for this tough enough road we are all on. If it was me and you went pregnant i would just see it as a different type of holiday that would benefit you and your bump  Before we started this cycle we had a much needed night out with friends it had been so long since we had let our hair down (well me!) and we ended up booking a ski flights for next year!!! OOPS i had exactly the same freak out the next day as you are saying, but after chatting to DH we decided to just leave it all as it is and what will be will be we can always work something out if we are pregnant at the time.  xxx

I really feel like AF is on her ugly way :-( urghhhh only 2 more full days to geth through.

How is everyone feeling? xxx


----------



## 97762

Hi, please can I join.

We had egg collection on 19th June and ET 22nd June.  We had two embryos transfered both at 6 cells.  The other three did not go on to mature.  Due to test on 4th July.  Trying to stay positive but finding the waiting hard as this is our last try of IVF.    

Good luck to eveyone x


----------



## cherries

The thing is Lea, when I first mentioned it to him, he understood where I was coming from and it felt like he was on the same page. I.e. If we're pregnant, then we might pull out. But yesterday he said he thinks we should still go. I don't know why he changed his mind. I was too tired to even discuss it, felt emotionally drained, so I went to bed.

I tested this morning too (3 days early though) and it was negative :-( I know it might still be too early but at 11dp2dt I wouldn't have thought so.

Still   and hoping, and will test again on Thursday.

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Jojonz

HI *Cherries*

That's a tough one and I totally understand your concerns on all points, and also Lea's point about not putting our lives on hold. 
Why don;t you just leave it and wait and see what your result is (BFP!). Then, you can make the decision based on fact, rather than worrying about what your results will be and trying to cover all bases.

Welcome *J and J*, great to have you joining in the energy of this thread - not long to wait now!

I have loved being back at work today, keeping busy and positive has been good.

Hope you all have a great day

*Mrshol *how are you doing? Not long now!!


----------



## Lea84

My will power buckled ladies and i tested this morning with a cheap tesco POAS it was a BFN! negative. nothing. :-( I'm 10dp3dt surely there would be a line so i think i may be out - again :-( had a massive cry this morning its just so unfair. I'll test again on my OTD wednesday but think i know what the outcome will be. Time to get my head together and start dealing with this xxx

Cherries - oh hun firstly im with you now on hoping an early bfn is wrong! maybe we are one of those people......  And the men. well they just dont quite get it do they - i would follow your heart on what you want to do with your holiday xxx


----------



## mrshol

Jonjoz I tested early and got my bfp wahoo


Lea I no if must b hard hun but it's stil early espec cos u didn't av a blasto transfer might take long hun to implant and show x big hugs xx


----------



## cheeps

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for lack of personals on my last post. Was on my phone! Everything is good with me. I'm fairly certain that this hasn't worked as I've not had any symptoms at all other than sore boobs for 2 days. 3 more sleeps - nearly there!

Welcome J and J and Nikki. Hope the 2ww goes super quick for you.

Cherries - On my first cycle I got my first BFP 12dp 3dt. Did try days before but were negative so it could change by tomorrow.

I think your holiday depends on a number of things. 
If you are pregnant can you afford to do the holiday and live comfortably during Maternity leave?
Will you actually enjoy this holiday if you are pregnant or will you just be stressed by it all.

The whole point of a holiday is to relax and let your body and mind have a break from everyday life. If that's not going to be the case then what is the point in going? You'd be better off booking a holiday when you can actually enjoy it or go alone somewhere else for a long weekend if you feel as though you need a break from it all.

One thing I've learnt from this cycle is to not put your life on hold. For over 2yrs I've become baby obsessed and IVF has been my life for over a year now. After our miscarriage and 2nd cycle failed, my DH and I went to Dubai to have a break from it all. I felt refreshed and ready to start again. A holiday is good if you can relax and let it take away your troubles.

Have a talk with your Husband and discuss the pros and cons.

Lea - I think you should get a more accurate result by tomorrow so try again then if you want to test early. Don't lose hope just yet. I'm getting so nervous now too. 

Hayley - Good luck with your scan. Hope the follicles are all of good size.

Vera - I know what you are saying, I'm not there yet to give up on this dream. I just needed to remind myself that for now I do have everything else that I could possibly want. We'll all get there in the end I hope.

Shania and Rebecca - Havn't had any niggles so I can't advise. Lets hope it's your embies snuggling in.

Lovekalkan - Hope it was implantation pain you had - it sounds like it!

MrsHol - So happy for you hun.

Oreo, Jojonz and Amy - Hope you're all doing ok. 

Big hugs to all.


----------



## Lea84

Thanks mrshol - i know in a way im glad ive tested a bit earlier because if it is a negative ive started softening the blow for wednesday. Already looking into charity events me and DH said we would do if its another BFN. trying to keep it together but cant help feeling shattered again. Hoping for a miracle now xxx


----------



## Jojonz

oh *Lea *so sorry to hear that but stay positive, it might be too early...sending hugs
and *Mrshol *that's AWESOME!
*Cheeps *I've had no symptoms either but am not letting that worry me, there are so many people who get BFP after no symptoms at all.. bring on a positive day on Thursday!


----------



## francesmac

Lea, don't give up hope just yet. All the research tells us that the hcg hormone will only get detected after 11dp3dt and even then it may only be detectable with a blood test. It really is too early to tell so it may very well change. Earlier bfps before this day are the exception, I   it changes!

cherries, I agree with the ladies. Safe yourself the worry of making decisions now until you know all the facts after otd. No big decisons should ever be made during the 2ww imo   

welcome to the new ladies and I hope all these blues I'm reading lift soon. It's tough but we are nearly there. Either way we'll find out soon! 
Afm, 11dp3dt. Getting jumpy at the idea of testing early. Otd is Thursday but dont think I can hold out that long. Going to go shopping now and pick up some hpts and just maybe test in the morning. It's never a nice thing to see the bfn at anytime so a couple of days early won't make much of a difference but rather will get me mentally prepared for the official result on Thurs.  I had reason to lose hope yesterday.  The whole day I was so wound up and *****y, spoiling for a fight with dh. A feeling that is only too familiar the week before af. Still doesn't mean its over but as you all know, it's hard to think of these af type symptoms as positive.  Who knows, watch this space! 
Big hugs to all!


----------



## Lea84

Thanks girls you all really do pick me up and understand like no other xxx well this is a head  gone back and there is a really extremely faint second line. Must be my eyes? Xxx


----------



## cheeps

Francesmac - I'm tempted to start testing tomorrow too. OTD is Thursday too. I just want to mentally prepare myself for a BFN - soften the blow if that is the case. 

If I do test 2 days early and it comes out positive. What is the likelihood it can change by OTD? Does anyone know or has anyone been in that position?

Keep changing my mind what the result will be. Half of me is trying to protect myself and the other half is so optimistic it's unreal. 

Argh the 2ww is definitely the hardest part of IVF. 

Ladies, I think we deserve a medal for putting ourselves through this!


----------



## tlw

Hi everyone- can I join this thread please?  Today I am 5dp5dt of 2 embryos (DE ICSI in Spain) - had my transfer on the 25th June OTD 9th July.  I have been here before- got a BFP in April last year- that ended up with mc of twins.  Another BFP last September that ended up another mc   

This is our very last try- no more money to throw at it- and emotionally my poor DH and me can't take any more.  I am 44yrs old now- so I will have to face facts that if this doesn't work we have to move on  

This DE cycle we have thrown every last cent at it- I paid for blood tests after the mcs- which found I have Factor V Leiden, as well as another rarer blood clotting problem.  This cycle I am on aspirin, Clexane injections, Intralipids, steroids etc etc.

Going out of my mind on the 2ww  .  I fell into the POAS trap the last couple of times- so this time I have promised DH that I will wait for my official hcg blood test on the 9th.  No symptoms other than the progesterone effects (sore breasts, tiredness, occasional headaches).  DH has a permanently worried expression on his face.  I have taken 2 weeks off work- but that means I have a lot of over thinking and worrying time on my hands.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies on here.  I don't think people can ever imagine the pain and anxiety involved in being here.  Just hope we get our dream babes this time.

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Hayleybell12

Going to be joining the 2ww very soon.....

Egg collection booked for Wednesday. Sinking in now!  

Will be checking in on everyone as thinking of you all. This will be the 3rd 2ww I have done and I do agree that it's the hardest part of this journey! I need to avoid Google!!

Take care girls xx stay strong xx


----------



## francesmac

Oh cheeps thats sadly the downside of testing early and getting a positive. The worry whether it willsaty or not. It happened to me last time with the chem preg so you would think I would have been turned off tesing early this time! Maybe im a clutton ffor punishment   
but the thing to remember is, theres nothing we can do from here to change the outcome. We can just as easily test positive on otd for it still to go away......mine ended about 5 days after otd last time. But we can't keep living and worrying about everything, what will be will be. 
And if you do decide to test early tomorrow,  you'll not be on your own! Tests are now bought, bring on tomorrow morning!

welcome tlw, I really hope the clotting meds help this time. Ive heard do often how women suffer mc after mc and never get diagnosed until after multiple losses and then simply a baby aspirin a day sort the problem and everything works out fine. It's at least a big positive that you at least got pregnant last 2 times, so fingers crossed it's 3rd time lucky!

good luck with ec haylebell!


----------



## mrshol

Jojonz thank u xx

Lea I hope to god it's good news weds for u   

This is so tough isn't it xxx


----------



## Lea84

Thanks mrshol xxxxxxxxxx I think im clinging onto hope though. Girls ive uploaded a photo of my faint line here http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test286975 i think i may be out, ill test again wed. naughty me for testing early xxxxx

/links


----------



## melbg

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join you here? I'm driving myself insane so I may aswell have some company while I do it, and company that understands how insane it makes us!!

I'm 3dp5dt. I did a natural cycle get so no trigger shot to test out. Our 1 embie that survived was also about a day behind after the thaw although it was growing again by transfer time, so probably more like 3dp4dt!

I'm quickly going insane between wanting to test despite knowing it's too early, to too much baby talk at work, and an anxiety that if this doesn't work I have no idea if we'll do another cycle. I'm honestly thinking about going to my gp tomorrow to get signed off!

Anyone else feeling this crazy?
xx


----------



## VeraNika

Hi *Lea*, I've just checked the pic. I can see a very faint second line. I think the only thing to do is to test again tomorrow to see if it is more visible. 
It's a total agony. 

Hello to everyone and to new joiners! 
Big congrats to *Mishol* 

My heaviness from yesterday is gone. So not many symptomes again and not sure what to make of it. x


----------



## francesmac

Ladies, just to let you know I caved and tested. I realised earlier that I hadn't peed for about 3 hours so tried to hold out for another hour,  hoping it would be concentrated enough. Im 11dp3dt,  and I hardly believe it but a faint positive line popped up within 3 mins! Last time the faint positive only appeared after 20mins so I'm hoping thats a good sign. But please no congrats just yet. After last time, I'm taking no chances. Ive enough hpts to test each day until Thursday so I will just wait and see if the line gets darker. I do have to admit though I'm a little excited to think that something is trying to stick!   please please stick, wee beans! 

Dunno what to tell poor dh when he gets home, he will hate the fact I caved and tested today and mid day at that, but there's no arguing there is a line!

I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Mollsaus

Hi everyone, sorry not posted much. Was away over the weekend. So glad to hear others not  noticing any different symptoms. I haven't noticed anything different either except af type symptoms (ie. lots of spots)   

Mel, my GP was really good and happily signed me off work for the 2 week wait. I'm sure yours would too. I would recommend it, although I've also made sure to keep busy seeing friends, going to allotment etc so I don't have to much time on my own to think.
Good luck ladies. Stay strong. Xx


----------



## VeraNika

*Francesmac*, it's deffo a positive sign. I hold my breath. I guess you can tell your DH the way it is. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's test .


----------



## mrshol

Francesmac that's brilliant news good luck Tomor wen u test x


----------



## Nikki429

Hi ladies,

I've ended up ringing in sick today (something that I HATE doing) but I was not feeling great. Yesterday I could not stop crying. At anything. For no reason. Bloody hormones! 
My stomach was also really swollen, like after EC again. Seems to have gone down a bit now. The irony of looking pregnant! Did anyone else have this? Was scared I'd been living my life a little too normally and I felt like I needed to chill out for a bit. Work have been brilliant about it.
I had 2 (a 5-cell and a 7-cell) put in on 23rd (3 days after collection) so does this make me 7dp3dt? (I'm not great with the lingo) 

Despite not actually knowing you all, I am so excited for you testing. I have everything crossed for us all. My test day is still a week away. DH is adamant we should wait until OTD (8th) but I don't know if I'm strong enough to wait. 

Trying not to symptom watch is so difficult. I really haven't had any. People always say to me 'You'll just feel pregnant' and I don't. I know it's really early still and in 'the real world' there'd be no signs yet but it's hard to keep it out of my head. 

Good luck for all the testing that's about to start!


----------



## Oreo

*nikki* I have a bug belly like I'm 3 mths pregnant and it's horrible because I can't eat to much and I feel windy, nausea, and short of breath, im very uncomfortable, I only had ET a week ago, but I'm not sure if it's something to worry about, but ppl at work been looking at me like I am pregnant, I need it to go ASAP


----------



## 97762

Hi Nikki & Oreo,  I also have the symptom of a really swollen, uncomfortable stomach.  I have felt light headed at times and some stomach cramps so I hope these are all good signs.  I have been off work since my EC which has been great but back to work on Thursday with test day being Friday.  I know my colleagues will be supportive as I feel they have been through the process with me! 

Stay strong everyone.

Take care all
xx


----------



## Jojonz

Morning all

looks like it's been a busy day! It's the morning of July 1st here in NZ now so bring on a whole lot of BFP's! 

Welcome to TLW and sending loads of positive vibes your way for your two embies. 
Nikki I  have been a little emotional but had a mega grump on Saturday. So funny how our bodies react.
Francesmac  that's a great sign  

So interesting to hear of all the different symptoms you all have. I did feel really nauseous this morning but trying not to read anything into it, otherwise still nothing for me. Now is the time I would usually get the first signs of AF so I'm concentrating on visualising the exact opposite of anything AF-like!
I"ve also been really thirsty, drinking and then weeing heaps which is probably the meds. 

How many people have you all told about what you're going through? I've not told anyone at work which has been hard at times, specially as we need to travel 8 hours to the clinic so I"ve needed time off, but can never say exactly when it will be.. just been really vague and no one has questioned anything. I'll be at work on Thursday when I get my phone call after my blood test so I'm just focusing on a positive result and then it will be super exciting... most of our families know which has been nice to have the support. 

Right, back to work for me, I'm working from home this morning then into the office this afternoon so just gonna keep busy. 2 sleeps to go!


----------



## Chicken83

Hi ladies
Sorry for not posting over the weekend. Celebrated my birthday by attending 2 concerts! Totally pooped now! Wow the thread is really picking up strong! Less than a week now for our OTD ladies! The end of this 2ww is in sight! 
Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Nikki429 - I also have a swollen stomach that looks like I'm already 6 months gone! Lost appetite (which I've read is a symptom during the 2ww)
Oreo - I've been really windy too! Like really bad (sorry for the tmi but can't help it!!) lol  

I've also had constant cramps & an occasional sharp pain last a couple of minutes. I'm not looking at whether these symptoms lead to a BFP or BFN but more of an end to all the meds I've pumped in have now finished & clearing out of my system preferably in each wind I produce! Lol.

Sorry for not many personal messages. So many have been written over the weekend & I have a memory of a goldfish!!! ((((Hugs to everyone though))))


----------



## francesmac

Morning all! Well the line this morning is definitely darker than yesterday's mid day test, came up within the 3 mins, so my positivity is growing! Even dh agreed that it was darker, in case my eyes had deceived me. But I don't think I'm going to be able to start rejoicing till Thursday and hear those hcg levels! So till then just quietly optimistic.......and a little  it in shock, I've never seen a test with such a dark line before!

mrshol, it's your otd today, isn't it?  Thinking of you and wishing you and your bean all the best!

chicken,  happy birthday! Sounds like you had fun!

jojonz, it seems like we tell an extra person each new cycle we do. I told my mum and sister but we are a big close family so the news filitered through. And I told 4 close friends, 2 native english speakers living here in germany and my 2 friends who can't speak english, so all bases covered!
I do find it helps for some people to know, less awkward moments when trying to explain stuff.

ladies with swollen bellies, hope you find relief soon. After my fresh cycle I had a moderate case of ohss, we went ahead with the et but gosh it was tough. I could only wear jogging bottoms for about 2 weeks! if you are suffering mild ohss, powerade drinks and salty bacon helps. 

Ok so another day to fill with distraction! Something tells me this ain't going to be easy!


----------



## Jojonz

*francesmac *that's super exciting!! I"m so stoked for you.. woop woop!! Yes this waiting is so tough.

I read on another thread about knicker checking and I"m definitely into that phase now.. it's less than 48 hours to go for me now so bring it on. I'm still managing to hold out and not do a hpt so am visualising a really high hcg on Thursday

Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## francesmac

Jojonz, you are much stronger than I could be, fair play to you! Symptom watching is the worst. I can't seem to help myself even though I know very well it's too early for these symptoms to mean anything. We really torture ourselves! So we are both on Thurs,  fingers crossed for us both! Seems like this week will be a very busy one in regards to otds! Praying for a good one for all of us!


----------



## Jen9

Morning ladies. I'm on day 8 after ET and today i have had a very very small amount of light brown spotting and I've gone into emotional breakdown. I'm hoping this is normal and I just need to pull myself together, I'm now waiting for the clinic to open to speak to one of the nurses. Has anyone else experienced this. I'm so tempted to go do a HPT😢


----------



## VeraNika

Good morning ladies,

*Francesmac*, very encouraging!

*Jen9*, I remember the nurse told me that there could be light spotting and it's alright.

*JojoNZ*, I am also listening to every twinge of the body, trying to guess what it is. What an agony.
I have only told a couple of friends and that's it. Otherwise, it is my hubby and I.

AFM, feeling extremely emotional - had a cry yesterday at home, thinking that it probably did not work. Not a very positive attitude, I know.

It says that cyclogest alleviates symptoms of PMS especially irritability. Really 

I still try to hold on testing. But was close to do it yesterday after work (even though I know you are supposed to do it in the morning). Except from a twinge here and there, I still have no symptoms. If anything I actually lost a bit of weight after the stimms - but then I did not have OHSS.

The discussion at work today is colleague's wife going into labour.

Well, thank you for reading my post. I hope you are copying with 2ww better than me. x


----------



## Sammy77

Vera - I feel exactly the same, very emotional at the moment, I keep getting twinges as well.  I test tomorrow and am bricking it. xx


----------



## Zemirah

Sharry, kindly add me on the top board.. OTD 10th July, ET using donor embies.

Today is 3dp5dt of three blastocycts, two of them hatching. Today I am short of breath, and full of energy! The last two days I was doing everything possible to stay awake and on my feet.
A little concerned tho cos I had to attend a meeting three hours after ET. Someone else drove, but I had to walk around a bit and sit for a while, and I kept reminding myself that it the embies were in a safe place, and they cannot fall out!
All the best ladies!


----------



## VeraNika

Thank you, *Shania*. I remember that it's your OTD tomorrow. What time is your appointment? When will they be able to tell you? I'll be praying for you.

I just had a thought today. It's quite fascinating - we have never met each other, but we share how each of us is feeling, know each other's OTD and think about each other. I personally do not know anyone who has been through IVF treatment, so for me it is a rather isolating experience, that none of my friends can really understand (even thought I am grateful for their support). Also I want to say a BIG Thank You to everyone here for their kind words xx.

*Zemirah*, welcome! The meeting after ET should not have any negative effect on embies. They only advise against heavy lifting etc.
I can see you have all 3 on board! All the best luck


----------



## Sammy77

So Vera as I was saying about emotions, your post just made me well up! 

I don't know about you but I struggle with my friends and family feeling sorry for me.  I know it makes me sound insane but I really would just like to feel normal and sometimes my friends, really don't get why I feel the way I do.  I truly feel that FF has been a godsend to me, and has installed my sanity back to where it belongs.  Whether or not I get a good result tomorrow, I will still be checking in on FF as I feel like you girls really get it.  

The appointment tomorrow is drop in, so no set time.  I'm scared as want to just stay in my PUPO bubble.. xx


----------



## Hopeful114

Hi ladies,

Would you mind if I joined please? (1 day 5 transferred- otd 4/07/14)

I am 29 and dh is 33. All fine with me however Dh has issues with sperm mobility. We have been ttc since we got married 4 years ago.

We have just undergone out first ivf... One day 5 transferred on tue 24/06/14. I see quite a lot of you were informed of your egg grade however I was never advised of this  (which is quite worrying). We also have 3 frosties.

For the first 3 days after et I could hardly get out of bed I was so tired...

I keep having a stabbing pain on my left side and am worried my left ovary/tube has been damaged - would anyone know what this could possibly be? The only other symptom I have had is sore and tender boobs!

Like most of you ladies I also do not know anyone who has undergone ivf so it's a relief to find this thread and feel less alone now.


----------



## Lea84

Hi Ladies

Thought i would post a new topic (i am on the July 2ww thread also) Yesterday i was 10pt3dt and sneakily tested 2 days early. I used a basic Tesco POAS. waited about 2 mins and saw nothing so cried my eyes out that it was neg and left it! went back to it about 25 mins later and there was a faint line! then when i got home from work 8 hours later had a closer look and it looked crisper and had more pink in it. Heres the pic

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test287322

Im going to test again tomorrow but feel like AF could come any moment and had killer back pain last night before bed. Anybody has a similiar experience? are my hopes over again.  

xxx

/links


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I would say it is looking like a BFP.  I have always tested early.  

With my first cycle, I tested 7 days past transfer and there was no line after the 3 minute wait, so I put the test on the side.  About half an hour later I picked it up and there was a faint line.  It turned out to be a genuine BFP.

Good luck

X


----------



## susieg2404

Evap lines aren't usually pink! Do you know how sensitive tesco tests are? I know I didn't believe my positives until I used clear blue digital with conception indicator which actually says pregnant. They're sensitive to 25mlu so if tesco aren't super sensitive like first response and superdrug I would say get a clearblue (not sure if the normal ones are the same sensitivity as I only used the one with the conception indicator

Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Zemirah

VeraNika, thank you for your kind words. In this journey I guess we tend to worry about everything! 

It is indeed a journey that can only be understood by only those who have walked it. I do not know anyone personally who has been through it. I have made friends with people on internet groups who are a good encouragement and understand whats going on, and it is indeed great to be here too with people who are cycling together and will understand every frustration and tinge that goes along with it.

The emotions are amazing! Hopeful one minute, giving up the next...and the men in our lives too, sometimes not understanding what we are on about every other minute. I have ten HPT waiting for me to poas, and he doesn't see why I cannot just keep busy and wait for 10th. Well, I certainly do not have the patience required for that, and I do not work well with surprises!


----------



## VeraNika

*Lea*, I was waiting for your 2nd test today. The line is there alright. And you can definitely see it compared to a very faint one yesterday. I do not want to be a spoiler and everything crossed that it is BFP, but a word of caution - they do say on the tests: do not read results after 20 mins (I think, or something like that, please check what it says). Praying for you that it is BFP. 

*Shania*, giving you a big virtual hug. I agree with you - the worst thing is to have a "special" treatment like we are some sort of disable. That is why I only tell to very few people. I do not want everyone to become quiet at someone mentioning births/kids, being afraid that I might start crying/be sad. I am perfectly capable to be happy for other people getting pregnant and give birth to healthy children. I have something they might not have: a beautiful home, a good job and a fantastic husband but it does not mean we can't discuss these things so their feelings can be hurt, if you know what I mean.

*Hopeful114*, welcome to our chat. If you have D5 transfer, that means your embryo is definitely of a high quality. We also have problems with DH, so had our 1st ICSI and are now nervously awaiting the OTD, which is by the way, the same day as yours 4 July. Sorry to hear that you are in pain - unfortunately my guess is as good as yours. It could be the side effects of the treatment or good signs. Are you planning to stick to the OTD?

*Zemirah*, I found this site by chance when we started treatment in the beginning of June. Before that I have never posted anything anywhere else - I rarely post anything on ********. But this journey is so emotionally (and for someone) physically difficult - that you have to share it with the like minds, otherwise you will go crazy. Good luck with your test tomorrow! 
I myself had an intention to test from Monday to Friday (OTD) but somehow got scared and now am waiting for Friday or if AF comes before that&#8230;


----------



## Hopeful114

Hi veranika,

Thank you so much for your reply... You don't know how much it means to me!

It is such a relief to have someone else to talk too as I too have not told many ppl... It's so hard when work colleagues and others constantly say "do you not think it is about time you had a baby, you are married four yrs after all". I think it is so selfish of people to say that and know deep down they are just dying for me to tell them I am having trouble conceiving!

No I don't think I am going to test early but I will admit I have thought about it... Are you going to test early?

Have any of you been doing housework etc? I badly need to clean my floors and groove etc but am really scared in case I do damage?? My dh works long hrs and is so tired when he comes home from work that I wouldn't expect h to start cleaning... I have been making dinner and doing the dishes etc but I  dying to get stuck into my cleaning as I am quite a clean freak! 

I took 2 weeks off work and the waiting about is killing me 

Sending loads of baby dust to everyone 💗🙏


----------



## Hopeful114

*hoover not groove lol


----------



## Sammy77

Hopeful - Haha... groove away!  In all seriousness, I have been carrying on as normal (excluding heavy lifting!)  its good to be moving about as it keeps the blood flowing.  the day after ET I was doing light housework such as changing beds, hovering and general cleaning. xx


----------



## Sammy77

Ladies, quick question.. For the last 2 days, I have had horrific indigestion and I never get indigestion, any of you ever had this in the 2WW? xx


----------



## Hopeful114

Hi shania,

Haven't experienced indegestion so can't help you there I'm afraid... Sorry ! 💗

I think I will give hoovering a go today then... I went grocery shopping yesterday and found it quite tough as was out of breath and had an ache in my side so hope I am not suffering from ohss... Don't know if it is worth calling my centre?


----------



## melbg

Ladies,
Just a quickie to say my clinic said the hoovering is best left to the other halves during the wait. They are too heavy to lift up the stairs, unless you are lucky enough to have one of those light Dysons!, and you stretch way more than you would normally while hoovering. My acupuncturist said the same. Take it gently if you carry on with it!
I've called time on my attempts to work through the wait, after a day and a half, I'm too emotional, anxious, stressed so had a chat with my manager and she says sod work and look after yourself, so relaxation here I come!

I hope you all aren't feeling as crazy as I am, here's to a relaxing wait! Xx


----------



## Hopeful114

Thanks melbg, I was just about to start the hoovering so will def give it a miss. Not worth it!!

You do right taking the time off and your manager is def right in saying sod work and look after number one!  It def is an emotional roller coaster we are on and when we all get our bfp's (fingers crossed) we will have to continue the roller coaster for another nine months until we have out little bundles of joy in our arms.


----------



## VeraNika

Hi *Hopeful*, Some people can be very tactless. It is not their business why you don't have children - maybe you do not want to have children. What is wrong with that? And why some people have too many children they can't provide for?
I think you have to think of some general reply, so when asked you have it ready. You probably have it already!

Last week I was planning to test earlier (every day from Monday) but now I am scared, so I'll wait till Friday.

I think it is absolutely fine to do light housework especially if it was meant to be implanted that it would have been implanted by now. I took 3 days off after ET but I can tell you I was going absolutely mental, as DH and friends were all working. So I am better going to work but everyone is different.

*Shania*, I am the opposite - I have quite a sensitive stomach and I've been alright so far. But it is definitely one of the side effects. Try to stay on boiled or oven baked chicken/fish and rice and it should hopefully go away.

*Melbg*, thank you for your advice. How do you occupy yourself during 2ww?


----------



## Mollsaus

Hi all, oh dear. I've been doing hoovering, although I did get dh to carry it up the stairs for me so hopefullY I'm ok! 
veranika- i'm off work  for 2 ww. I have filled my time sitting in the sun in the garden, seeing friends, going to the allotment, watching box set(orange is the new black) and watching Wimbledon, baking and knitting! Also doing a bit of walking every day-about half hour.  It's been great- I will hate going back to work!
Quick question- I am 8dp3dt. My clinic told me poas and call them on Monday July 7th but I think mainly cos they're shut sat and sun. I am thinking of testing on Saturday. I have a hen do at the weekend and would like to have a bit of a clue as to whether it's a bfp or a bfn for that. Obviously I won't be drinking either way but might enjoy it more if I have a bit more certainty. And I'll have good friends around that day to chat to about it whichever way it's looking. What would you ladies do? Thanks! X


----------



## Zemirah

Vera Nika, 

I am not so sure I will poas tmrw.. somehow this cycle I have cold feet. Its not that I dont think it will work... I am being positive about that, its just that somehow I am not so anxious to test this time. But if I do, i will right back here with the result!


----------



## VeraNika

Hi *Mollsaus,* your 2ww sounds great! I would not like to go back to work either . Do not worry about the hovering, it is alright.
I think you will get a pretty certain result on Saturday. Fingers crossed it's a BPF!


----------



## Chicken83

francesmac. I would say you've def got that BFP! Congratulations! Awesome news for you!
Thanks I had a great weekend. Thanks for advice I've tried bacon - no good & not keen on powerade but may give it a go if it doesn't reduce soon! 

Jen9 - I was also told light spotting is normal. don't try to worry. 

Sharnia77 & jennifer86 - good luck for the morning. Hope it's that BFP x 

Welcome Zemirah & hopeful114. Is this your 1st attempt at ivf/icsi/fet?

Veranika - totally agree! It's been great being able to discuss & read similar stories. I haven't been able to discuss anything in detail like this. It's been a real boost & reassurance.

Lea84- I would do another test tomorrow. Just to be certain.
Good luck! Hope it's that BFP.

Melbg - enjoy that rest! I rested the first 3 days but got bored so have carried on as normal. Back to work on Thursday for 4 days so not to bad. 

Mollasus - I personally wouldn't test. If I knew it was a BFP friends would be like "why are you so happy" & I wouldn't want to share until the 12 week scan.


----------



## lillylobster

Hi could you add me to this thread please I've just had ivf testing date 10/7/14, and I'm going mad waiting!!


----------



## melbg

I can't imagine that hoovering would cause any problems, the clinics just want us to take it easy for our sake as well as their stats! From what the nurse was saying, they've been asked if some pretty crazy stuff would be ok. For example, she said she'd once been asked by the woman having transfer if it would be ok to go on a 14 mile hike the day after! She also said that any police officers they get in, they tell them to get put on light duties for the wait. 
I'm sure no-one has done themselves any harm by hoovering so sorry if I've worried anyone! 
The nurse said to take it easy, don't do anything you wouldn't do when pregnant, after all we've come so far (and spent a lot of time and money) we don't want to do anything we'd regret.

As for keeping busy, I took up crochet in Feb to help with the stress/anxiety of my first fresh cycle. I had a couple of pregnant friends at the time so I was doing blankets and cocoons. Now I've got a couple of blankets on the go for our children (whenever and however they come about). We're also off camping this weekend, about 40 minutes from home in the middle of the Peak District. 

I've got my fingers crossed that things turn out great for us all. Xx


----------



## PKW

Hi Sharry,

Could you please add me to this thread. We had one blast transferred on Saturday and our test date is 10th July. We had ICSI. 

Thanks xx X


----------



## cheeps

Hi All,

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm feeling so low at the moment and can't concentrate on anything.

This 3rd fresh cycle we've just completed hasn't worked. I started my period yesterday. OTD isn't until Thursday so it was a big shock. 

Can't even begin to put in words how I'm feeling. So numb and heartbroken I guess. Feel like I've been tested to the max and this will never happen for us. We never have had anything to freeze so can't even do a FET. Don't know if I can do this a 4th time from scratch.

Hating life at the moment.


----------



## cherries

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days, and there has been loads of activity on here so I just had about 3 pages to read!! Maybe I should post more often  

Well I'm not feeling so negative today so maybe I've turned a bit of a corner   I went for a half hour walk earlier and it was lovely to get out in the sunshine. 

I've continued to have some sharp pains on the left side and today, my stomach feels a bit bloated (as though AF is on its way)!! I can't remember who said it (hopeful?) but I am knicker watching too!!! And I'm scared to look in the mornings lol.... 2 more sleeps til my OTD but I haven't resisted testing for the last 2 days, both negative but am still hoping  

None of my friends have had IVF either and I don't think they understand the ups and downs. To be honest, I have one friend who is mrs positivity and I think she often doesn't understand me and my pessism lol (I call it realism and protectionism though, whilst remaining ever hopeful) - so this thread has been a god send to me as well xx


----------



## Hopeful114

Cheeps100 - I am so sorry and can imagine just how low u are feeling but don't give up!! I hope u find the strength to carry on but understand if you choose not to as it can easily take over our lives! I don't quite know what to say... Sorry 😢😢 ((((hugs))))

Cherries I was also experiencing a stabbing pain however it has eased! I'm just feeling bloated ATM. Do you know if a stabbing pain is an implantation sign?

Welcome to all newbies and love to you all 💗🙏


----------



## Baby18

Hi 

Can I join??

I had one 5 day blastocyst transferred today!!

My test date is the 14th July

Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## Sammy77

Aww Cheeps, so sorry. Xx


----------



## 97762

I am really so sorry for your news Cheeps.  It must be such a difficult time for you both.  This journey is such a difficult one x


----------



## Jojonz

Oh cheeps so sorry to hear this... is it def full period? Thinking of you heaps

Welcome to lots more new ladies and wishing you well on your journey... it's busy on here!

Lots of us testing in the next few days... fingers crossed for everyone. 

My last day on 2ww... testing tomorrow. Off to work and hoping to keep super busy today and not overthink anything but that's easier said than done!

x


----------



## mrshol

Cheeps I'm so sorry I know no words in the world will make u feel better I'm so so sorry hun it's so unfair big hugs xx thinking of u xx


----------



## cherries

Ahh cheeps I am so so sorry (((big hugs))). Like others have said, there are no words but just know that we are all thinking of you and hoping that you find some strength. Give yourself time before deciding if you want to do it all again. Maybe go on holiday if you can, and take some time out.

Hopeful - I'm not sure about the stabbing pains, I'm hoping so...

Baby - welcome to this thread


----------



## jennifer86

Really sorry to hear that, Cheeps. Make sure you take time for yourself and give yourselves time to grieve. All the best.


----------



## PKW

So sorry Cheeps. It is so so hard this horrible journey. Thinking of you. Allow yourself to feel rubbish and you may get strength back to try again. 

Lots of love xxx X xxx


----------



## Chicken83

So Sorry to hear this cheeps. Thoughts are with you. Be strong 
We are all here if & when you need us xx


----------



## Hopeful114

Cherries I hope so too! 🙏🙏

I just realised I  miscalculated my otd and it's the 6th not the 4th so I have even longer to wait


----------



## francesmac

Just a quick check in to say how sorry I was to read your post cheeps.  This process knows no mercy and can be so cruel. 

Sorry for no other personals, I tried a bit of cleaning today and now I can hardly keep my eyes open.  2 more sleeps to otd but will do third hpt tomorrow to compare with other 2. Thought I would be excited after this morning's test but I've felt weirdly down of myself.  Probably still worrying about it going wrong again, ah who knows!

night night ladies. Another day down


----------



## Nikki429

So sorry to hear that cheeps. Look after yourself. Thinking of you. X


----------



## MyreiE

Sharry,
Please add me (again)  Just had ET today..we had FET  OTD is 15/7. So far I am feeling hopeful. We thought we were transferring two but only one survived the thaw. So hoping this is our little fighter who will literally stick around so we can meet him/her.. 

Best wishes to all testing this week!
-M


----------



## Lea84

Hi Ladies - Welcome to all the new girls xxx

Cheeps - no words hunni, take some time out and i am sure you will find some strength to go onto what ever you and your DH decide. so sorry xxxxx

AFM - well test day tomorrow ahhhhh! very nervous. Wish i hadnt tested 2 days ago that faint line is haunting me - what ever will be will be.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Oreo

*cheeps* sorry to hear your news, I hope you will better soon don't forget to take time for yourself and rest 

*jojonz Shania & Jennifer* good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Oreo

And now to give you an update on me I called the clinic this morning because I got my stomach pains again, I still look pregnant and I woke up at 4 am in pain and vomiting (if this treatment works I'm sure I'll be having a girl as only they cause so much trouble) they told me to come in how a OHSS assessment,  good news I don't have it, bad news i have loads of fluid around my ovaries so it's like they are sitting in a pool if water, I Was told to the the next 2 days off work, rest and no heavy lifting as my ovaries could twist,  Dr thinks it may be down to implantation,  but I have to go back on Thursday and they will do a check up and a test for me 3days early, after that every 3 days I may have go and have a scan so they can monitor everything, 

good night you beautiful ladies


----------



## Jojonz

Hi all

Today has been driving me CRAZY! It's 3pm and the day is dragging so slowly... I can't help thinking that this time tomorrow I'll know. 
Last time I got the dreaded "well it's not good news and it's not bad news". My count was too low for a definite positive, but too high for a def negative, so I had to wait another 3 days for another test, but by then AF had arrived so I knew.... fingers crossed this time it's a definite (and a BFP at that!).

*Hopefull *you poor thing having to wait another two days.. but better to work that out now than testing too early on the 4th and getting a false negative eh!

And three of you testing today... When I go to be tonight I'll be thinking of you* Lea, Jennifer and Shania* and sending huge positive vibes your way
and then tomorrow there's more of us testing!

*Francesmac *I hope you get another line on there when you test again 

*Oreo *that doesn't sound like any fun at all. Glad you dont' have OHSS and it's great that they have picked up what's going on and can keep an eye on you and keep your wee one 
safe

Right, back to work for me, trying to stay focused but it's a challenge!
loads of good luck to everyone testing in the coming days x x

(ha ha classic I just saw that one of the face icons about is the pee stick police!!)


----------



## francesmac

Morning ladies!

welcome to the new folk, the girls here are great, hope you all get the support you need during the torturous 2ww.

Good luck to those testing today, so looking forward to hearing the news and   for lots of bfps.
mrshol, how did you get on yesterday?

oreo, hope you feel better soon! That sounds rough but if it has to do with implantation!! Hope all the pain is worth it dear. Rest up and look after yourself.  

Jojonz, thanks for the good luck. I know what you mean, tomorrow is the big day for us! You've been great to hold out till tomorrow.  I almost wish I hadn't started my wee "experiment"!  
I took my 3rd test this morning, was hoping for a lovely dark line but it looks pretty much like yesterday's line. Although dh is convinced it's more clear and defined and he's the pessimist out of the 2 of us so if he is keeping the faith then so must I. I'm just so thankful that I will know the hcg level by 1pm tomorrow. I pray that it's at least higher than 50 this time! Last time it was only 26. 

Right I'm going to try to throw myself into work to make this day go quickly.  But I'll pop back in later incase you ladies have any good news xxx


----------



## Hayleybell12

Morning all,

Good luck for testing over the next few days...  For BFP's!!

I'm off to the clinic for egg collection this morning. Good numbers of eggs last time (19) & having ICSI to overcome poor fertilisation. Figure this is the best chance DH & I have ever had so looking at it from a positive way. Hard at times as you will all know xx

So I guess my 2ww starts tomorrow. OTD 16th July which just so happens to be my Nephews birthday...is that a sign?!

Take care xx


----------



## Oreo

*haleybell* good luck with EC hope everything goes well


----------



## melbg

Good luck for ec Hayley and fingers crossed for all those testing today!
I'm off to de-stress at acupuncture this morning. Hopefully she can perk me up a bit! Lol xx


----------



## Lea84

Morning ladies

I cant believe im writing this BUT..........i got a BFP!!!!!!!! in total shock. Got a really strong second line eak  

Now what i feel like its a dream xxx


----------



## Jojonz

Woop woop Lea that's AWESOME! So stoked for you I'm smiling   Just kick back and enjoy x


----------



## Mollsaus

Morning ladies, thanks for the advice you gave me on whether to test early or not. I still can't decide. Either way, I'm terrified. It's so hard to stay positive when waiting for 2 weeks and not getting any symptoms. 
Cheeps-so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. It's heartbreaking. Take care of yourself. 
Lea- fantastic news-so pleased for you.
Good luck to everyone else testing in the next few days. Thinking of you. X


----------



## Hopeful114

Oreo at least you know now... I think I will call my clinic today as well as I have a feeling I may have the same as you. Have all the symptoms however no vomiting....

Big big congrats lea 💗 so happy for u!

Good luck to hayley @ ec

Ps lea did u have any symptoms ?


----------



## francesmac

Fantastic news Lea! Congratulations! What a great start to the day


----------



## Lea84

Thank you so much girls means the world. Really doesnt feel real just hope its all ok! how quickly theres a new worry!!

Hopeful - Just last few days ive felt like AF is going to show up! dull aches and cramps. Bit of CM (sorry tmi) and my bbs dont hurt at all!!!! i couldnt sleep last night cause i felt like i was on fire. xxx

Love to everyone and good luck to others testing today and next few days xxxxxx positive thoughts


----------



## VeraNika

Good morning, girls!

I've read all the updates since yesterday. Well I can see some sad news and some good news.

Warm welcome to new PUPO ladies! The best of luck.

*Cheeps*, this is so so unfair. I can imagine how devastated you both are at the moment. It is difficult to find words to alleviate the pain. What can I say? Take your time to grieve. You are still young and will get yourself a little one - I am absolutely sure of that! Everyone has a different journey. But it does not mean it won't happen. Of course, I do not know your situation, but have you thought of changing the clinic?

*Cherries*, hope you are still on the positive side today. Fingers crossed it's good news on Thursday! 
I sometimes find mrs positivities are a bit irritating. It is very difficult to remain positive if you are on the tenterhooks all the time.

*Hopeful*, how are you feeling today? A bit unfortunate with the miscalculation. Have the hospital not written down the test day to you? A couple more days to wait then.

*Oreo*, well done for calling the clinic. Hopefully they can make things better for you. Can they also see how your little embie is?

*Francesmac*, if there is a second line, it is a good sign. Fingers crossed the clinic call with good news tomorrow.

*Hayleybell*, good luck with EC.

*Lea*, fantastic news! So happy for you. There might be twins!!

*Mollsaus*, it is somehow terrifying to start testing earlier. Funny enough, I was so sure, I was going to test every day in the second week, but when Monday came, I was so scared I could not do it. Now it's Wed and I am still holding on.

*Shania*, *Jojonz*, *Jenifer* - can't wait for your result.

AFM, sleeping quite badly at the moment, waking up in the middle of the night - thinking and listening to my body. I must admit I still have no signs except for an occasional twinge and it drives me mad: is this a good thing or bad thing? 
I am also trying to guess if AF was coming. Finally I must have fallen asleep and could feel myself being in pain, like cramps and I was even trying to find paracetomol. I woke up in panic but luckily it was just a dream and I actually was not in pain at all. 
Another day to go by!


----------



## jennifer86

Congrats, Lea, that's great news!

AFM, I've also got a BFP this morning! Really don't believe it yet, though, I don't even feel pregnant. I might get a digital test to double check and make sure I'm not just imagining it (although DP also said there were two lines!) It will definitely take a few days to sink in. Not really sure what to do with myself today, as I've taken the morning off work thinking I'd be really sad (with a BFN) but obviously I'm not...


----------



## Kari26

Hi ladies I'd really like to join this group 😊 I've just had my first icsi treatment & had egg retrieval last Wednesday 25/06 & a 3 day embryo transfer on Saturday with 2 being put back in, I test on 10th July 😬 I'm now day 4 into the 2 week wait & it's hard going 😞 I have really sore boobs & the odd crampy tummy but not sure if it's all in my head 😕 

Congratulations to all who have had their positive results 😘

Good luck to all who are like myself & still waiting to test 😘


----------



## VeraNika

*Jennifer*, big congratulations to you! I guess you can do some more tests. But I think if there is a second line, that's deffo. It might get darker tomorrow. Xx

*Kari,* welcome. It is very difficult to distinguish between the good symptoms and the treatment doing its work. It drives me mad too. Did you take time off after ET?


----------



## Kari26

Hi thank you  I start back work tomorrow been off all of last week & the start of this week, I'm a hairdresser so I'm on my feet constantly although when I go back tomorrow I'm just taking it easy! It's difficult because I don't snow what to expect or feel & my mind is doing overtime 24/7


----------



## beckyginge

Hi all, 

I had one top grade blastocyst put back in on Monday (30th), so my test date is Wednesday 9th. I'm currently on the progesterone pessaries (lovely!!) so I'm getting signs that my period could arrive any second. I'm also not getting any signs that I could be pregnant, which is scaring the hell out of me and I'm convinced I'm going to get a BFN next Wednesday. Out of all the IVF treatment this waiting for signs/symptoms of pregnancy is the hardest!!!!

Congratulations to everyone who got the BFP.

To everyone that's still waiting, sending you all lots of luck and love. 

Xx


----------



## cheeps

Congrats to everyone getting the BFP's. 

Thank you to everyone for your well wishes. Going away for a few days to get away from it all.

Hope everyone else is doing well and your OTD comes round quickly.


----------



## Kari26

Beckyginge I'm on the progesterone pessaries aswell for me they are the worst bit 😕 I've coped with everything but putting them in is soul destroying I'm panicking I'm not putting them in far enough & dread everytime I need to do it 😞


----------



## Chicken83

Fantastic news Lea & Jennifer! Congratulations! What a great start to the day. Yey for bfp's! 

Great to hear from you cheeps! Getting away is a good idea! Thats my back up plan! 

Welcome to all the new ladies. Kari, beckyginge, hayleybell, myreil, lillylobster & PKW. Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope you find this page helpful. 

Jojonz - will be thinking of you as we'll all be asleep whilst your testing. Good luck hun x


----------



## Hopeful114

Hi veranika,

The stabbing pain has eased (only happened once yest) however stomach is still very swollen and a little uncomfortable so I rang the clinic and they said to me to just keep an eye that the swelling doesn't increase so I will just see how everything goes...

Welcome to all the newbies, this is a really great place to gain advice and support from others going through fertility treatment and it has been so helpful for me and made me feel less isolated!

Spreading loads of baby dust to everyone x


----------



## Hayleybell12

Lovely to come back from Egg collection to these BFP's 

Had 16 collected today & ICSI going ahead this afternoon. Feeling slightly drunk from the sedation but got 2 days off to recover 
Telephone call tomorrow morning to let us know how they are doing.....


----------



## Winnie29

Sharry please could I be added to the front page my OTD is the 9th July

Great news lea & Jennifer and congratulations to anyone else I've missed! 

Welcome to all the newbies can't remember you all! 

I'm really feeling like AF is going to arrive soon back & stomach hurt today I felt very slightly sick this morning! 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## 97762

So happy for you both Lea and Jennifer! Its great to hear some positive news you must be feeling over the moon.

16 eggs is a fantastic number Hayley, I'm sure you will get great news tomorrow - and the waiting begins!

I still have a swollen stomach but not too much else to speak of.  I called the clinic for reassurance about my stomach and the Sister did not want to give too much away but indicated that this is a good symptom to be having.  Spoke to other half about testing early but he is encouraging me to waiting until Friday.  Waited this long whats another day going to hurt - so frustrating.  

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Baby18

Congrats to all that got a BFP

I only had my transfer yesterday so I have a long way to go in this TWW,

Good luck to all x


----------



## cherries

It's my OTD tomorrow and I am scared!!

I feel like AF is on it's way and I've POAS every day this week which resulted in a BFN. I know the hCG might not be high enough but the POASs am using are supposed to detect as low as 10iu! I'm also getting a bit of brown discharge now and then (sorry for TMI) :-(


----------



## Baby18

Try & stay positive cherries!! 

Thinking of you  Xx


----------



## 97762

I agree with Baby18 - try and stay positive cherries x


----------



## Winnie29

Cherries sorry you keep getting BFN can I ask what tests you are using? When is your OTD again? It's so hard this really is!


----------



## Kari26

Thanks everyone for the welcome 😊

Cherries sorry to hear you keep getting bfn 😞 tomorrow's a new day & fingers crossed its a bfp  😊 

This journey really is an emotional rollercoaster my emotions are up & down 1 day I'm full of positivety the next its negativity I just can't wait to a week tomorrow so I can test 

Good luck to everyone & sending lots of hugs 😘


----------



## cherries

Thanks Ladies,

*Winne* I am using the cheap ones from amazon (£6 for a pack of 30 or something like that). They are supposed to detect as low as 10iu. They do work because I used one when I had to check the hCG trigger had worked. The hopsital gave me one of theirs but I wasn't very familiar with it and it took me a few mins to realise I needed to take the cap off and put it over the bit I peed on , and then behind that cap was the window to show the control and test lines. Anyway, it was a bit faint, so I checked with one of those cheap ones as well, and saw the same thing. So at least I know they work :-/

*Kari* it really is a rollercoaster. During the treatment 2 weeks, I just took one day at a time, but the 2ww has been really hard. And at the weekend (9 and 10dp transfer), I was so emotional and wanting to cry all the time, it was hard to control. And today, I just thought "well whatever the result, I just want to know now so that am not stuck in limbo any more" but I know I'll be devastated if I get a BFN.

This is our first IVF cycle and I can't imagine what it must be like to go through this more than once like so many of your ladies have. We're NHS as well, so to think about doing it again and paying private..... well, I'm not sure I have the strength or can find the money to do it......... I know am thinking too far ahead and I'll shut up now and just keep on


----------



## Winnie29

Cherries I was just asking as I'm not sure what to test with, if I start testing early don't really want to waste clear blues all the time as they are so expensive.  

Kari I know what you mean about the 2ww being a emotional roller coaster yesterday I was really positive and today I've been crying shouting and really feel like it hasn't worked.  I'm only 8dpt today but got cramps today!


----------



## cherries

Winne, I felt like that over the weekend too. I was really down and when my sis asked why I was feeling so down, I said I just feel like it hasn't worked. I've no idea where the feeling came from, bloody hormones!!


----------



## melbg

Hi ladies,
For those asking about good, early tests I can sweat by superdrugs own brand, they are sensitive to 10miu and first response early result (frer) are also good at 12miu but more expensive.

I used those in March/April before my m/c and have a huge stash of superdrug tests awaiting use! Lol 

As for the pessaries, as long as they are in they are fine! If you're worried, you could try popping them up back? I've switched to the back this time and it's so much less messy and only 5 mins or so laid down. Sorry if that's tmi for anyone!! 

Hope all are doing ok. Good luck tomorrow cherries, got my fx!
xx


----------



## Sammy77

Hey ladies,

First of all apologies for lack of personals, just had a quick read through and can only remember a few key things from you all! Will try harder..

As for me, I'm in the   gang!! I had my blood test and those 4 hours waiting for them to call me was just agonising.  I ended up taking the call as I'd just come out of the toilet in pret a manger and just burst into tears and started shaking.  They said my levels were good at 138.  So happy, but still taking it 1 day at a time!

Will read through properly and see what everyone else is up to. Xxx


----------



## Kari26

I had my 3 day transfer on Saturday & I think today is day 4 I'm not sure if transfer day is day 1 or if you start day 1 the next day (sorry if that's mumble jumble) I've had the odd tummy cramp & sore boobs but nothing else really I'm a bit more tired than usual but I suffer really bad hayfever so not sure if it's down to that! 

I'm a nightmare for google & search it for every little answer which I know isn't a good thing 😕 this is my first cycle of icsi & to be honest it wasn't as bad as I expected it's the progesterone pessaries I hate inserting 😞 

Congratulations Shania77 on your positive result 😀


----------



## Winnie29

Shania77 that's brilliant news really pleased for you! Glad there are so many BFP on this thread it gives me hope!


----------



## Sammy77

Thank you, my one little embryo was obviously a fighter.l xx


----------



## cherries

Congratulations Shania


----------



## Sammy77

Thanks cherries - good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## francesmac

Evening ladies, firstly congratulations Shania 77! Another bfp! What a day it has been. Those numbers are great also. 
Lea and Jennifer,  did you guys  have a blood test today too? Do you know your initial hcg numbers? I want to get an idea of what they can be. 

Kari26, yup, day 1 is the day after et. I know what you mean about the pessaries, not the most pleasant think to have to do, but it beats injections! Hope you manage to stay away from doctor Google,  although I think we are mostly all guilty of that affliction!

I've also heard that the superdrug hpts are pretty good to use. But please ladies take care when using the clear blue if testing early. The digital ones are only sensitive from 25iu and the digital with conception indicator from 50iu. Making them really only useful in most cases from the day of missed period, or in our case otd. Best of luck though!

Cherries, as they say, it ain't over till otd or till af starts singing so you're not out yet. Really hole it is just a late sticker. Alot can happen in 24 hours in this game 

welcome to the 2ww baby18.....it's a fecking nightmare! Lol

Hayle great news on your ec. Sending lots of good wishes that lots fertilise and you get some healthy one for transfer and maybe even a few snow babies!

Sending lots of pma to the rest of you ladies, hang on in there. I know the wait is tough but we'll get each other through, and oh look, another day nearly done!

afm, otd in the morning. I'm expecting a positive because of the hpt over last 3 days but just worried about the numbers. The worry never stops! Ive been doing light housework the last few days but what usually takes me a day, now is taking forever! I do a job and then I have to sit down as I'm so tired and sometimes dizzy. Also been suffering cramps in my legs and toes today. I could swear I read somewhere on here that that can be a symptom? Anyone else came across it?

Best of luck to all my fellow otd buddies testing tomorrow.  Are you having hpt or blood test? Hope we can maintain the success  from today!


----------



## Sammy77

Francesmac, thank you.. Good luck for tomorrow.. This sure has been a good day for a few of us. Xx


----------



## PKW

Wow! Congrats ladies on your BFPs and good luck to those about to test.

It's such a funny time - I am analysing every twinge and trying so hard to stay relaxed at work which is hard going! Just trying to imagine that it's all going well! 

Love to you all xxx X xxx


----------



## jennifer86

Congrats Shania, that's wonderful news! Do you have a date for your pregnancy scan?

I ended up getting a clearblue digital this lunchtime and that came up with a clear Pregnant 2-3 weeks result, so can stop thinking I might have imagined the second line 

Frances, they don't seem to do blood tests at my clinic - Not sure if it's because it's IUI rather than IVF, or if there's another reason. Just phoned this morning with my BFP and they have booked a scan for just under 3 weeks' time.

All the best to those testing tomorrow!!


----------



## Sammy77

Thanks Jennifer,  my scan is on 22nd July.  Congrats to you too, it's been a wonderful day for us girls on this thread! When's your scan?  candy has definitely been our lucky charm. Xx


----------



## Kari26

Congratulations on your positive result jennifer86 have you tested early & if so how many days? I was speaking to my husband earlier about testing before my date & he's not keen but I don't think I can wait til nectbthursday but don't want to be disappointed either 😕


----------



## Nikki429

Sharry, could you please add me to the front - ICSI OTD 8th July. Thanks. 

Congrats to everyone. It really has been a busy and successful for day for everyone!

One more day down. Tuesday still seems so far away. I am tempted to test on Sunday (not at work, allows us time to digest whatever the news is together,etc) but dh wants to wait until when we've been told to do it. Decisions!

Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days!


----------



## Chicken83

Yey another BFP! Congratulations sharna! Awesome news!  

Good luck for the morning cherries. Hoping for a BFP for you x 

Welcome to the page baby18

Afm - no change really. Cramps have eased but have gained lower back pain! I have up'd my water intake so wonder whether that's helped with the cramps.
A lot of ladies are experiencing high emotions, I must have a tin heart as my emotions are quite stable. I think the last time I cried was the day after EC! Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Sammy77

Thanks chicken.. I cry all the time lately! Xx


----------



## Chicken83

I'm not surprised sharna with the roller coaster ride you & your DH have been on since 2005! I bet your tears could fill a lake! At least these tears are for joy rather then sadness xx


----------



## 97762

Fantastic news Shania! All the positive results have been an inspiration during this long wait.  

Good luck for all testing tomorrow xx

Is anyone else testing on Friday this week?


----------



## francesmac

Morning ladies, just going to clinic soon for blood tests. I'm really upset though. I took another test this morning and the line is a lot lighter than yesterday and the day before. I'm thinking it's anoth chem preg. I'm just dreading another week of waiting, hoping, blood tests and what ifs. This is so unfair

Good luck to the others


----------



## *laura*

Good morning all 

I have a BFP this morning but I have been spotting the last few days, praying this isn't another chem pg  

Francesmac good luck for your blood test, when we started tx I never expected to have to cope with a chem pg it's so cruel


----------



## Kari26

Good morning everyone 😊

Good luck today francesmac I'm sure everything will be fine 

Congratulations Laura on your bfp 😊

I'm back to work today after ec & et I'm not looking forward to it at all had a really restless night was very warm & irritable 😞

Good luck to everyone else testing today 🙏


----------



## cherries

Morning all

Unfortunately it hasn't worked for us as I'm bleeding more now and today's OTD result is BFN. To say that DH and me are gutted is an understatement :-(

I don't even think I can face work but will try to go in as it might be a good distraction. I'm going to ring the hospital first though for a chat.

Good luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## jennifer86

Sorry to hear that, Cherries, that's awful. Please try to give yourself time to grieve and take time off work if you need it, you need to concentrate on yourself right now. All the best.

Congrats, *laura*, I know it's difficult not to worry about a chemical pregnancy and I'm in the same boat with not wanting to get my hopes up too much incase it all comes crashing down in a few days. But lots of women do have bleeding (especially if it's just spotting) in the early part of pregnancy, and these develop into healthy babies. So only time will tell. 

Frances, good luck for your blood tests today, it's so hard when we try to second guess what will happen so I know it's easier said that done but try to relax, you'll have the answers soon enough. 

 for both of you.  

Kari, I waited until OTD to test and am glad I did, my main reason for doing so was that I had the morning off work so could take some time to get my head around the result, but the other benefit from it was being able to trust the result either way (even though I didn't and got 3 different brands of tests to triple check!). I know some people want to test early but I just felt that I wouldn't actually gain anything by it, as I was already following pregnancy diet etc and didn't want to be more confused by unclear results.

Shania, my scan's on 22nd as well! Candy has definitely been a lucky charm on the Rose Quartz thread, and hopefully (fingers crossed!) we can be for others as well!


----------



## Winnie29

Cherries I'm so sorry had been thinking of you!, have a chat at the hospital sorry I can't remember if this was your first attempt? I'm convinced my AF is going to start any time and I've been upset this morning!


----------



## 97762

I am so sorry Cherries.  Having been through this process a few times now I know something of how you must be feeling.  You must take time for yourselves x

Fantastic news Laura!

Good luck Francesmac - fingers crossed 

x


----------



## beckyginge

I am so sorry to hear your sad news Cherries, you and DH must be gutted. Stick together and support each other and in time you will reach a decision about whatever the future holds.

Good luck to everyone testing today, lets hope the BFP's keep coming as they are helping me stay positive till the 9th!!

Xx


----------



## Hayleybell12

Morning all,

Cherries I'm sorry to hear this xx thinking of you.

Congratulations on all the BFP's!!

Good luck to all that are testing in the next day or so xx

Had a call from the clinic this morning to tell me out of 16 eggs collected 12 were mature enough for ICSI and 10 have fertilised over night  

Really pleased with this result! Last time we only had 2 and had a day 2 transfer. Fingers crossed for a day 5 transfer this time around  

Next call tomorrow to let me know how the 10 are doing!!


----------



## Jojonz

Hi all

Cherries, so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you at this tough time and sending huge hugs. 

Shania and Jennifer - awesome! woop woop. 

Great to hear how everyone else is doing through the ups and downs. 

AFM, I had another terrible sleep and my worst morning yet, I had my blood test on the way to work and had to wait 5 hours... man that was the toughest time yet. The clinic called and I was on the phone with a client so had to call them back, but I got a BFP!!! So excited, I just couldn't believe it... sounds similar to your day Shania!
My hcg was over 500 so hope it keeps going up. 

Super stoked, had to work the rest of the afternoon and I just wanted to come home, but all good. Doesn't seem real.

So - sending lots of love to those of you testing in the coming days and thanks for all your support.


----------



## Baby18

Hi all

Cherries I'm so sorry for your news, it's a difficult time I'm sure, in my experience it's very hard to bounce back after a loss

But I'm sure you can, i think any couple who is going through this process is already stronger than you realise, give yourself a bit of time then reassess what you both want to do going forward.

My thoughts are with you xx 

Good luck to everyone who is testing this week

Xx


----------



## Jayne123

Hello All,  

Cherries so sorry to hear about your BFN  . 

I'm going mad during these 2 weeks. My OTD is on 7th and I'm convinced its a BFN. I had lots of symptoms during the first week but they have all subsided.

I'm really trying to stay positive but it's very hard.


----------



## Minnieminty

Hello all,

I am new to the site and find it so very useful!!! Reading posts whenever I get a chance to.

We had FET, hatching 5 day blastocyst put in on Monday 30th June and are due to have blood test on 15th July. Do I count Day 1 as Monday 30th June when we actually had FET? or would it be from 01st July? 

I move house on 10th July and am hoping I get a answer - positive on the morning of the 10th July? That would be day 10 or 11?

Thank you for all your help and good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Chicken83

Oh cherries what awful news. I'm so sorry to hear this. Be strong. Thoughts are with you.  

Congratulations jojonz & Laura x Yey! Awesome news! 

Is anyone else testing today?? Good luck to francesmac lets   for that BFP x

Hayleybell - that's a brilliant result. Good luck for the ET x

Hi Jayne I also test on the 7th! Welcome to the page 

Also welcome minniinty sorry I can't help answer your question as I am on my first attempt with ivf. I'm certain someone will help you though x


----------



## francesmac

Thanks so much ladies for the much needed support. Should find out for sure in 2 hours or so.

thats fantastic news jojonz and Laura,  and wow jojo, those numbers are great!

welcome minnieminty, day 1 past transfer is the day after et. If you are going to test early its recommended to not start before 9 days past 5 day transfer ( usually seen written as 9dp5dt) all these abbreviations are alot to take in but you'll get there. Good luck with the move!


----------



## VeraNika

Good morning ladies,

I am still "in waiting" and had another restless night. At the moment I am feeling very light cramps, which come and go. Not sure what to make of it but I am trying to prepare myself for the worst.

*Cherries*, sad news! What a disappointment. Hold on to each other.

*Hayleybell*, that's an impressive amount of eggies. Hopefully, you'll get very good news tomorrow.

How are you *Winnie*?

*Shania, Jojonz, Laura* so happy for you. I know even if you get BFP, you never stop worrying until you give birth to a healthy baby. But you are one step closer to this!

*Baby*, I know how you are feeling.

*Minnieminty*, a warm welcome to you. I think you count D1 the next day after ET. Please take it easy during the house move.

*Francesmac*, fingers crossed for you!

All the best to everyone else who I forgot to mention xx


----------



## Winnie29

Hi veraNika
Sorry you are feeling caroms when are you due to test? Have you tested early?

Thanks for asking how I am.  I'm not good really been crying most of the morning I'm 99.9% AF is on way I started feeling like this last time on day 10, today is day 9! It just seem so unfair! We move house tomorrow as well I feel a complete mess now and have been looking on the internet lots at immune testing & sperm DNA testing as I think we need to look into these before we do our last NHS go.


----------



## VeraNika

Oh, *Whinnie*, I know, not a very nice feeling. It is still very early though. Did AF came earlier last time? I think you should definitely look into the immune issues and do more tests. I know how reluctant they are to do them on NHS. But I can't see the point of going though it time after time like blind kittens if there are some other issues.

My OTD is tomorrow and I managed (with enormous effort!) not to test earlier. I had no symptoms / pains as such only an occasional twinge during the whole 2ww but got these small cramps in the morning, which are still there. So, I am not very optimistic. Anyhow, I want to know now one way or another, otherwise I'll go completely gaga (not far from that already).


----------



## worzelbug

Hello,

I am 6dp2dt (2cell).  After a shakey start to transfer(terrible rows with DH and severe pains that landed me in hospital)everything seemed to calm down.  The past few days I have been really calm if not very cheery.  Going on 30 minute walks - which I have always been afraid of before. Keeping myself entertained with some box sets.  Usually I am so nervous I have my DH by my side throughout but for some reason I have been fine having him at work.

Anyway, last night I was watching something that was fairly funny but not laugh out loud, but I ended up in fits of laughter, crying with laughter uncontrollably, no matter how hard I tried to stop it, I coudnt but then the laughing turned in to sobbing, also uncontrollably and then back to laughing, ending in sobbing until I was exhausted.  My DH was a little freaked out, just staring at me like I was a crazed woman.  I was freaking myself out too.  We put it down to some desperate need to get emotions out- perhaps all the hormones? 

When I went to the loo before bed, I noticed a teeny teeny dot of bright red blood on the tissue.  It was not discharge, just 1 pin head of a spot.  I wiped again and it happened again but then nothing, it really was almost invisible, I was so unsure that I actually asked my DH to check it incase I was imagining it but we both agreed there was something there.  I went to bed with period like pains but my heart feeling numb.  When I woke this morning at 5(whats with the inability to lie in when on 2ww!!) was afraid to go to the loo incase I saw something again.  I did eventually go and there was some cream cm, no sign of brown or red blood.  Today I am feeling waves of AF and then nothing, any tenderness in my (.)(.) has gone and I am struggling to keep upbeat.  Everytime I think about what is happening my heart burns and I feel sad.  I simply dont know how to come to terms with another BFN.  Its been a long 5 year journey and I simply cant come to terms with the thought of not having a child in my life.  I know I have another week to go so getting upset at this point is well pointless, but I cant help it.  Anyone else having the wobbles?  Be nice to hear positive stories or perhaps help keep each others morale up.  Unlike most people on here who want to test early, I actually never want to test, it terrifies me.  Stupid I know.

Anyway thought I would share my wobble and odd experience in case anyone is in the same boat or has any thoughts on the weird blood thing.

Good luck from a sobbing Worzelbug


----------



## Hopeful114

Congrats on all the bfp's!! 💗

Cherries I am so sorry to hear ur news (((hugs)))

I am really worried and stressed this morn as I feel I am having period like symptoms... I went to the toilet and had quite a bit of discharge which as I have heard others describe like cottage cheese (sorry for tmi) which I think may be due to the cronine gel however there was a little pink in this... What do u ladies think?? 

My boobs are not as sore as the start of te week but having little twinges in my stomach

So worried 😢😢😢


----------



## francesmac

So very disheartened ladies. My blood test came back positive but hcg was on the low side of 57.5. But they also said my progesterone levels are low so I'm not out of the woods yet and have to go back on Monday. I feel awful that it might be happening again. 
I think I need a lie down. Chat later


----------



## Zemirah

Being a POAS addict, I tested yesterday evening at 4dp5dt, and got a very faint positive...which is there even this morning, so I guess its a BFP!
 

Babydust to everyone.


----------



## VeraNika

Hi *Hopeful*, I am having white discharge almost all the time due to Cyclogest which I use twice a day. Could it be from the gel you are using? I would call the clinic to ask in any case. Not sure I was much of a help with this one.

*Francesmac*, sorry to hear that. The only thing is to hope. I know it will be an agony for you until Monday. 

*Zemirah*, that's awsome. I did not know it will even show that early. But a line is a line. Congrats!


----------



## Zemirah

VeraNiko, thank you! The last time I had a positive so early I was expecting twins. This time we transferred three... Waiting for scan to see how many implanted.


----------



## Hopeful114

Thanks veranika, I thought the same but panicked as I seem a faint bit of pink... :/  Such a worrying and stressful time waiting to otd. When is ur otd? I've lost track of everyone's dates... Sorry

Congrats zemeriah when is ur official otd?

I would love to test early but holding out... Sunday isn't too far away now


----------



## Zemirah

OTD is 10th, next week Thursday. But clearly I am not on the list of most patient people on earth.


----------



## Hopeful114

Fair play to you... I don't have the guts lol! How many did they transfer for you and what day were they?


----------



## Zemirah

I transferred three 5 day blastocycts. I am praying for a singleton or twins, knowing very well they could all implant, as they were all grade AA, and two were already hatching.


----------



## VeraNika

*Zemirah*, yes it makes sense! The more babies there are, the higher hormone level there will be and the earlier you will be able to detect it. I guess now you are guessing how many there are!

Yes, *Hopeful*, I just want to know one way or another. This uncertainty is the worst. I would not mind the doctor telling a day after transfer if it worked or not. I am testing tomorrow, so not long to go.


----------



## Hopeful114

It won't be long now then veranika... I have everything crossed for you!

That's brilliant zemeriah, my clinic only allows one transfer. Mine was a day 5 but they didn't tell me what grade it was which is a bummer... I didn't even know to ask either x


----------



## hyoshin

Hello everyone
I wondering if I can join the group as I had EC on the 23 June and ET on the 25th, so I'm half way through my 2ww.
My OTD is on the 10th July, I think its the same as a few others in the group.
Hope to chat soon


----------



## Tiggyxx

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all? I know I'm a bit late but just wondered if you'd mind me joining you please? This is our first ivf, we had 12 eggs collected on the 20th, 4 were immature, 4 didn't fertilise properly and 4 were our little fighters  all 4 survived to day 3 and we had a 3-day transfer of a 10-cell grade 2 1 embie, and we got one frostie on day 5  our test date is Monday and I'm so nervous!

Huge congratulations to those with BFPs that's so wonderful and really inspiring  I'm so sorry to hear of those who sadly got bfn's, sending big hugs  x

Hi Hopeful, I'm on the Crinone too, how many days past transfer are you now? Hope you're doing really well and feeling ok x I just wanted to let you know that I had a bit of peachy colour in my crinone last night and this morning which scared me so much, but I looked on google and lots of women say it can be the crinone irritating the cervix which discolours the residue and I pray this is the case for me and you! Please keep us updated x big hugs x


----------



## PKW

Hey girls,

I'm on the pessaries...bit of a nightmare really! 

I am a week from testing now and starting to feel the pain. I'm reading into every twinge and worrying it's a bad sign. This next week will be slow going I think! 

How is everyone? 

Hugs xxx X xxx


----------



## Hopeful114

Hey tiggy that's great to hear... Thank u so much for that you have really put my mind at ease... I am testing on Sunday so we are so close together 😁 

I had a stabbing pain for a few days and severe swelling in my tummy but it has calmed down today... How have you been keeping?


----------



## Tiggyxx

Hi PKW, ah I'm just the same it's so hard not to think about every little twinge and cramp isn't it! Praying it will be a lovely bfp for you next week  x

Aw I'm so glad Hopeful, it really helped me to hear that other ladies had experienced it too and it is hopefully normal, it's all so scary isn't it! Especially as it's around the time I'd naturally have AF, is that the same for you hun? Aw that's amazing that you're testing on Sunday we're so close! I hope so much you'll see two beautiful lines  the stabbing pain sounds really promising and a swollen tummy too, my sister in law had ivf and is 8months pregnant now and she had such a swollen tum as the implantation caused a bit of mild ohss they told her, crossing all my fingers and toes it's the same for you! I'm ok thanks so much just really nervous, my boobies are big but that's been since I started crinone, and I keep having some cramps which keep worrying me! Also (I'm so sorry way tmi...) but I'm very damp down below with clear liquid which is odd but hoping its not a bad sign xx I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Hopeful114

Hi tiggy, that's great about your sis in law. It must be great for you to be able to talk to someone that has went through the process already, unfortunately I have no one but you guys!!

Would you mind if I asked if your sis in law got pregnant the first time?

I'm sure a clear discharge is just as good as any other so fingers crossed for you too. Have u had any other symptoms? It's so hard not to symptom watch... Sometimes I think it's in my head lol

I had a terrible dream last night that I took my period so have been on edge all day just pray it doesn't come true!


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hi Everyone,

Is it ok if I gatecrash please?

I had my 1 little embryo put back today and will take a test on July 16th.  Anyone testing in the same day?

This is my fisrt IVF attempt.  I had 19 eggs collected, 13 fertilised and today had 7 had made it 5 day blastocysts.  1 transferred back and the other 6 frozen. The other 6 are still going so will see how they are tomorrow.  We've been very lucky.


Wishing everyone the best of luck on this roller-coaster!! x


----------



## Tiggyxx

Aw we really feel so lucky to have our sis and brother in law to talk to, it's all so scary and unknown isn't it, so glad we can all be here for each other and if ever there's anything you'd like me to check with my sis-in law she'd always be so happy to answer  aw no they had a failed first cycle unfortunately but fell pregnant on their second which was such brilliant news  I'm so hopeful for you, just like your lovely name! x Thank you so much for your reassurance about the discharge, its all so scary isn't it! You're so right, I feel like it's in my head too sometimes as I feel like I'm so aware of every little thing!

Aw I'm so sorry to hear about your horrible dream, I wonder if that's because it's in your mind so much, as I've had weird dreams of negative tests and it's almost like our fears come out when we're asleep isn't it! So horrible  I'm hoping and praying and crossing everything possible for a beautiful bfp for you on Sunday! Big hugs xx

Ah that's amazing nurse Kelly! Congratulations on your brilliant amount of embryos and frozen embies, that's so lovely xx wishing you every happiness and so much luck! x


----------



## Zemirah

Hopefull114, my clinic transfers three as a matter of procedure, and freezes the balance in batches of three, unless they're one or two. 
VeraNika, I am so crossing my fingers on that one! Most patients end up with a singleton, but there's record of qudraplets, at least four sets, and this clinic is about seven years old. 

Good luck all!


----------



## Kari26

Hi everyone just had a quick read through all of the days events & just want to say congratulations on the bfp 😊 

Today was my first day back at work since ec & et to say I'm shattered is an understatement also been a bit crampy aswell 😕 I'm halfway through my 2 ww & it's getting harder as the days go on 😞

Hope everyone is well & trying to keep positive 😊

Sorry to hear some had not so good news today 😞 big hugs


----------



## Chicken83

Ladies please help. I started bleeding today and it's not a light bleed so I really think this hasn't worked. I've had no new symptoms. I called my clinic who said to still test on Monday but I really don't think it's worth it. 
Can't believe it


----------



## Kari26

So sorry to hear this chicken83 I would defo still test on Monday as loads of people have a bleed early on in pregnancy & all is still ok, I know it's easier said than done but try stay strong as you never know your bfp could still be their 🙏 big hugs


----------



## Chicken83

Thanks kari. It's a total shock! I've had to go back to work today as well which is a 10hour shift on your feet which is never comfortable when AF does arrive each month but after all this. 
Clinic said if it's a heavy bleed it's likely to be game over. 

Gutted


----------



## PKW

Oh no Chicken. Do as your clinic say - there are stories of BFPs after a bleed and some ladies bleed all the way through. 

Hoping everything is ok for you xxx X xxx


----------



## Kari26

I would defo still test on Monday heavy bleed or not


----------



## Jayne123

Chicken im so sorry, but it may not be over yet. Still test on Monday, on my failed cycle AF was very heavy straight away so there may be some hope if yours is light. 

Thinking of you, take care xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 97762

Really sorry to hear your news Chicken.  Try and take it easy tonight but please keep your hopes up and follow the advise of your clinic x

Ladies with positive results, has anyone had sever cramps lasting about 5 mins day before testing and still get a positive result?  Living in hope still.  This symptom watch is getting so difficult.


----------



## Jayne123

Hi 

I'm feeling miles better than I was earlier today following my acupuncture this evening. It's my first time and I was told that it helps fertility treatment. I was feeling really restless and  down in the dumps but the acupuncture and visualisation techniques worked wonders.

I'm not usually one for these things, but I can really recommend acupuncture. Lets just hope it gets me a BPF 

Goodnight all

Xx


----------



## Chicken83

Thank you ladies your words have been kind, thoughtful & encouraging but you kinda know when it fails don't you? 
I will still test on Monday but I'm 100% sure the little emby has gone. 
Never thought I would be so emotional. I swear someone out there has cursed me or I've done something in a previous life. 

Good luck to those testing in the morning. Xx

Sorry for no personals tonight. Head is not with it. I'll try & catch you tomorrow


----------



## Jojonz

Hi all

*Chicken *So sorry to hear this news that is really tough. I hope work was OK, hard going back and pretending everything is normal when it's not. Thinking of you x

*J and J* I never had that cramping, but then I never had any symptoms at all which drove me crazy... so I really think that any symptom at all can lead to a BFP. Fingers crossed for you today

*Jayne *I absolutely loved acupuncture. I had never had it before but had a couple of sessions prior to my cycle starting, and some right around ET day and it was awesome so glad you're feeling more relaxed today!


----------



## 97762

Hi Jojonz Thanks for your thoughts on symptoms.  I can say that I was up at 5am to take my test and there was a very faint line for positive result!  I cant believe it.  My other half agreed that it was a positive result.  At 5am and wishing so hard for so long you think your mind is playing tricks on you.  I hope now a blood test will confirm this.  Will call the clinic today.

Good luck VeraNika and anyone else testing today and over the weekend.  Thinking of you all x


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi ladies
Can I join? I had 4 5 day  embryos transferred on 28th June so I'm now 6 days past transfer, my OTD  is 10th July. No symptoms only feel like my period is coming sometimes. Good luck to everyone  . J and J a line is a line so congrats  
Mrs c xxx


----------



## VeraNika

Good morning, ladies!

It's BFP for me - could not believe my eyes!!


----------



## Jojonz

woop woop VeraNika congrats!!!


----------



## Tiggyxx

Wooooooop massive congratulations to those with BFPs   that's such wonderful news! So over the moon for you xx

So sorry it wasn't positive news for you chicken  really thinking of you xx

Welcome Mrs C  I love the names of your embryos! So cute! Wishing you loads of babydust x


----------



## Jayne123

Congratulations Vera Nika


----------



## Kari26

Morning ladies

Welcome mrs c & congratulations on all the bfp 😊

I'm now on day 6 & still not really had much symptoms apart from sore boobs & a bit crampy although feel very tired

Good luck to everyone else testing today 🙏


----------



## VeraNika

Thank you very much, girls. It does not feel real at all. Got a clinic appointment on 25 July. Until then I am just praying. I still have slight cramping. Hoping it will go away in a couple of days. 
I am sending baby dust to all of you xx


----------



## jennifer86

Sorry to hear your news, Chicken, I guess all you can do is wait and see how the bleeding develops, but do be good to yourself and give yourself time to come to terms with things if you need it.

Congrats Veranika!! On to the next long wait...  My scan's on 22nd, so still a while to go...

Hope your blood test result goes well, J and J. As Mrsctobe says, a line is a line, so it's looking hopeful 

Hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## Zemirah

VeraNika, Congratulations to you and all the other BFPs!! fantastic news!!

My beta has been brought forward from Thursday to Monday. This is because the clinic is four hours away in the city, and I will be in the city for something else on Monday, and don't  want to have to go back again on Thursday. Doc said its ok.

For the ladies still waiting to test, I wish you all babydust!!
To those with BFNs, you are in my prayers.


----------



## worzelbug

Hello,

Please can someone help?

I am 7dp2dt transfer (2cell AGAIN - this time with IMSI).  2 nights ago I wiped and saw a pinhead of red blood, really not noticeable, so much so I actually had DH look at it.  There was no discharge just a smudge on the tissue that could have been missed easily.  That night I had hysterical laughing and crying too.  I have only had creamy or clear discharge on this cycle.  I am taking 25mg prednisolone, 50mg thyroxine, asprin, 0.4ml clexane, 100mg gestone, estraderm patches...So I am not really paying too much attention to symptoms as such(who am I kidding), or atleast not pinning them to a BFP because with all that its anyones guess whats what. but...usually I am terribly constipated and I have done a lot to prevent this but I could feel a slight build up however last night and today I have fast moving bowels, further to this all the side effects I get from progesterone have gone, the tenderness in my breasts has gone and now they just feel well saggy and awful and suddenly the nips are paler than pale.  My body does not retain progesterone well and I am feeling extremely saddened.  I keep getting waves of period pains but I knoe the gestone is keeping it at bay.  Has anyone else experienced or know anyone who has experienced losing all the side effects of the drugs and gone on to BFP?  I could really do with a bit of PMA.  I am so numb I cant actually cry and DH keeps calling to check on me and I cant face him.  The pressure is really getting to me.  

On a wonderful note I saw some BFPs on here..Congratulations!!  

xxx


----------



## Hayleybell12

Congratulations BFP's  

Clinic called this morning.....all 10 eggs are still growing strong since EC on Wednesday!!


----------



## Nikki429

Congrats on the positives!  

My OTD is on Tuesday but I've just been to the toilet and I've started spotting (like I normally do right before my af). I know it's not over until it's over but I really don't think it has worked. I'm totally gutted! 
It's our first go and we are really lucky in that we get 3 fresh goes on the nhs but it's just such a tough experience as I know you ladies all know. We had no frozen so it's doing the whole thing over from scratch again.


----------



## MS Apple

A mere 5dp5dt of two blasto's and I tested.

What an idiot!

It came up a BFN and now I am just thinking my sore boobs and tiny weeny mild feeling of bloatedness is down to the progesterone up my you know what twice a day.

If you are having a swither ladies, don't test... It will make you feel way worse if it's a negative and goodness me it's just plain silly. 

Too early? Maybe the BFP that people get on day 9 would have showed at day 5?!

I'm off to find a hammer to hit on my silly head.

Goodness me I am over this.


----------



## worzelbug

Nikki429:
I am sorry to read this. i know how you feel and even if it doesnt mark the end its a shock when spotting starts, but until you know for sure you are still in this- hard to think like that I know(DH keeps saying it to me and driving me mad). I spotted in my previous cycles.  For me it was bad news but...for many people I cycled with it was good news and some actually continued to spot throughout early pregnancy, everyone reacts differently to the drugs,some people get irritations, we all have different progesterone levels, uterine thickness, number of embryos, so dont give up just yet.  I am self funding on this cycle(ridiculously expensive- so devastated with our response), but I have gone all in with everything leaving no stone left unturned.  I spoke about spotting in depth as on my first I had a chemical and it is believed it was due to a drop in progesterone. So we agreed on this cycle if I spotted I would have a progesterone test to make sure I had enough support and add more.  Have you spoken to the consultant and let them know?  Do bare in mind that there are many reasons for spotting.  You know your body better than anyone on here but try and keep your mind from quitting just yet.
If you are not working perhaps go for a walk in this beautiful sunshine and let your surroundings take over your headspace for an hour or so and let yourself breathe a little.  Sending you lots of love and try to stay positive until you know either way.  xxx


----------



## melbg

Definitely too early for a reliable result!

Lots of luck for when you test a sensible number of days after et   
x


----------



## Baby18

Congrats on all the BFP's & my thoughts are with all who gave had BPN's 

I don't test till the 14th after my ET on Tuesday, symptoms so far are fatigue, achy boobs which is probably from the pesseries,

I go back to work on Monday which will hopefully make the time go by quick, ice been here before & having a distraction does help

Baby Dust to you all xx


----------



## akduce83

I've been there many times Hun I tested 9days with 5db and BFP

Use first response as they are more reliable than clearblue 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Abs77

Hi ladies in waiting, I've just joined the club after FET yesterday. Was doing fine til my clinic just called & said my progesterone is too low (I'm already on Crinone supp's & Gestone injections) - really upset me got to go in tomorrow to collect progesterone tablets & recital supp's. Has anyone else had this? Also any tips for gestone injections? Thanks x


----------



## worzelbug

Hi Abs77,

Sorry to hear you are so down.  Are you doing Gestone everyday or every other day?  On my last cycle I did prontogest every other day with crinone and Cyclogest and i spotted because I was too low, I wish they had checked.  this time I am on gestone every day and I have been OK so far, I was tested this time with much better levels.  I had a dot of blood(which I would love to know what it was) but no spotting or pink/brown discharge(so far 7dp2dt - which for me is a milestone, I hope it continues).  The fact that your clinic tested and picked this up is actually great news because it means they can make sure you have enough support in your system and it looks like they are really doing whatever needs to be done to give you the best chance.  Although its not nice plying yourself with drugs is it?!  I know its not what you wanted to hear from them but they are acting fast and appropriately which is  again great news, you are better prepared.  

I find the gestone injections the easiest bit.  I over prepare and put ice on the area for 20 mins before (5 is fine-but I dont want DH stressing that he will hurt me)after I rub it gently for a few mins and then put ice back on for 5mins all advice of my lovely nurse.  this is to stop a little hard build up from the injection.  The other thing my nurse told us to do this time was make sure the needle went all the way in and then withdraw very slightly to make sure there is no blood, if there is take it out and put it in again nearby, better not to hit a little capillary(we were never told to do this with prontogest so I dont know how important it is but I havent bled or had any little lumps this time and I am not achey the next day).  I hope this helps you a little and the injections arent too stressful.

Sending you lots of luck. xxx


----------



## worzelbug

Nikki - oops I meant to say lots of luck--- my DH just pointed out my typo whilst scanning the site.    

Hope you are feeling a little better, how have you been for the rest of the day?  

xxx


----------



## Nikki429

Hi worzelburg,

Thanks so much for all of the advice. I actually feel a little better now. I've thought for a couple of days that it hasn't worked and although I'm holding out a little bit of hope, that element of waiting has gone a bit now. Dh is trying to be positive but I think you just know your own body don't you? I cried more than I even thought it was possible to cry and now I'm chilling with the hubby and going to try and have a relaxed weekend. How are you?

Thanks again for the advice! X


----------



## Kari26

Evening ladies 

How is everyone doing? I'm struggling a bit today was so tempted earlier when in supermarket to buy a pregnancy test managed to stop myself but only just I'm not due to test until Thursday 10th & know I'd be so angry & upset with myself if I tested early & it was negative!

It's such a hard journey to be on & it's constant mind gamesi don't know if I have symtoms or their all in my head 😞 I can't wait for the next 5 days to be over with just to know 1 way or the other 🙏

Hope everyone else is doing well 😊


----------



## angie1

HI peeps. hope u don't mind me joining in. sharry can you add me please: ec 250614, et 270614, test date 110714.
so glad to have found this page, not just me going cuckoo in the 2ww!
kari- well done for not buyng the test, am sure it was very tempting!
nikki- hope ur having a nice chilling time with your mr. is a really hard time and know what you mean abt losing hope.
worzelhurg- I may try that technique with my anti-clotting injections. they really hurt and dread them of an evening!
everyone else- nice to hear some BFPs and to everyone else I would say wait it out...have read that miracles do happen.
had a down day yesterday, was bloated and af type pains then a run in with a horrible racist lady at the gps! really getting ready fpr a BFN but know i'll still be devastated. have booked Friday off in case the worst, if bfn prior will have to do more sickies! 
take care people.xx


----------



## 97762

Wow, there is some really mixed feelings today.  It is so hard to keep positive.  I spoke to my clinic and they have suggested I test again on Sunday before any blood test.  So now my 2WW has just extended by another two days.  I expect I will test again tomorrow just to see if anything is progression but with no bleeding (touch wood) I can only assume things are going in the right direction.  Anyone else had the same experience?  Its all a little frustrating now x

Congrats on everyone else's positive results xx


----------



## Lutik81

Hello ladies

Tested today on 9th day post hatching 5day blast transfer (grade 5B)... Negative. Advised by clinic to test 11dpo (in 2 days).

Is there a still a hope? 
Any success stories?? 
Thanks
Much appreciated.


----------



## Chicken83

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is ok. 

Congratulations veranika That's wonderful news. Yey on your BFP!

Thank you Jennifer. There is literally nothing I can do until Monday. It's def AF but until I test I've been told it's not over til then.

Welcome to all the new ladies. I hope you find this page helpful & reassuring. 

Nikki I know exactly how you feel. It's so hard to be positive. I had a little cry this morning but then once at work it's been put to the back of my mind so haven't really thought about things. If it is still light spotting you can still get a BFP. I've heard you can still get a BFP with AF but I really can't see how. Bring on Monday!! 

Worzelberg although your post was for nikki I could so relate to that so just wanted to thank you for the advice. 

Thank you twiggy & jojonz x

ATF bloated stomach has gone, no more sore boobies and still bleeding. I'm still using Crinone as the clinic didn't tell me stop. Really not positive at all anymore. I can't seem to find the positive side anymore. Just feels like another monthly cycle. I'll update you all on Monday. Take it easy ladies. Catch you all soon. Good luck to all testing over the next 48 hours xx


----------



## suzylee

Didn't want to read and run but I don't want to give you false hope either. 

Sorry about your BFN, there is a small chance you could get a BFP in a couple of days and I know you will be clinging on to that hope. It does happen after all  I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Is this your first IVF? Do you have a back up plan if it is a BFN?


----------



## *laura*

Well today is our otd 11dp5dt and it's a BFP!!!  

The spotting turned bright red yesterday which really worried me but it stopped in the afternoon and the clearblue digital last night said pregnant 2-3 weeks so I'm quite certain its a strong positive now!  I have been spotting days 7-10 after transfer so any ladies going through this please don't worry, it really can still work out. I used my last cyclogest last night and now just got to hope we get over the weekend with no bleeding and I'll do another test on Monday just to be certain.

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days   it is such an agonising time  

Praying for lots more BFPs


----------



## Hayleybell12

Morning girls,

So good to see more BFP's  

For you that are having a hard time and not so great results - my heart goes out to you all. I've had 2 BFN in the past & it's so hard xx

Had a call from the clinic to say that following egg collection on Wednesday we still have 10 that are dividing nicely & of good quality  
Booked for egg transfer Monday....OTD 16th July.
For today at least I an grinning from ear to ear xx

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx I shall be thinking of you all xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hi Sharry, could you please add me. Just want to start by saying Congratulations to all the lucky ladies who got their BFP this cycle   and a big   to those who did not .I   that next time it will be your turn. Sending   to all the ladies in waiting.
I am currently in the dreaded 2WW   I am just starting to remember the anxiety that I had from my last cycle, but this time its different as I had a FET and last time it was a fresh cycle, so I am on different meds and the side effects of the meds are confusing  

I had 1xblast transferred that was originally frozen on day 6 not day 5 as was alittle slow but neverless thawed well and was told it was a good emble. I was not told the grade. The little fighter was transferred on 2/7/14. By the night of the 2/7/14 I felt slight pinching on my lower R side and the same again a couple of times the day after .My boobs were tender and I was bloated But to be honest I'd had tender boobs and a bloated tummy since I started the progesterone days earlier. Yesturday ,so 2dp transfer my boobs were not really tender at all and my tummy was not longer bloated despite the fact that I continue on the progynova and the progesterone suppositories and today the same again and no twinges at all now 3dp transfer . I don't test until next Friday but even at this early stage I am losing hope  . I wonder if any of the ladies who got their BFP this cycle could tell me some of their symptoms or better still lack of...

Thanks


----------



## Jojonz

hello there

Laura - congrats! Bet you're smiling
Hayleybell that all sounds great, so good to heat that positive news isn't it?
Lutik81 sorry you have to wait longer, that's tough... fingers crossed it changes for you
J and J fingers crossed for you too!
Babyhope - I had no symptoms at all during my 2ww, like none.. no sore boobs, bloating, or anything aside from some very small twinges that might have been my imagination, and I got BFP on Thursday so there is plenty of hope for you!

Sending love to you all and huge hugs to those who are feeling worried
x


----------



## vicky1980

Hi Sharry, 

I'm new on here but would love it if you added me to your list please?

We had our first ever FET on ICSI on Thursday 3rd July 2014 - 2 embies transferred 1 8 cell and 1 9 cell.  Our test date is 17th July and I am already sick of waiting lol.  

Big contrats to everyone who has had a BFP so far!  Fingers crossed for all of us!  

xx


----------



## roxy2014

heya all hope your all ok?

well test day for me today & i got a BFP!!!!    XXX

so happy but i know ive still got a long way to go yet. As i had a bfp on my 1st cycle & ended up with a chemical pregnancy in the end!! but im trying to stay strong &   xxxxxx


----------



## Sammy77

Just wanted to jump on and say congrats to the BFP's today! Xx


----------



## vicky1980

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you are all well!

My DP and I had our first FET on Thursday 3rd July 2014.  We had 2 embies - 1x8 cell and 1 x 9cell put back - they looked great - like a pair of diamond earrings    Now we are trying to get on with things as normal as possible during our 2ww however we are both already sick of waiting. 

I've been experiencing some really bad cramps and discomfort but I know that my Ovaries were really big and very active so I am hoping that this is what is causing the pain. 

We have been reading a lot of forums and unfortunately I haven't seen many that tell of their first ICSI or IVF cycle being successful.  Also some people have mentioned that there is a lower success rate with a FET than that of a Blastocyst Transfer.  This is making me very worried in deed as I really don't have the money to do another cycle.  

Any advise or words of encouragement anyone has would be appreciated

Vicky xx


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hello lovely ladies,

Congratulations on you BFP Roxy, you must be over the moon.  Vicki 1980 I had my ET the day before you, just one 5 day embie and I test on the 16th.  Fingers crossed for both of us.  What clinic are you at?  I'm at Care in Nottingham.

To go off the subject slightly, I have terrible constipation from this! Tried everything!  Does anything help? x


----------



## vicky1980

Hi Nurse_Kelly, 

Defo fingers & toes crossed for us both!  I'm at Midland Fertility in Aldridge, they have been great   

I've not really had any issues with constipation myself so can't really help sorry.  Sure someone on here will be able to though! 

Can't wait to hear how you get on.    Have you been feeling ok?

Congrats to you Roxy xx


----------



## Baby18

Hi nurse Kelly

I've been suffering a bit with  constipation  since the transfer last week, yesterday I had a break through so to speak I ate a banana!! 

Not sure if it will help you but worth a try x


----------



## Little bumblebee

Hi ladies I'm new here I had my transfer on the 28th June 2 embies on board  OTD 10th July a week in and it's killing me Lol 

congrats to those who have BFP 

Xx


----------



## Molly78

Hi Vicky - I m also hating this waiting, I had a blastocyst transfer but the success rates at my hospital are very similar between BT and ET I think there is less chance of twins though with BT. 
It is a nerve racking time... I had some period like cramps for first few days but these have gone - not sure if this is good or bad I think experiences vary so much unfortunately. Wish there was a quicker way of finding out it's such a lottery.
Good luck x


----------



## babyhope1986

Hi everyone my et was yesterday 4th July with day 3 embryo I had 2 embies put back.  Today I've been having some cramps but very light. This is our first ivf and I'm praying it works the first time. But everyone at the clinic I'm with are very possitive because I'm only 28 just have fallopian tubes issue. I'm praying for everyone to get   God bless everyone


----------



## 97762

Great to hear your news Laura and Roxy2014, congratulations!  

Trying to stay healthy but find chocolate helps with constipation (and to try and lift my mood!) - probably not the best advise.

Still due to test again tomorrow but I had a similar faint result today.  I was advised to get a first response test rather than the clear blue - not sure what a difference it will really make.  

Wishing everyone well and great success x


----------



## worzelbug

Hello,
Having another bad day today.  Woke up filled with anxiety and decided to go shopping for some furniture.  Foolish idea.  I was so stressed, everyone we came into contact with was angry or miserable and my adrenalin was shot.  I went to acupuncture and burst in to tears. 2nights ago my boobs suddenly filled out and got very veiny, they were quite painful, I was delighted...not because I thought I'd get a bfp but because I thought I must be well supported with gestone.  My tummy looked like I was 4 months pregnant.  All side effects I got with bfp(chemical) but the joy was just thinking I'm packed to the rafters with winning drugs. Today everything has gone. No AF pains, they were there for 3-4 days.  
When I got home I started getting shooting pains 'down there'. They are quite uncomfortable and the ONLY time I get these are before AF and I have them around this time on each cycle followed by a BFN.  I can't stay positive.  I disappeared into the bathroom and sobbed.  I know it's not over till I test, but I'm so emotional today and the pressure of how much money we invested consumed me.  I have hunted high and low to see if anyone gets these stabbing(electric shock like)pains down there.  I was meant to go out tomorrow but I cancelled as I'm too afraid AF will come and il cry infront of friends who do not know.  
I'm so angry at myself for letting it all get to me.  If anyone else felt like this I would be saying the drugs cause all sorts but it's as though I can't get past day 7-10.  Argh what a wobble!!!! These shooting pains are every 30mins!!!


----------



## Kari26

Evening ladies just popping on to say hi & hope everyone's doing well  😊

Congratulations to all with bfp 😀 

Thinking of those with bfn 😞 

The countdown is now on for me & still don't really have any symptoms although I'm totally worn out today but didn't have a great nights sleep last night 😞

Sending luck & babydust to everyone xx


----------



## Jayne123

Hi Everyone

*Worzelbug* I know exactly how you feel. I was in the pits of despair and had horrible anxiety and kept bursting into tears earlier this week. This wait and the emotional rollercoster is horrible, and it's so hard to stay positive. My thoughts are with you  

My nephew had his baby due on my OTD and his girlfriend has just gone into labour I don't know what I will do if I get a BFN. We haven't told any family and I know the "when are you going to have a baby" questions will start up again. 

Try and hold onto anything positive in life that you can. I keep reminding myself that we have some frosties ( last time I collected 21 eggs and only had one poor embie) so I'm hoping this cycle s better even though my symptoms (sore boobs etc) have almost disappeared, and I was really naughty and tested 1 week early only to get a BFN. 

Lets hope we get our BFP's

Take Care xx


----------



## Nikki429

Hi ladies,

Sadly, this cycle has not been successful for me. The spotting is getting heavier and I just know. Our OTD is Tuesday but I did a test this morning (13dp3dt) and there was no hint of a 2nd line. Nothing at all. I know it's not officially all over until Tuesday but I've known for a few days now in my heart that it's not our time this time. 

Worzulbug - I hope you're feeling a little better now. On Friday I was the biggest mess. I genuinely felt my heart break. I'm crossing everything that it all works out for you. 

My attitude now is to have a brilliant summer (I'm a teacher so it's what I live for!) totally try and relax and hit the ground running with the next cycle in a couple of months time. 

Thank you all so much for your advice ladies. It really helped me get through one of the worst times. Congrats to all the positives so far and any more to come. X


----------



## Jojonz

Nikki I'm so sorry to hear that.. sending loads of hugs and hope things change for you - but I know what you mean by that feeling too


----------



## PKW

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations on the BFPs and commiserations on any BFNs - your time will come, I know that doesn't help right now but it will and it will be so worth it. 

Sorry I haven't been on here much - I am just so overwhelmed with this two week wait and am trying to keep positive and listen to my positive visualisation each night but doubt starts to creep in... I am reading into every single symptom. Have had AF type pains since Thursday - started light but stronger at times and yesterday some jabbing type pains both sides. My stomach is bloated and feel quite windy and generally sore - not sure if I've got a bad stomach! Boobs still sore but had those since starting the pessaries. My OTD is Thursday and praying I make it without AF until then.

Worzelbug - feeling for you. I have had sharp pains either side. It's such an emotional journey and really takes it's toll. I've never been pregnant so I don't know what my body would do and with all these drugs were on, it is even more difficult to tell. Just think how much you have already gone through to get here - you are still pregnant unless proven otherwise. Try to concentrate on sending positive messages to your little one and believe it just could be ok. I downloaded Zita West's positive visualisation onto my iTunes and listen each night. It's great to stay positive and helps me fall asleep...sometimes I don't finish it and wake up a few hours later with my headphones in! 

Lots of love to you Nikki  fingers crossed for you still. Xxx X xxx


----------



## nurse_kelly

Thanks for the advice Baby18 but i also had a 'breakthrough' this morning.  I drank a lot of prune juice and that seems to have worked thank goodness.

Hi Roxy,  I am feeling fine thanks, I.m not sure if I have had any symptoms or not because I've had constipation so bad so I'm blaming everything on that.  How are you feeling?  The days are dragging aren't they? x


----------



## beckyginge

Morning all,

Congratulations to all the BFPs and I'm sorry for the BFNs, hoping your time will come very soon. 

I've had a bad morning my OTD is Wednesday but I caved this morning and tested as I'm 6dp5dt and I got a BFN. All the research I've done suggests little embryo should have implanted by now so I'm petrified it's not worked. I'm on the lovely pessaries so all the symptoms could be AF arriving or pregnancy. AF still hasn't arrived, so I'm clinging onto a small glimmer of home.

Has anyone experienced this and gone onto get a BFP?

Any words of advise??


----------



## Winnie29

Morning all

I'm sorry to anyone that has tested and got a bfn!

I've just tested early OTD was the 9th July and got BFP can't believe it I've been feeling like AF has been coming since Thursday that's why I tested.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hello all
Thankyou all for your lovely welcome messages.  this is a busy board! I didn't read it for 2 days and had pages to catch up on!
Congrats on all  the BFPs and sorry for the BFNs
Well last night I don't know what possessed me but I had a FRER in drawer and decided on spur of moment to test! I couldn't believe a 2 nd line came up straight away (7dp5dt). so happy and shocked  
Becky 11 days is still early to test, don't give up hope yet  
Love to all 
Mrs c xxx


----------



## 97762

Congratulations to all the ladies with positive results!  

It's so hard when you don't get the result you are hoping for and I am so sorry for ladies that it has not worked this time, but I agree that you need to stay positive.  

I didn't get a clear result on Friday which was my due day to test but advised to wait 48 hours and today I have had a positive result!

This has been a long journey over the last 8 years.  Following an operation for endometriosis a few years ago I needed abdominal egg collection for this IVF treatment.  It has been a constant concern but never give up hope of your dreams.

Wishing everyone the best of luck x


----------



## nina40

Just thought I would post.. I lurk a lot. ...I had FET single transfer two days ago here in spain. My last attempt - had a miscarriage in January.  No symptoms except the usual progesterone tiredness and boobs like melons! Not very hopeful and up to the gods now... heading home in a few days but the extended break has definitely done me good...I'm 46 premature menopause...last chance saloon for me x


----------



## beckyginge

Hi, just an update:

I did the test at 8:45am I waited for about three mins and just the one negative line showed up, so I went away crying. I then went back to the test at 11am and looked at it again and there was a faint positive line. 

So We went out for some lunch this afternoon and I decided to buy a clear blue digital test. So as soon as I got home we did the clear blue test and waited the three mins and..................BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! The test says "pregnant 1-2 weeks"!!!!!!
I literally cannot believe it and I am still in shock. Eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Becky*, congratulations  Goodness what a day! Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Becky congratulations! What a roller-coaster this is!!
Xx


----------



## vicky1980

Hi Molly,  sorry for the late reply have only just seen your msg. Your right, it's such a lottery but hopefully the chances of winning this lottery are a little higher! Lol 
The nurses at our clinic say there is nothing we can do, what will be will be but that is so much easier to say than to believe lol. 
My cramps aren't as bad but still there a little, boobs really sore today and feel really bloated!  Hope you are doing ok? What day is ur test? Xx


----------



## Oreo

I got a BFP this morning yay soo happy and it worked first time my 2ww has been soo horrible glad it's over and it's all been worth it


----------



## Baby18

Congrats Oreo!!

I test one week today eckkk!!! Back to work today though but at least I'm hoping that will make the 2nd week go fast!!

Good luck to all you testing xx


----------



## Kari26

Morning ladies 😊

Congratulations to everyone with BFP 😀

I test on Thursday & really starting to struggle now 😕 I keep thinking I'm about to start AF so much I couldn't sleep last night for panicking they would start through the night 😞 

Hope everyone else is doing good & anyone testing today good luck xx


----------



## Jojonz

woop woop Oreo and Becky (and others with BFP) that's awesome

Kari26 I had the same feeling of AF coming for the last few days of my 2ww but nope... it was great news so fingers crossed you're the same

Have a great day


----------



## MS Apple

Hi ladies.
Today I am 8dp5dt and I have started to have a small brown discharge. I haven't tested yet (aside my wobble at day 5 which was BFN) and I am guessing this is too late for implantation?
I have a blood test tomorrow as can face seeing it for myself.
Just gutted.
X


----------



## Jayne123

Hi ladies 

BFN for me today and AF this morning

I feel numb


----------



## MyreiE

Jayne


----------



## Jojonz

Ms Apple and Jayne - so sorry to hear your news... sending you both huge hugs x x


----------



## ToughCookie

Hi 
I am now 3 days post a day 2 transfer, my OTD is 21st July. I was just curious, has anyone taken baby aspirin during the 2ww? Apparently it can help blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. I don't want to just take it in case there is some negative results.

Congratulations on everyone who has got their BFP, good luck to anyone still in waiting


----------



## Hayleybell12

Morning,

Sorry to read some BFN  

I've just returned from egg transfer....2 Blasts on board. Test day in 9 days......let the torture of waiting begin!!


----------



## Jayne123

Thanks for your kind words everyone xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hi everyone. Wow I had a lot of catching up to do since I was last oh here a few days ago. Sorry if i miss anybody out in this post.

Jayne123- I am so sorry to hear about your BFN and AF starting. Its such an emotional ride in the 2ww filled with if's, but's and maybe's that when its near the end and you know it has not worked its deflating and heart breaking. Try and shake off the sadness and do something fun tonight. Next time you will get that BFP  

MSAPPLE- Brown discharge is old blood so could be good or bad. I have heard both accounts 8dp5dt  so don't count yourself out just yet.

Schumie1- Congratulations on your BFP and Thank you for your post- it's made me feel alittle more positive as I too have started doubting my chances.

Hayleybell12- 2ww Torture indeed. I forgot how awful it actually is but I   you get through the next 9 days without to many tantrums and tears and try and keep positive. SENDING YOU  

Toughcookie- I asked the same question myself about a month ago. In fact I read so many things about it that I started taking it  . Only low dose 75mg daily. I started taking it around the time I started injecting myself. Now, ha the reason I did this was because my friend seems to get pregnant very very easily and she bruises really easily too. So I started thinking does blood that does not clot as quick actually aid conception .  I,however never bruise. I can smack my leg, head etc really hard and if I bruise at all it will only show up 24 hours later. Anyway I found that with each injection id get a bruise within minutes but I didn't consult my Dr either so eventually I told the nurses at the clinic and I got a firm telling off and told to stop. They said that Aspirin is a very toxic drug and should not be taken unless the consultant recommends it and could actually, if taken when not needed, can do more harm than good. Apparently its only ever prescribed to ladies with confirmed clotting disorders and ladies who have had multiple miscarriages in the past . I don't know whether I actually do have clotting problems- the lack of bruising is my own personal observation. If I were you I would not take it unless your Dr says it's ok too. If this cycle does not work for you   that it does but if not speak to them about it before your next cycle. That's what I am going to do. 

Well,i am now 5dp6dt and I was naughty this morning and tested  . NOT PREGNANT it said. I   that its just to early. I thought it might make me feel better and instead has made me feel worse  . I keep reading posts off people who have tested 5dp5dt,6dp5dt who have got the BFP and it's making miserable.  I will keep you posted. In the mean time   everybody


----------



## Ladygugu

Hi

I don't know what all the abbreviations mean, but I'm on the 2ww. Blood test due on Thursday.  I did a test this morning - negative - gutted as this is my last fresh cycle.  Only 3 frozen left and then after that I've got to consider donor egg.


----------



## sickofwaiting

Hi can I join please? 

I had 2 good quality blasts transferred today  one is apparently starting to hatch and the embryologist was positive about them. Have 3 possible embryos for freezing just have to wait to find out if they develop well enough for freezing. 

My test day is Weds 16th July. Good luck to those testing today xxx


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hello Ladies,

Congratulations on all the BFP's today!

Sorry to hear about the negatives, must be so painful, my thoughts are with you and I shed some tears for you... heartbreaking.

Sickofwaiting we test on the same day, July 16th, Sharry can you add me to the list please?


Luck and prayers to all of us who are still waiting, x x


----------



## Hayleybell12

Sickofwaiting and nurse_kelly I we test the same day!


----------



## sickofwaiting

Nurse Kelly and Hayleybell how exciting (eggsciting?!) hope it's a good day for us all xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Ladygugu - sorry to hear it was negative - maybe it's too early? How many days past transfer are you? Fingers crossed for Thursday xxx


----------



## MS Apple

Jayne123 - looks like the gods forgot about us today... I share your sadness. I did a test and it's BNF and my test day is tomorrow and am starting AF. 

So sad to think those lovely wee embryos didn't make it, was so sure this would be the cycle. Feel numb. Miss my daughter. 

The pregnancy road is so hard and winding and I am truly happy for you ladies who are getting a BFP. 

Thinking of you all... Whatever the outcome of your 2WW you are all diamonds x


----------



## nurse_kelly

Oooh Hayleybell congratulations!  So eggciting as you put it, lol.  Have many embies did you have transferred?  Just the one for me.  Which clinic are you at? I'm at Care in Notts. x


----------



## angie1

ms apple- looks like u've really been thru the ringer. hope u get your strength back soon to move onto that BFP am sure u deserve.
jayne123- sorry to hear u got a bfn. 
ladygugu- try to stay positive that it will work with ur 3 frosties (easier said than done am sure). the whole process is so hard, really hope ur result is different on thurs.
babyhope- hope ur result changes too. the past posts show how much it can change in a day!
congrats to all the ladies getting that elusive bfp & hope those waiting haven't gone too crazy yet.
afm- test on Friday. have booked it off work as know i'll be rubbish at handling a negative result (too scared to test early). really hope af holds off & these cramps are a good thing.
thinking of u all.xx


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi,
Ive been following for ages and really look forward to hearing everyone's stories, so i thought I'd join in . This is my second ivf cycle I had et 28/06/14, 2 grade a blastocyst transferred 1 hatching and the other an hour behind and we were luck to have 3 to freeze. I test on 11th July. on Thursdays and Friday I had really bad cramps! I thought it was all over for me again but I'm still hanging on. I was so sad to read about the bfn but over the moon for all the bfp xxx


----------



## Carmela

Hey! I would like to join, I had EC the 27th, 1ET the 2nd and I will have OTD this Friday the 7th of July and I hope it arrive soon because I am getting crazy, bought pregnancy test for tomorrow, not sure it will work but could not resist...


----------



## worzelbug

Please help.  Im devastated. 10dp2dt I wiped and there is bright red blood on the tissue.  It's not pink or brown. It's as red as a cut on my leg would be. There's still clear discharge. But I wiped repeatedly and there's definitely blood.  I was shivering earlier and fell asleep for an hour. When I woke I felt really drowsy went to the loo and my world shattered. I was not expecting anything. I can barely type this I'm shaking so much.


----------



## Hayleybell12

Worzelbug - I'm sorry to hear this today xx is this your first cycle? It's not over until your OTD but I can understand your worries. 

Nurse_kelly we had 2 transferred today. I'm at Herts & Essex clinic. This is our 3rd fertilty treatment - 1st ICSI. The 2ww is where I struggle! Although this cycle we made it to blast which I was over the moon about. They graded 1 blast a 3bc and the other 3cb....whatever that means!!

I shall be thinking of the 2ww'ers and look forward to the updates!

This group helps me through it


----------



## Little bumblebee

Worzelbug im so sorry to hear your news  

Hayley welcome to being pupo  

My OTD is Thursday oh it's killing me!! Doing my best not to test but struggling got 2 embies on board  2 days left I suppose it's driving me crazy lol  

Xx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Worzelbug - I'm so sorry. I've been there and know how horrible and devastating it feels. Hugs to you xxx

Hayleybell - we never made it to blast last time but did this time too! I am over the moon about it as well 

Xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

*Angie1*- Thank you I hope the tests turn too. I have just bought 4 more tests  1 for everyday till Friday. I have it in my head it will help me to accept it more .Its my coping strategy.     it will be a tomorrow or the day after or the day after that
*worzelbug*- Are you shaking cause you feel cold or because your upset. If you feel cold you may be running a fever. If you have a temp monitor check it and take some paracetamol and tell your Dr. If your upset big  hun.


----------



## worzelbug

Hello ladies. Thank you for your kind words I am so confused. I was shivering before I fell asleep, when I woke I was really out of it so I wasn't able to cope with what I was seeing. I called the nurse and she was very sweet, I must be a 'high caller' as she knew my details a little too well. She said if there's no blood on knickers or pad just a few red spots on the tissue and discharge is otherwise clear...ie no brown, pink etc it doesn't indicate anything at this point.  She told me to speak to the consultant,he called half an hour ago and said maybe my E2 levels were low but I reminded him of my details and that I have estradil(?)pads so he was satisfied. He didn't want me to do more progesterone as there was no indication of lining(pink/brown).  Then he said it didn't tell him anything. It could mean it's worked, it could mean it hasn't.  But he wants me to go in on Wednesday for a beta blood test. He doesn't want me to POAS.  I am feeling so deflated.  Never made it past day 10 without something happening. I can feel AF and I'm suddenly constipated which I have miraculously managed to control until today. 

I'm so sorry I haven't addressed anyone and their comments and experiences today. I will respond tomorrow when I can hopefully be a little less self centred.  But I know what it's like when people experience things and are looking for similar stories so just incase I wanted to update for anyone who may be in the same boat.  Bring on a tearful couple of days but lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## melbg

worzel. Look after yourself today, don't bother with work unless you think it will help distract you. I really hope there is good news from your beta tomorrow. X


----------



## Jojonz

*worzelbug *thinking of you and I know these couple of days will feel long and hard but we're all here for you x

*Little bumblebee* another new morning.... heres hoping these next two days fly by! are you POAS or blood test?

Hi to *Carmella*, and *kelly and dinny*, hope you are managing OK this week!

*Ladygugu *don't give up hope yet you still have a few days and you never know what those hormones are up to.....

Hope everyone is well and happy x


----------



## Little bumblebee

I am POAS on Thursday morning  it's killing me I want to know but oh wants to wait so Thursday is d-day lol

I have woke up this morning feeling pretty crappy  2 nd day in a row think I have the cold coming or a virus  can't stop sneezing my ears hurt and my throats like broken glass  


Worzelbug I will be thinking of u tomorrow   

Hope everyone is doing okay  

Xx


----------



## kelly and dinny

Morning ladies, 
thank u jojonz for the welcome!,  
worzelbug I'll be thinking of u and keeping everything crossed for good news,  
This journey is so hard for everyone but so comforting knowing we're not alone


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Girls im so upset and ive no one to talk to. My husbands at work and i dont want to involve my friends and family. Im 6dp6dt . Yesturday i took a clear blue digital pregnancy test and it said not pregnant. Today ive done 2 first response tests and 2 lines appeared - the test line was faint but still obviously a positive . Wow i thought i cant believe it and as you can imagine i was so relieved and thrilled. Until, i was just reading the packet and it said false positives be detected on sesnsive pregnancy tests that detect low levels of hcg with people who have an ovarian cysts. I have an ovarian cyst !!!!! It was noticed at my last scan but they said as i was having a FET and they were not stimulating me it wouldnt cause problems. All my aches, nips and pains are on my right side which is where my cyst is so now i dont know what to think. Has anyone heard of this before ??


----------



## Baby18

Hi babyhope83

Try not to worry, I've never heard if that can you ring the clinic to see what they say?

Xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Baby18  i wish i felt i could. I was told under no uncertain terms should i test before my given test date and i should use clear blue tests only. Only the girls on here will realise just how hard it is to wait the full 2 weeks. I do not dare ring them. I bought the first reponse because because i was so desperate to see a positive and now ive opened a massive can of worms. Im off to the shop to buy clear blue . Thanks for responding Baby18 - good to let it out .


----------



## francesmac

Hi ladies, wow I havent been on here since Thursday or so and the thread has taken on a life of its own own. So glad to see everyone supporting each other. Sorry I haven't been able to offer any support, it all got a bit much. 

There seems to be even more new folk for I don't recognise alot of the names, welcome girls. 
My 2ww got a bit extended when my beta test showed that my hcg was 57.5. My clinic likes it to be over 100 at 14dp3dt before they will congratulate you. So they wanted to keep an eye on it. I had another blood test yesterday and it confirmed my worst fears. My hcg had fallen to 6.9.  It's all over again for me, chem preg just like last time. The levels were so much higher than last time that I had actually allowed myself to hope and be optimistic,  that coupled with the fact that I was getting an increasingly dark line on hpts from 11dp3dt,  I really thought this might be our time. 

The chem preg hit us both so hard last time, I'm dreading having to get through another one. 
Ladies who have had a bfn, I know first hand how awful that is and I'm truly sorry but there is a fate worse than that initial bfn. Please take comfort in not having the result dragged out and try to stay positive that it will happen eventually,  again I know how hard that is too for I am feeling less than positive and am currently in my dark place where I am worried it might never happen for us. 

Ladies best of luck for the rest of your 2ww and congrats to all those who have got a bfp, I pray that all goes well.


----------



## Hayleybell12

Girls Im sorry to read some of your updates today  

This Journey has so many highs and lows its amazing that we are able to get through it xx My thoughts are with you

I am 1dp5dt and already read every page on Google! Had a positive call this morning to inform us that we are able to put 1 little Blast on ice. All in all this cycle has been so much more positive than the last so that has given us a boost.....just anxious that we will fall harder if its not great news. 

Sending you all


----------



## Kari26

Afternoon ladies 😊

So sorry to hear some of you have not had good news my heart goes out to you 😞

Congratulations on the BFP 😀

I'm on countdown now as my OTD is Thursday & I can't wait but at same time I'm a nervous wreck at the thought of the result 😕 still imagining Af starting but thinking it's all in my head! Part of me thinks it's worked but theirs always still that negative thought aswell

Hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## kk79

please can you add me to the 2ww july? OTD 18th July....let see if AF can stay away this time....
I wasn't going to post this time, just read, but you really cant help it once you get reading....thanks for everyone for being here and good luck to all. If your not going thu it, people just don't understand how this feels....

thoughts are with the bad news, big hopes for others on this wait ... 

not got any HPT this time so just gonna stick it out until otd. This is our last frostie  but feeling strangly calm and pragmatic (for now!). 

hang on in there fellow 2ww ers x


----------



## Hanzi100

Hello ladies,

I am new here but your posts have been a fountain of knowledge and support to me over the last few days. I am not great on all the acronyms but I am on my first cycle of iui, unexplained, and I am 8 dpi and really struggling. The days are dragging. Plus my breasts are so sore, which I am not sure if its a good sign, or just my body reacting to the drugs. I am not on progesterone though so could it be a good sign or just my body tricking myself? Also anyone else trying acupuncture to support your stimulated cycle?

Wishing you all the very best of luck, and any tips for making to time fly would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
H


----------



## Baby18

Sorry guys I need to rant!!

I have very itchy boobs!!! Driving me insane today!!

Xx


----------



## Kaur_33

Hi everyone new member here, I'm also in my 2ww. My testing day is this Friday. I've cheated and tested already and the result was a negative  . So disappointed. I'm not going to test until Friday now(hubby has hidden the other tests!). Goodluck to everyone.


----------



## kelly and dinny

Baby18: ur rant has made my laugh  
Kaur_33: u have the same test day as me   
I think ur brave testing early ive wanted to so many time but im so frighten of a negative!  Ive had so many different symptoms 1 day I feel positive then I'll feel like its all over   
francesmac: I really do feel for u as if this whole process isn't hard enough already  
babyhope83: im sure U'll get ur positive im keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Kaur_33

Hi Kelly and dinny that's great we on same testing day! Yeah I wish I hadn't tested early. Will test Friday and let u know how it goes, Goodluck to you hope we both get a BFP xx


----------



## angie1

Baby18-know wot u mean...However not complaining as biggrr baps r the only 'good' thing to come out of this process so far!
Kaur33- really hope ur result changes by friday. I have the same test date. Terrified af is gunna turn up n 2 scarex to test early.
Kelly n dinny- hope we all have gud news to share come friday.
Babyhope- hope ur result turns out to be the positive u want, what a roller coaster! 
Francesmac- totally heart breaking. Hope u both stay strong to keep going for the bfp u deserve.
Am slowly losing it but throwing myself in2 work to try keep my lil brain busy.  Happy knicker watching everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## Little bumblebee

Soo angry with myself my test date is Thursday tested tonight BFN!   wish I had waited now !    

Xx


----------



## Jojonz

Hi everyone

Francesmac - gutted for you. I had the same thing happen last time and it was so tough... having that hope and then it's gone. Sending lots of hugs

To all those who have tested early as BFN - don't give up! There are loads of stories of false negatives so keep on thinking positive if you can

Baby18 that made me laugh too... bring on more ranting I say!

Hanzi100 we totally get you on this wait being sooooo tough... nothing quite like it!


----------



## *laura*

Another chemical pregnancy for me, BFN this morning, devastated 

To everyone waiting to test   hang in there and good luck


----------



## ToughCookie

Thanks for your response Baby83 re baby aspirin - I guess I should stop then!! I started taking it after reading that on a clinic's website (American clinic) that they tell all their patients to take it.I was taking it alongside DHEA for the last 2 months on my consultants advice and noticed that I had none of my usual PMT symptoms in the period just before commencing treatment so assumed it was doing some good, but suppose I shouldn't take them unless they have specifically advised to take them. 

Good luck to everyone who is testing in the next few days   

Sorry to hear for those t hasn't worked this time round, stay strong


----------



## ToughCookie

Hi
Hoping for some comforting words here - I'm 7 days post my transfer (it was put back on day 2), so all being well my little blasto should be implanting but I'm not feeling any symptoms today at all in fact my heavy and sore boobs seem to be feeling much better, no cramping or twinges - the reducing amount of systems is taking away my hope with it.

This can't be the end, can it?


----------



## MyreiE

laura


----------



## Winnie29

It's my OTD today it's still BFP! I'm having my beta tested again tomorrow at my GPs they are being really helpful! 

Congrulations to all other BFP and sorry to anyone who got BFN it's really hard journey and i wish everyone could get BFP!


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hello Everyone,

I am 6dp5dt and I have caved in and tested today (not due til 16th)  It was negative.  I'm so upset and cant stop crying.  Has anyone else tested this early and got a negative which later turned to a positive.  Please post, I need hope, x


----------



## Hayleybell12

Nurse_kelly - it's still too early to take the result!! Please don't be upset xx you have come this far! I have read google and god knows how many pages and most women report having to wait until much closer to OTD xx

Stick with it - you are 6 days in already. Keep busy to try and take your mind off it a little xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Little bumblebee - hope you get that BFP on thursday, it could just be too early. 

Tough cookie - don't know if you would have symptoms this early on anyway and lots of ladies don't have any symptoms when they get to OTD. Stay positive 

Laura - so sorry for your news - it's so unfair. hugs to you xxxxx

Winnie - that's great news, congratulations!!! 

I am 2dp5dt and having the odd twinge but think I am probably imagining it! Implantation wouldn't start til at least tomorrow anyway I don't think. Trying to stay positive, feels so weird to think the teeny embryos are inside me! I hope they stay. 

1 week til test day!

xx


----------



## nurse_kelly

Thanks Hayleybell,

I shouldn't have tested and got myself so upset.  I know its too early to test but I keep reading stories of others who have tested this early and had a positive.  I just need to be patient, x x


----------



## kelly and dinny

Evening all, 
angie1: I'm feeling the same as u but like ur signature says 'it'll be alright in the end, n if it ain't alright it ain't the end!' 

bumblebee: hope it changes for u on thursday, 1 day is never the same as the next in this game, so fingers crossed  

laura: im so sorry for u will u try again?  

toughcookie: ive read lots of ladies saying there symptoms have stop and still go on to have they're bfp, but I know how hard it is, I think we all hang on to every symptom with so much hope.

winnie29: brilliant news im really happy for u    
nurse_kelly: its really early for a reliable test and we're all different good luck for ur test day


----------



## BABYHOPE83

nurse_kelly which test did you use?. If your feeling inpatient the most sensitive test is the early response but even with that you may be a few days to early.


----------



## ToughCookie

Hi Sickofwaiting and Kelly & Dinny, thank you for your words of encouragement, I guess I still have some way to go for my OTD so trying to keep that PMA


----------



## beckyginge

To everyone that's tested early and got a BFN, I tested at 6dp5dt and got a BFN I then tested again on my OTD and got a BFP! I've just had the results from my beta and my HCG level is high at 181. So please all don't panic if you tested early and got a BFN wait till your OTD as you just never know!!!!!
I also didn't have any symptoms apart from the ones that I thought AF was arriving, so if you have no symptoms please don't lose hope. 

Please all try and stay positive and sending you all lots of luck for your OTD. 
Xx


----------



## *laura*

Thank you for all your kind words    

Kelly and dinny I have 2 frozen blasts so will be trying again as soon as we are able, I have called the clinic today and requested a follow up appointment. 

Winnie congratulations!  

Sickofwaiting twinges sound positive and would be just the right time for implantation isn't it?  Keep visualising them snuggling in


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi laura 
Im the same as u, we have 3 frozen, so although we really want it to work this time we still have a plan b, im just not sure how im going to cope emotional. Ive found this cycle SO hard! I think its because the embryologist showed us a close up of our blastocysts on transfer day,  I felt a connection/bond straight away, I just hope they've made themselves comfy and want to stay    ;  xxx


----------



## angie1

Kelly n dinny- hope fridays a gud day 4 both of us.
Laura- hope u can get on with ur next cycle soon n get ur lasting bfp.
Congrats winnie.
Nurse kelly- think its deffo to early to test. Hope ur result changes by test date
Quik question ladies- I was on innohep injections n just realised have run out! Is it meamt to b a 14 day course or ongoing?
Afm was convinced af had turned up so had a hud cry
Tiniest hint of brown when wipe but now just hoping its going to pass. The wait is now killing me, 2sleeps left!


----------



## sickofwaiting

Been feeling ok the past couple of days but now worrying because I don't feel anything - no implantation cramps  I don't usually get any AF signs so maybe I'm just not a very symptom-y person? Arggggh this waiting really messes with your head.


----------



## Flutter74

Hi everyone. 

i have not posted for awhile but wanted to wish you all well. 
i had two blasto transfer sat and in the dreaded waiting. i know like us all i have done everything i can to make this happen. so trying to keep positive. 

sending lots of best wishes xxxx


----------



## Ladygugu

Had my blood test this morning - BFN!


----------



## Hayleybell12

Morning all,

Sickofwaiting - Im the same! Felt nothing today in comparison to yesterday when I had 'Twinges' here and there. Yesterday I was sure it had worked....today Im not so sure! Really getting on my own nerves!!

Really wishing the time away at the moment - Thinking of working Saturday and Sunday just to keep me extra busy!! 

Thinking of everyone as we all wait!!


----------



## vicky1980

LadyGuGu I'm really sorry to hear of your BFN! Sending hugs   

Nurse Kelly I've just read your post, sorry it wasn't the news you had hoped for but hopefully it will change over the next few days! 

I'm trying my hardest not to read too much into anything but failing miserably.  Have had cramps the whole week so far  started off lower abdominal cramps around my uterus which I think was my ovaries as they were large and very active at my ET, the clinic says I may experience some pain.  But this morning I woke up to a different type of cramp, more like AF pains.  I couldn't get comfy last night n had a very restless sleep and have a general feeling that AF is on her way.   

No sign of bleeding though so still hopeful.

Has anyone else had this feeling? I'm 7DPT3DET

Xx


----------



## Little bumblebee

Ladygugu I'm so sorry that u got a bfn  
I got a bfn aswell this is my first ivf cycle and it has left me totally gutted  

Xx


----------



## Flutter74

Sorry to hear about the bfn.... . this ivf lark is so hard...

Xx


----------



## sickofwaiting

So sorry to read of the BFNs. Big hugs to you all xxxxxxx

Having rubbish day I feel so negative! Convinced it's not worked. It's only been 3 days but just can't shake the negativity. Thought it would be nice to go out for a cream tea with hubby, in the cafe we accidentally sat next to pregnant woman (uh oh) she started going on about the baby and pregnancy I just tried to ignore her but she was really loud. Then she goes 'had to have an injection last week, god my arm still hurts!!' I wanted to punch her in the face. Oh I feel SO SORRY FOR YOU. Then she was moaning about how she just found out she has gestational diabetes so had to drink diet coke instead of pink lemonade. How awful!!!! And THEN someone said something about knowing someone who had twins and she goes 'oh god it's bad enough with one!!' I then burst into tears and went to the toilet and then we moved tables! Hubby was really upset too and it sort of ruined our day out. This is SO HARD


----------



## Little bumblebee

Aww sow that's awful!   
Some people don't realise how lucky they really are  

Xx


----------



## angie1

Sick of wait ing- a ******** message yesterday read...so im pregnant...again dammit! Grrrr cud really punch some ppl. 
My af is deffo going to show, am avoiding going to the loo! So gutted, had started to let myself thinkwhat Iif. Feels so unfair, esp as sil had 'a few' anortions before 'deciding' to keep the last one. Ivf sucks so bad!


----------



## sickofwaiting

Angie - have you tested? I've heard a lot of people saying they thought AF was going to show right before they found out they are pregnant, so I think it's quite common? I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Some people!!!! Sorry for my rant. Xx


----------



## Baby18

Hi guys

I know exactly how your feeling, everyone around me is either. Pregnant or just gad a baby!!

It's crazy I'm at work at the mo & I'm literally falling asleep at my desk which isn't good or maybe it is lol!!

I don't test till Monday & in between thence have two 1st bday parties to go too, which is nice apart from the... So when are you having children then? Don't leave it too late!!! Grrrrr if only thru knew 

Hang in there guys xx


----------



## angie1

Not tested but wa a tiny bit of red blood this morn  just know its af. Thanks tho, lets hope there's a miracle or sommat. Hope urs is stick n u get ur bfp.x
N feel free to rant, get it off ur chest. It helpd u n us know we adent alone in feeling rubbish sometimes!

Baby18...I do not envy u! Hate when ppl ask, really don't get why they do. Like we haven't thought of it n them asking will get us to do it! Ha


----------



## Baby18

I normally reply with...

Do you really want to know about my sex life?

That tends to shut them up lol xx


----------



## Little Rie

Hi ladies, please can I join you over here? Nice to see some names that I recognise!

DH & I have just had our first ET today following ICSI treatment. We had one top quality little diamond transfered. Now the 2ww starts! What have you done to make the time pass?

*Sharry* please can you add me to the front page, OTD is 23rd July


----------



## sickofwaiting

Hi Little Rie - good luck - I have taken to googling amazing holidays (I cant afford!!) to take my mind off it, if only someone would pay for us all to go to the Maldives as a consolation if it doesn't work!!!  Think Im going to stay locked in the house away from all people after my incident in the cafe today!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you Angie xxxx


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi everyone,
angie 1. Fingers crossed its just like lots of other ladies who bleed and go on to have thier bfp  
Im having a really bad day today, ive tried to stay so positive through this 2ww but today is too much i know af is on her way I feel so crappy, my abdomen is so tender, sore bbs are no longer just as I feel every month!! I really thought this time would work, I just want to hid in bed forever!


----------



## angie1

Thanks sickofwaoting- hope ur wait is over soon!
Kellyndinny- looks like we both had a bad day! Was in floods at my desk 2day as feel exactly the same (good job I was working from home!) Really hope u get ur bfp.
Little rie- all id say is try to.keep nusy! Otherwise ir brain goes into overdrive! I was moving the 1st week so wasnt so bsd. This week tried to just thrpw myself onto work. Id recommend watching some box sets- comedy os meant to help.  Hope it flies for u.x
Evening everyone else, hope ur all coping.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining!

I am literally the most impatient person I know and I feel like the most impatient person on the face of the earth after ET yesterday!

Although I am feeling more positive this evening and am trying to convince myself it will work otherwise il be far too negative! It's all or nothing with me!


----------



## Kari26

Evening ladies 😊

Hope everyone is doing well not had time to catch up on everyone but will do 😊

My OTD was today & I got a BFP can't actually believe it after waiting so long it doesn't seem real 😕 just need to wait on my scan date now 

Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Congratulations! For someone new like me it's fab to see something positive straight away xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi ladies,
I'd just thought I'd pop in for some moral support.
I'm 9 d p 5 d E T and having a really bad day.

I've been quite positive up til now, but with no symptoms and a feeling
that it's all gone pear shaped, I can't get my PMA back.

If I could just have some sore boobies or a twinge here or there!!


Butterfly Girl


----------



## Jojonz

Hi

*Kari *- congrats that's awesome news!
*Hopefully2014 *- welcome to this group... and I think there are loads of people here who understand your impatience!
*Butterflygirl *when is your OTD? If it helps, I had no symptoms at all and had a BFP so don't let that fool you! Just stay as positive as you can


----------



## kelly and dinny

Morning ladies
As expected I dine my test and it wss negative   
Good luck angie1 with urs ☺ and anyone else testing today 
Congratulations to kari  
now im off to do a 12 hour shift........the joys xxx


----------



## Baby18

Sorry to hear about the BFN's

I'm slight scared my test date is Monday & I've had a small amount if brown discharge this morning when I wipe do we think this is ok?

I'm not taking any chances & staying at home today 

Congrats to the BFP's

Xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Jojonz, my OTD is Monday. I'm booked for a Beta Tues morn but will
POAS before then.
Trying to just chill out and not worry.

Sorry for the BFNs. I've been there many times and its a rough place.
Please be kind to yourself. Your day will come xx

Congrats to the BFPs  

XxButterfly Girl


----------



## Kaur_33

Hi everyone thanks for the encouraging messages I had earlier on in week. Today is my testing day so thought I'd share with you....i tested twice this morning and both tests negative. A bit down but going to focus on next round. I feel like I did everything right I gave up alcohol , coffee and sugar. But oh we'll I'm going to be positive for next one and maybe try clomid this time,  anyone used clomid successfully before?? I know a couple of girls had same testing day as me so how's it gone for you guys? Hopefully positive xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Thanks for welcoming me ladies.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's this morning. Have my fingers crossed for everyone else that is due to test this week.

I was thinking I will have to call in sick if I get BFN I don't think il be able to face work! 
Despite the fact iv got chronic diarreah today (TMI) iv been a bit panicked but I rang the clinic and they said not to worry as some women who conceive naturally will get ill and not even know they are pregnant. Helped me feel a bit better (only in the mind not in the tummy ha) and I'm not allowed to take anything until they have spoken to a dr!

Just feel bad about work what with 3 days off already for EC and ET and now calling in such today. I suppose some things can't be helped!

Hopefully x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Little rie I see your testing same day as me - good luck to us!!! Xxx


----------



## angie1

Kelly n dinny & kaur33- I also got a bfn 2day. Was absolutely gutted but it is what it is. Glad to finallynhave had a go woth dh. Run out of tears now so just cracking on
Roll on the next one now.


----------



## sickofwaiting

Angie - so sorry. This journey is so so tough. I know how much it hurts. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Sorry to hear this - thinking of you x


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hi Ladies,

So sorry to hear about the BFN's today.  This is so hard.

This is my 1st IVF attempt and I am 8dp5dt.  Today I have been bleeding, not spotting, definitely bleeding.  Is this the end or is there still hope for us?  Has anyone experienced similar and gone on to have a BFP?  Struggling to stay positive now


----------



## Trunky

Sorry to hear about the BFNs. We are joining you all with our first today. AF arrived an hour after the call.

We're disappointed but not devastated. It's not guaranteed to work and it was the first go for us.

I'm looking forward to functioning like a normal human for a few months before we try again in 3 months if we decide to.


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, can I join you? I've been lurking around watching the board since my ET, and today thought I should just take the plunge and post 

Today I'm 4dp5dt. OTD Is 18/07. *Sharry* can you add me to the front page please?

So far I'm feeling ok. I was really tired first couple of days and I had a few twinges going on, and was still feeling bit bloated from before. Yesterday and today I was feeling much more like normal before this whole process kicked off. This afternoon I did have a few period pain type flutters at odd times... Hopefully related to implantation!

Hardly seems real that a week today I'll be posting my result!

Big hugs for those who got BFN's today.


----------



## misswoo

Hi all 

Please can I join in. Today I had a 2 day transfer of one 4 cell embie. My OTD is 25th.

*Sharry*, please can you add me to the front page. ICSI - OTD 25th. Thanks


----------



## kelly and dinny

Evening ladies
Well I managed my 12 shift everyone at work have been so supportive. I had a few wobbly moment but managed to compose myself, im feeling alot more positive this evening and looking forward to our next cycle with our frozen embies, I quite like the idea of having a snow baby   so fingers crossed   we have our follow up appt on the 22nd xx
Angie1 im so sorry it didnt work but maybe we'll be together on the next 2ww


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Kelly and dinny well done u u should be very proud of yourself and ur very brave!

Miss woo I had a 2 day transfer of 4 cell embie on Wednesday - fingers crossed for us both! X


----------



## misswoo

Hi hopefully, good to hear I have someone with same stage embie  i have been looking at our clinic success rates for 2 day and it is only 40% compared to 58% for 5 day. As you can see I am driving myself mental already!!

Sorry for all of those with BFN's  

Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Hi misswoo,

I TOTALLY know where your coming from BUT being on these forums really does help. I started a topic in this 2 week wait section a bit further down from this topic and a couple of ladies commented and said they got BFP with 2 day embies.

In the clinic when they told me they wouldn't go back in at blastocyst I was really upset and was up til yesterday, including having to gasp for air regularly which I get when I'm anxious! But last night I come on here n started chatting to others and it's really calmed me down. Some of the PMA's iv seen on here are unreal after like 5 BFN!
If those people can cope so can we xxxx


----------



## Trunky

I believe our clinic only do 2dt and they have good success rates generally


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Brilliant to hear thanks trunky


----------



## misswoo

Thats great to hear  fingers crossed x


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hi Everyone. Well it looks like a   for me this time. Really hope it stays  . Wishing all the ladies in waiting  . Congratulations to all the ladies who also got their positives this cycle and a big   to all those who didn't .


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks for the encouragement girls.
My impatience got the better of me.

I did a cheapie which showed nothing.
Then I did a Clear Blue Digital which was a BFP
1-2 weeks.

I've tested 2 days early , so hopefully the little
beans will keep making that HcG rise.

Xxxx for all the BFNs,  
Keep on trying  
This is my 5th IVF

XxBG


----------



## Baby18

Girls I'm panicking now I had brown discharge yesterday morning now I have a bit if brown with red I don't test till Monday & I'm scared it's not worked 

Need some reassurance x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

Congrats on the BFP's this morning! Fabulous news!

I'm only 3dp2dt n I wanna test already, not going to tho!

I'm not too sure bout the discharge baby18 sorry this is my first go, how far into 2ww are you? Xxx


----------



## Baby18

I test on Monday so near the end x


----------



## Hayleybell12

Morning all, 

Sorry for the BFN's   

It isn't fair after everything you have to go through xx 

I'm 5dp5dt and having a sad day. Cried a lot today....As has DH   it's all getting on top of us. I'm feeling like AF is on her way and finding the 2ww torture!

I'm thinking of testing tomorrow but I'm not sure if that is too early or not?


----------



## Flutter74

Hi hayleybell 

i completely understand the tears. i was like that yday. My test date 18th. Im wanting to test early but my thinkin is only do that if the negative won't upset you as it maybe positive on the otd....if that makes sense? 

Try to remain positive as stress is not good and drives us mad. go and distract yourself. i went cinema last night and watch walking on sunshine. its similar to mama mai. v chessy but good fun xxx


----------



## Hayleybell12

Hi flutter74 - thank you for the kind words. Totally makes sense about testing early & being prepared for it.

I hate being on this roller coaster of emotions! I hope you are feeling better today - going to try & talk DH into 'Walking on Sunshine' but I'm sure he would prefer fishing!!

This is my 2nd attempt this year....won't be putting myself through it again in 2014. Fingers crossed for both of us  

Enjoy the weekend xx


----------



## misswoo

Congratulations on your BFP's babyhope and butterfly girl!

Baby, some people still get some blood when pregnant, my mum had bleeding every month when she was pregnant with me. I hope Monday comes quickly for you and that you get your BFP.

Hayleybell, sorry you are having a sad day. Tomorrow will probably be too soon. I think the earliest you can test is between 7-9 days after 5dt but even then for some people it may show negative but on OTD be positive. 

Xx


----------



## Baby18

Thanks misswoo

There was only a fleck of brown after my last visit to the loo (sorry for TMI)

It's just so scary I hate the TWW but I'm gong to hold out testing till Monday  fingers crossed 

Xx


----------



## misswoo

Baby, I think the fact it is brown is good news as it means it is old blood. Maybe it is old implantation blood? Hopefully Monday will bring you good news.

Xx


----------



## Baby18

Hi 

Has anyone suffered with diarrhoea at all? Can't seem to keep much in me over the past two days, that & the brown discharge & one which showed a bit of pink I'm having a crap time of it!!!

I'm trying to drink as much fluids as possible just wondered if anyone else gad experienced this? 

Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19

I had it terribly yesterday but I'm only 3dp2dt.

I rang my clinic and was told just to drink plenty and not take anything and I feel ok - gone the other way back to constipated today tho ahhhhhh! X


----------



## Hayleybell12

Morning,

I hope everyone is feeling ok today. DH and I are feeling a bit better today after the tears yesterday.

I caved in and decided to test....I'm 6dp5dt. I can see a faint 2nd line. It's not dark - it's faint but it's there. Not allowing any excitement just yet. Going to wait until OTD on Wednesday. I haven't told DH as he wants to be there Wednesday. This 2ww is a head messer for sure!

Only time will tell xx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Hayleybell - that is v exciting, my friend on this forum tested 6dp5dt and got a faint line and it became a strong line by OTD. I am same stage as you and I have a test in the drawer i really want to use it!!!! Going to try and wait til at least Tuesday... X


----------



## Flutter74

Hi guys 

its very tempting to test early. im 8days post transfer on two blasto but my clinic said wait until 18th July. that 13days post transfer. may cave and test in the week. 
which tests are you using? I've brought cheap ones but unsure how good they really are?? 

Thanks Xxxx


----------



## Oreo

*flutter* I waited till my OTD, only because I had an extra shot of hcg 5 days after Et, I used a asda one and the one the clinic gave me, but they both shied faint lines, so I brought a clear blue and tested again the next day, so I recommend the digital ones, the clear blue are £10 for a pack of 2 in asda lol


----------



## Flutter74

Oreo

thanks for advance. will defo get clear blue. I didn't have the trigger shot as used donor but don't want to upset myself by testing early . Im paranoid enough. every twinge etc! I've had bad stomach pains and tiredness but both subside over the last 48hrs
my breast are a little tender but nothing major. i sailed through my meds with no side effects;been very lucky tbh. 
its just getting hard now to remain positive. 

Lots of baby luck to us  all. Xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Oreo 

ps congrats to your bfp Xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Flutter, I caved in and tested 10 dpt.

The cheapie test showed nothing and the Clear Blue digital
Said pregnant 1-2 weeks.So I would def recommend that one.

I had donor too.
One  girl I read even tested at 6dpt and got her BFP!!!

I caved in cos I was going insane with anxiety.
Last time I waited right til OTD though.

XBG


----------



## Flutter74

Butterfly girl. 

congrats. wow im really pleased! Im defo going to purchase a clear blue test. I've spent thousands so another tenner is nothing on the great scheme. 

i will look at test poss Tue when ten days. my anxiousness is getting me down Xxx


----------



## Baby18

Hi girls

I'm still getting a bit of brown discharge but I've lasted till now so fingers crossed for tomorrow

I'm hoping the discharge & spotting is normal I'll find out tomorrow morning either way

Wish me luck xx


----------



## Flutter74

Baby 18. 

I wish you all the luck in the world........its hard remaining positive but not long nw. 

my side effects have subside and I've convinced myself its not worked but every person and pregnancy different Xxx


----------



## Laura May

Hello everyone
Just thought I would say hello. I had 2 day 3 embryos transferred today (first time) and may have a third on Tues/Wed is any of my remaining four get to blastocyst stage.
I test on 25th July along with Miss Woo if I'm right?!
What's OTD mean?
I was very concerned about a really bumpy taxi ride home causing cramping but it's settled down now. I'm hoping that isn't enough to upset them!
Good luck to everyone x x


----------



## Karou

Thought I'd join in, had two frozen blastocysts transferred on Friday (donor egg), this is my last go so keeping everything crossed. Had BFP's in the past but miscarried before 8 weeks, being supported by recurrent miscarriage unit so if I get a BFP this time I get support from them, so fingers crossed.
Just wanted to say Baby 18, brown discharge is a really good sign, its usually implantation bleeding.
Wishing everyone on here as much serenity as can be managed at this crazy time and lots of luck


----------



## Flutter74

Laura may 

otd means Offical test date. 

good luck. mine 18th. 

Did test today which at 8dpt wasn't the best. i used a cheapie tho. so disappointed with the bfn. going to purchase a clear blue test and wait 

Xxxx


----------



## PKW

Hi all, 

Sorry - I've not really been on this thread much. I was in my own zone during the 2ww but did get a BFP on Thursday. So exciting and hoping we jump the next hurdle and our little one stays. Good luck to everyone. Congrats on babe other BFPs and condolences for the BFNs.

Baby wishes to you all on your journey xxx X xxx


----------



## Little Rie

Evening ladies,

I have tears streaming down my face from laughter at having read the stories on this thread... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0

Boy, I needed a giggle, and thought you might like it too! 
How have I not seen this before?!

Unfortunately I don't have any funny stories to add to it!


----------



## Baby18

Omg ladies

I've got a BFP!!! No make that two BFP's!!  I did a digital test which says 2-3 weeks which is about right as well 

I had a slight bit if spotting when I wiped & I mean slight so I will update the clinic, but I will take this as a positive result, both tests were positive 

Here's to the next 2ww for a scan!!

Thanks for all the support xxx


----------



## Little Rie

Congratulations Baby!!    
I hope the rest goes smoothly, and the 2ww for the scan doesn't drag, although I'm sure it will!!


----------



## Baby18

Thanks I'm still spotting & the more I think if it the more I think it's the drugs aggravating me 

Just have to wait & see what the clinic says

Can't believe it tbh

X


----------



## Abs77

I tested at 9 days post blastocyst transfer but BFN utterly devastated my DH & best friend said keep going with all the meds & retest on OTD but I have lost all hope x


----------



## Flutter74

Baby 18- wow congtras really pleased 

abs77.- im 9 days post blasto and bfn. clinic said test Fri so goin to wait til then. keep the positive thinkin hun Xxxx


----------



## Flutter74

Abs77- don't give up all hope. I've just been to see my gp for sick note as far to stress to work. he v good and had 7 attempts himself. he said 9 days to early and was v clear about waiting til Fri. if bfn try again Mon.


----------



## sickofwaiting

Baby - congrats!!! Great news. 

Abs77 - hope you get your bfp on OTD - it can change. 

I'm at home on my own and have preg test upstairs in drawer - OTD is weds. I really want to test but way too scared and hubby says I'm not allowed!! Think I'm being quite strong resisting it!!!! Argghh!! X


----------



## Baby18

It's so hard not to test early but you only have two days I've been spotting now for 3 days & was expecting the worse & I got a BFP, try & wait if you can 

I'm watching friends to distract me whilst I wait for the clinic to ring, still scary seeing spotting 

Xx


----------



## Flutter74

Sick of waiting.....listen to hubby! Not easy .I've convinced myself its not worked my side effects have subside. need to be patient

baby 18- the spotting must b scary but you have bfp Xx


----------



## Baby18

Hi ladies

My first scan is in the 8th of August which seems a life time away

With regards to the spotting I've just got to keep an eye on it, if I get pain or heavy bleed to ring them

Eckkk I'm scared now & feel like hibernating till then but I know I can't!! 

Xx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Thanks Ladies, I'm going to be strong. I can't bear to get a BFN so I'd rather stay in limbo land! 

I have had cramps on and off but I really have no idea if I am pregnant or not. I don't think we would be able to tell this early on anyway but it's so hard not to analyse everything. I got up twice in the night to pee, frequent peeing is apparently a preg sign…!

Baby that's great about your scan, must be scary too. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I love Friends, always cheers me up!

xx


----------



## Doodlicious

Hi Ladies, can I join you?

I had an early blast transferred on 6/7 so am now 8dp5dt.  I have been spotting since Friday, started off with a tiny tiny speck, then some brown spotting, now heavier pink spotting.  I stupidly tested this morning with a First Response and it came back negative.  I have myself convinced that it's going to be a BFN, but how do I get through to OTD on Saturday without driving myself crazy?

Also should I ring the clinic about the spotting?


----------



## Flutter74

Doodilicous.......the spotting could be normal as many do! Ive feel disappointed as ive not spotted. i think it could be implantation bleeding. we drive ourselves crazy. being paranoid with every twinge. but reality is we will only know when we test on the otd. mine a day before yours. 

please keep positive and try to chill. i am telling myself the same Xxx


----------



## Julydeadline

Hello, 

Can I join too - cannot believe I've just had ET and have two lovely ebbies on board! - 1st day of 2WW!!!


----------



## Flutter74

Its an amazing feeling! Congrats on pupo Xxx


----------



## MariMar

Hi Everyone,

See a lot of ladies I know on here  . So glad we've made it to this point, such a big part of the battle done!

I'm 2dp5dt, so veeeeery early stages, and had 2 embies transferred - both slow as anything, as 1 was a compacting morula and one a 3-day-style embie... At 5 days! Still, I'm trying to be hopeful. My OTD is Wedns 23 July!

Been crampy today, but hard to tell anything much - nothing's felt normal down there for weeks! 

Hugs to all


----------



## bumpylady

I can't believe I've finally made it onto this thread. Nice to see some familiar names from my last cycle & I think a few of us have had ET today so we will all be in here now.


----------



## irma2013

Hello dears, i'd like to join you. PUPO since last Wednesday on 2nd IVF attempt.
Having to test while away on a business trip next week, have to decide between finding out early to avoid doing unnecessary additional injections/pessaries, and waiting with finding out until i've finish stressful client meetings.. will probably go with latter..


----------



## Hayleybell12

Evening,

Can't believe I am writing this....it's a BFP for us.

I hope everyone is doing ok. The 2ww is a mind messer!!


----------



## Jojonz

Hayleybell congrats!!! That's super exciting and I know what you mean about not being able to believe it. 
Congrats to all other BFP's too and really sorry for those who have had a BFN, it's so hard to get your head around
x


----------



## Flutter74

Hayleybell.....wow im v pleased. you caved and tested early but its paid off. i will wait til Fri. really really pleased for you both. i just pray its a bfp for me! Xxx

welcome to the newbies


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi all can see there is lots to catch up on already! I am PUPO as of the 14th July with a 5 day transfer and my OTD is 25th July! It was a bit touch and go today as I had OHSD after egg collection last week but the Dr was happy for me to proceed as it had gone down. Excited but a little bit scared also!

Starry can I be added to the front page please?  

Lots of luck to everyone!! Xxx


----------



## Abs77

Hi all, just tested 12 days after blastocyst et and BFN, I knew when I tested at BFN at 9 days it hadn't worked but still gutted. Just keep asking myself why did it go wrong, it should have worked! Cycled at same time as my SIL and she's BFP which just makes it that bit harder.


----------



## Jojonz

Hi Abs77 - so sorry to hear your BFN today, and yes that's so much harder with your SIL, so hard to feel it's fair. oh Man. Sending lots of hugs to you x

Lynsey_90 congrats on being PUPO - exciting time

Flutter got my fingers crossed for a BFP for you too


----------



## Flutter74

Abs 77. Im so sorry. there nothing anyone can say that will make you feel better. there nothing you have done. its beyond your control. 
i test Fri at 13days and dreading it. my gp  yesterday said if negative try again at 16days. unsure if that helps or makes any difference. 


please don't be hard on yourself


----------



## Abs77

Jojonz and Flutter thank you so much for your support, it helps not to feel alone in this.

Flutter I have my fingers and toes crossed for Friday xxxx


----------



## Flutter74

Thanks abs7. Im not feeling v hopeful tho. just wish i had a def sign. Its driving me crazy  . Im going observing every twinge. my Boobs hurt last night but nothing now. 

have you got a plan b? Been advised to have a plan b. mine to do it agai. i have no snow babies so will need to choose donors and go through the process. its hard going but lots on here done it several times. Im grateful i have good support from friends especially as Im single Xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Lynsey 90...good luck to you too. i have two blasto on broad my otd is Fri at 13days. guess i could test but dreading it Tbh. Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Thanks jojonz and congrats on your BFP  

Hi flutter74 I know the feeling! Is such early days for me but already I feel sick about testing! Ru planning on testing early or ru waiting until your OTD? At the moment I am planning on holding out (at the moment!)

Abs77 so sorry to hear your news


----------



## kk79

morning all, so heres to holding out for OTD! Come on Friday and stay away AF.

I am 8dpt / day 31 of my cycle.
Last two failed at 8dpt/32 and 9dpt/29 so completely nail biting times......

good luck ladies


----------



## Flutter74

Lynsey 90..i plan to now hold on. the clinic advised 13days post transfer which is 2days longer than most. don't know why?!. I tested with a cheapie pound land special sun at 8dpt. that was neg. didn't make me feel great tbh Xxx. 

Kk......keeping everything crossed Xxx


----------



## Doris83

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had 2 day 3 embryo's transferred yesterday, my OTD is the 28th July.


----------



## mer123

Im day 7p6dt now. Its my last fet all the embryos have been grade 4A but none have implanted and this is my last frozen one. scared and not sure what to do now. Had ivf twins few years ago, one passed away after a week of being born. dont want this last one to fail , very nervous but not going to test


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hi,

Congratulations on all the BFP''s.  Unfortunately its a BFN for us


----------



## sickofwaiting

Nurse Kelly - I'm so sorry. It's so unfair. Big hugs to you. 

Hayleybell - congratulations!  such great news xxx

I am testing tomorrow and I think I am being quite strong - still haven't tested and I work at home and have a test in the drawer!!! going out for dinner and to cinema tonight to take our minds off it a bit. Argghhh. I don't know what to think - I think we have quite a good chance being our 2nd cycle and 2 good blasts and I had the endo scratch too but I don't have any symptoms!!! I don't feel like AF is on way but then I never get any cramping until after I've already started and i never get sore boobs or PMT or anything so no idea what to think really! 

Good luck to everyone beginning their 2ww…

xx


----------



## kk79

Good luck for tomorrow sickofwaiting. I had a scratch for this FET too - nasty aren't they? But hopefully effective! fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sickofwaiting

Thanks Kk79 - good luck to you for Friday too. I didn't find the scratch too bad to be honest, just a bit weird! I was really nervous about it! I really hope it makes the difference this time. I will be so gutted if I'm not pregnant. xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi girls,
I got a BFP today but it was bittersweet
as my Beta was only 144 for 12 dpt.
I think that's really low.
Not very hopeful 

XBG


----------



## mer123

Im day 7p6dt now. Its my last fet all the embryos have been grade 4A but none have implanted and this is my last frozen one. scared and not sure what to do now. Had ivf twins few years ago, one passed away after a week of being born. dont want this last one to fail , very nervous but not going to test. OTD saturday 19th.


----------



## kk79

oh girls, this is a hard path, and my thoughts are truly with to the bffn's. I add an extra f - I think we all know what it stands for!

IVF is so tough, they should dish out medals for emotional strength to all of us! chin up ladies xx


----------



## Karou

Hi Butterfly girl, I feel your pain, its so difficult to know when you can relax. I'm certainly no expert but I don't thing the actual number is that important, its whether it doubles or not in the next 48 to 72 hours, so don't lose hope, the reassurance you seek could just be round the corner.
Congratulations to those who have recently got BFP's and huge hugs for those with BFN's I so agree that we all deserve a medal (and probably some cake) for coping with all this stress.
AFM, I'm not due to test until 27th (my clinic is saying test 14 days after blastocyst transfer), but I will probably crumble and test at 10 days post transfer. I currently have lower back ache and can't work out whether I feel depressed because AF is about to arrive or potentially optimistic as an early pregnancy sign (probably a bit early as my snow babies were only put back on Friday)!

What a roller coaster, hang in there girls, we know the prize is worth it


----------



## Flutter74

Sow......good luck for tmw. i had endo scratch too and according to the research it "doubles your chances". also you have two blasto on board. so you have a real good chance!  . 
i keep telling myself the same. Have a nice relaxing evening Xxx

butterfly girl.....wow fab news! Keep positive hun Xxx

karou......i agree its an emotional rollorcoaster. keep positive


----------



## sickofwaiting

Thanks Flutter that's given me a bit of positivity back! I felt really positive when I first had the transfer, the embryologist and doctor said we have a good chance and they are good quality, but over the last 10 days that positivity seems to have evaporated!! Must try and remember i have a good chance and I have done everything I can to make this work. Can't believe tomorrow I'll know. I am going to have to make hubby look at the test I am too scared!!! Good luck to you too I will keep my fingers crossed. 

Butterfly girl - don't panic - I don't know much about Hcg numbers but I really hope everything is ok, 144 doesn't sound too low? I won't get a blood test at my clinic so they don't even check HCG levels! 

Mer123 - so sorry to hear about your baby. That's awful. I really hope you get the result you deserve. xxx


----------



## ronniesgirl

Can I be added to the list please Sharry, I had IUI #3 today so my test day is the 29th, had a totally different cycle this time round compared to the first 2 so I hope thats a good sign


----------



## KALM

Flutter and KK9 we are test date buddies! Today I bought a clear blue pregnancy test... It was kind of exciting as it is the first time I have ever bought one in my life! I am not going to test early but wanted a back up in case anything went wrong with the test kit I had from the clinic!

My thought are with all who have had BFN's  . It's such a tough time....

Hang in their butterfly girl... Think good thoughts to your embryo!


----------



## Flutter74

Sow......glad your feeling more positive. the clinic said i have 60% chance which is pretty dam good.  . im considering delaying testing as  i am too fear and don't want to test whilst on my own. hope that makes sense and not too mardy Xxx

Kalm.....everything crossed for you!  . this 2Ww hard going. i am observing every twinge and then fearing no signs at all but so many people have different experiences and some have no signs. therefore its either worked or not!  . 

keep us posted Xxxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

BFP for me!!!!!!!  Can't believe it. Second line is quite faint but definitely there. Didn't go to bed til 1am then woke up at 5 desperate for a wee so maybe that's why it's a bit faint?? Going to get digital test just to be sure. Am in shock!! xx


----------



## Hayleybell12

Massive congratulations!! I thought of you as soon as I woke up this morning  

Looks like we will be due on the same day!!! Just a question of how many we both have in the oven


----------



## kk79

hey KALM, that's nice. I was naughty and did a test this morning which was negative which brought me back down to earth a bit. But still no AF so theres still hope it could change by Friday? I'm just torturing myself now....

But id rather be braced for the worst I guess than have a total meltdown in work if AF arrives.
But its day 32 and that's very late for me so still hoping....no symptoms either....could it change in two days or is my period late because of the cyclogest bullets? oh who knows.

I tell you what tho ladies, I know when this road gets tough its devastating but a good friend of mine is very poorly with cancer at the moment and it sure puts our problems into perspective. 

I hope you all have a good day today x


----------



## Little Rie

*Abs77*, really sorry to read out the BFN, especially given the news from your SIL. 

*nurse_kelly*, really sorry to read about your BFN also. 

*Hayleybell & sickofwaiting*, congratulations on the 

*Butterfly girl*, congratulations on the  & I  that your levels rise!
*Baby18*, the 8th August must seem like a life time away! I hope the spotting eases. Good luck!

*Bumpylady, Doods, Doris83, Irma2013, Julydeadline, kk79, Lynsey, MariMar, & ronniesgirl*, great to see you all over here on the 2ww! Congratulations on the PUPO!

*Flutter & kk79*, good luck with your OTDs on Friday, and to *Doods & mer123* for yours on Saturday!

*Irma*, I hope you've managed to work out the dilemma on when to test when away for work. I personally would wait until the stressful client meetings.

*mer123*, good luck with your FET. I can't imagine how you are feeling with all of this, and I am so sorry to read about your previous loss. I  that this FET knows how very much they are wanted, and sticks around.

*AFM*, we're jousting waiting, waiting, waiting. Nothing significant to report, except I have been feeling really angry & easily   off recently, so not like me. I seem to be getting irritated by things that would normally just wash over me. I am still struggling to sleep, work has been hard & stressful so maybe that's part of it. We are 6dp3dt now, and testing next Wednesday via a blood test. DH won't be with me when I receive the results call, so I'm going to POAS Wednesday morning so we can be together for the result. Good luck to my OTD buddies, [/size]Irma2013 & Hopefully2014[/size]!!


----------



## Flutter74

Sow.......wow amazing. i so v pleased. although never doubted. certainly given me hope for the next two days. I've been thinking of testing over the wknd rather than Fri. im so v nervous. not easy peeing on a stick when by yourself. xxx. 

Kk79. Wait til Fri on otd. testing early is torture. i did at 8dpt and negative. Fri will be 13dpt. 

little rie....hang in there 

xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

thanks for your messages  I have literally no symptoms whatsoever. I almost can't believe it's actually true. Just waiting for the clinic to call me back and book in my scan!!! Seems so surreal. Been up since 4.30!

Good luck to those testing in next few days. Flutter good luck i will be thinking of you. Testing over weekend sounds like a good plan.

Hayleybell - thanks! Guess it will be same due date! I did an online calculator thing and it says 24th March is that right?? xx


----------



## Flutter74

Sow .......thanks! I have v few signs tbh. was in pain following et but nothing since. no bleed either. do you think endo helped them snuggle ?? Bet you cannot wait for scan?!


----------



## Doris83

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone can offer any advice? I'm 2dp3dt and have been feeling terribly nauseous since I woke up this morning. I know its too early to mean anything but does anyone have any tips on how to relieve it? Its getting steadily worse as the day goes on.


----------



## Flutter74

Doris 83. 
Try ginger biscuit. water & them sea band travel wrist bands supposed to help 

hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## ronniesgirl

I'm sorry but whats PUPO?


----------



## Nikki0579

So here I am 1dp5dt on a natural frozen embryo transfer!!!! My first fresh cycle of IVF ended up in an early biochemical loss.  This was a difficult time for me as we had a negative result on test day but ended up two weeks later in A and E having a miscarriage  I have been called the anomaly by the consultant!!

I spent three months feeling so low that looking back I don't even recognise myself but thankfully had the support of my partner, family and close friends!!!

So today I am 1dp5dt and wondered if any lovely ladies out there are also in the 2ww?

Last time I had time off from work but I felt that being at home wasn't for me it gave me too much time to think!!! So back to work I go tomorrow!!! Fortunately I have a pleasant two days ahead at work so should be fun!!! This time round we will be having a blood test to confirm pregnancy following our negative hpt last time!!!!


Anyone else doing or done a natural FET? X x


----------



## Flutter74

Ronnie girl. pupo is pregnant until proven otherwise. after your transfer 

nikki......good luck and hope work goes ok! Xxx


----------



## Nikki0579

Thank you flutter74!!! I see from your post that you had two blastocysts back on 5 July, have you tested yet? I had a grade b blastocyst ice baby placed back, only one they wouldn't put two in for me!!!!

So I have no symptoms just wind and I'm guessing that is from the progesterone suppositories  x


----------



## MariMar

YAAAY, Sickofwaiting! Such good news - especially lovely from a cycle buddy. 

Sharry, can you please add me? IVF OTD 23 July.

I'm on my 2nd round of IVF, and as I'm a Lowe responder (DOR), I was excited to have 8 fertilised eggs (better than my 2 the first time around). Sadly, on transfer day, I had 2 to put back, but they had both developed slowly - one was a compacted morula (so just before blast) and the other was at a 3-day stage... Both at 5 days! Now I'm 4dp5dt and worried. Has anyone else heard of success stories with slow-developing embryos?

Hugs to all.


----------



## Flutter74

Nikki. 
i haven't tested lately. Did sun but at 8dpt. clinic said test Fri at 13dpt but i may leave it til over wknd. im sooooo nervous Tbh. 

my clinic said set until transfer day when the grade c not good quality for frostie so said use it or lose it. i had to resign paperwork and have discussion about multi birth. stats 60-65% success and 35% multi birth


----------



## Little Rie

Thank you Flutter. Been in a *foul* moo mood all day, but spending time with DH this evening & playing with the dog along the river sun made me happier 

*Doris*, I'm sorry that I don't have any advice, other than to also recommend the travel sickness wrist bands. How are you feeling now?

Hi *Nikki0579*, what's a natural FET? Sorry to read about your previous mc. We are all sitting, waiting, in our 2ww! I am 6dp3dt following our first ever single embryo transfer from an ICSI. Our official test date (OTD) is next Wednesday, 23rd July. Scary but exciting times!

I seem to have really sensative, mahoosive boobs at the minute, no significant symptoms otherwise. Anyone else have (.)(.) difficulties?! I like the size, but not the sensitivity lol!


----------



## Flutter74

Little r...  my boobs are ok but yours sound ouch. 
glad you had a nice walk. xxx


----------



## KALM

*SickofWaiting*.. congrats!! Your wait is now over!! well okay maybe another 8 months to go, but you are on the journey!! How soon until you have your first scan?

*Little Rie* sorry to hear your mood has not been good, but you are right, when you are out enjoying the evening sunshine it is hard to stay grumpy! My boobs are also feeling heavier... when I had a back massage yesterday it felt really uncomfortable to lie on them to start with! I've not been sleeping on my front at night either like I normally would.. just doesn't feel right. I sometimes get a bit of heaviness normally around my period (but not every time) but not to the point like this where it feels a bit odd to lie on them!

*Flutter* and *KK9* hope the early negatives were just because you tested too early and your bodies hadn't made enough hcG yet. I didn't realise until yesterday that when our bodies start creating it then the volumes normally double every day! Fingers crossed that Friday is a lucky day for us


----------



## Flutter74

Kalm thanks for yr message. i genuinely don't want to test. far to nervous


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

I have been popping in since transfer on Monday 7th but not posted yet.  Congrats to all those that have had their BFP.  

OTD is Sunday 20th for me.  So far other than a few small twinges and some pains that felt as if it was my ovaries adjusting no symptoms at all.

Doris  - I had nausea last time.  I found that toast, scone or potato helped - I suppose they are all quite absorbing.  Check the packet but I am sure you can take gaviscon too - I couldn't drink the liquid but if I needed to last time i used the chewy tablets.


----------



## Flutter74

Talking frog....good luck for sun.


----------



## Little Rie

I have just woken up from one of the most vivid dreams that I've ever had.  It was OTD & a BFN. Although it was only a dream (more like a nightmare), I feel absolutely devastated. Hope this doesn't mean anything. OTD is Wednesday 23rd.

There's always a silver lining, and that is at least I managed to get some sleep!!


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi Again

Flutter those are wise words on my first and only fresh ivf cycle I started to bleed before OTD then tested as advised and had a negative yet 2 weeks after ended up in hospital having a miscarriage not every woman secretes enough hcg in her urine to pick up pregnancy!!!! So until the fat lady rears her head try to stay positive!!!! Difficult I know wished back then I would have heard my own advice!!! Good luck for this weekend x x

Little Rie a natural FET (frozen Embryo Transfer) so if you have any left from your fresh cycle they freeze them!! My consultant gave me the option of stimulated (drugs) or going with my own body clockwork!! So this month I had 2 scans on day 10 and 14 to check my womb lining which may I add was thicker than when I did my fresh IVF   And that I was naturally producing a mature egg which again was larger than the ivf cycle!!!! Confused much!

Anyway you have to refrain from sex just in case and keep testing on opk tests to pick up your surge, all depending on the stage your envies were frozen is how many days later you go in!! I had 2 five day blasts frozen so they took out one and hoped it survived the thaw process and it did  so here I am 2dp5dt no symptoms and praying to some higher power for this to be the one!!!

Your dream doesn't mean anything Hun it's just the 2ww playing tricks!!! My OTD is Sat 26 but will probably be in on 25 for bloods as my last cycle played tricks so to get a definite it's a blood test for me!!!! X x


----------



## Nikki0579

Oh and Little Rie I also have sore but getting larger boobs I reckon mine is down to the progesterone!!!! Let's hope it's something else though hey


----------



## kk79

hey KALM, i did another hpt this morning (it was a two pack, dont be mad!)- but still bffn  will anything change by otd tomorrow? who knows....feeling very un-optimistic.

but on the plus i havent actually started my period yet so there is still a shred of hope until AF rears her ugly head. I wonder if though the cyclogest is putting it off, but i'm generally regular as clockwork - you could set big ben by my cycles, day 28/29 normally but i've got to 33 as of today. Whats that all about?

oh ladies, its back to the drawing board for us if this one doesnt work....we always said we'd give it another shot but how unfair for all three blasties to fail.....life eh?   xx


----------



## ronniesgirl

Hello I'm a littlebit worried. We asked the doctor who did my DIUI how many sperm there were in our sample and he said 2.4 million motile which he said was "fine" but I've been told that its a low number. Is this why my first 2 DIUI failed?


----------



## Flutter74

Kk. try test tmw on otd. But remember false negative. my gp advised test Fri and again Mon. not everyone levels are the same. important testing over wknd when someone can be here. don't want to be alone plus as silly as it sounds i have a new sofa coming and don't want to deal with that if my heart broke . 

xxx


----------



## mer123

Day 9 now P6DT, its my last FET. No more left now too scared to test need lots of luck.


----------



## Flutter74

Mer 123. Lots of luck. im the Same as you. the word petrified springs to mind


----------



## mer123

Flutter74 all the very best to you. It worked for me first tiem last time with twins, but it was bittersweet and my son passed away. i dont even know if i will continue after this.


----------



## Flutter74

Mer 123. I cannot begin to imagine how your feeling especially after a death of yr son. Lets be positive you have a blasto on board. has the clinic given you any stats


----------



## mer123

thank you fluter. all i know is that it is a grade 4A embryo, however all the previous fets had a 4A also but none of them implanted. this is my last one


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Flutter and Mer -   to both of you


----------



## Flutter74

Mer 123. That a good grade especially with a fet. try and remain positive the best ya can.  

Baby hope......thanks! Hw are you? I see you had a chemical bfp


----------



## mer123

babyHope thank, sorry it hasn't worked out. but if it helps, you are young and that itself is a big help so do be positive.


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Thanks girls. Im ok just hoping that next time it will work out. Try not to test early girls , it hurts so much more to know you were to see it gradually fade away a few days later. I tested from 6dp6dt and got positives everyday on the first reponse  until 11dp6dt which was my OTD and it turned to a BFN. If you wait until the test date and its positive you have more of a chance that it will be a keeper and may save you some heartache. Dont read everyone elses symptoms - they will not match up to yours and whilst i was in my 2ww there was quite a few ladies who got suprise BFP on their OTD as they had no symptoms at all.Some had even taken tests days earlier and got a  BFN. You dont know till you know on test day. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you all .


----------



## bumpylady

Hi all, I had 2 blasts transferred on Monday. The wait is driving me insane, I'm having AF cramps and bad back. Last night I had a bit of salmon coloured pink discharge mixed in with the crinone that leaked out.
I'm trying to stay as positive as I can


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Sounds positive bumpylady. Goodluck


----------



## KALM

Flutter I am also a bag of nerves now... I was fine until I got home today, but now I'm like in less than 12 hours I will know!!!! Dud my zeta west visualisation which calmed me down a little... Just have to remember to breathe!  Sounds definitely best that you test with someone else there, I would not want to do mine on my own!

Kk9 fingers crossed tomorrow the indicator will have changed!!


----------



## 97762

Hi all! I have been following everyone's journeys this month but haven't posted for a while.  So sorry to hear of ladies who did not get the positive results they were hoping for.  Congratulations for those who did.  

I agree that the wait can really mess with you.  I just wanted to say in light of some of the recent posts when I tested on my OTD I only had a very faint line (so faint i was not sure whether to be excited or not) and had to wait to take another test two days later.  I am sure that if I had tested early it would have been a negative result.  I am now only a week away from my 7 week scan on 25th.  Please do not give up hope and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Flutter74

Kalm......visualization work is good. i see a therapist and had my reflexology tonight feeling better. Let me know how u get on! Keeping everything crossed. 

j and j.....remain positive. not long before scan. 

Bumpy lady.......early days remain calm and positive 

thinking of u all. 

f xx


----------



## kk79

its all over again ladies, i cant believe my rotten luck....3 out of three blasts failed so its back to a fresh cycle on the credit card
even though i tested early and knew im in pieces. what is wrong wth me...

i hope you all have a better day than me..... ho hum......


----------



## Flutter74

Kk. im so sorry hun im really am. nothing i can say going to make today feel better. please don't think you done somethg wrong! 
I've not tested yet. need to when not alone. 
i genuinely feel the pain. somehow try and remain positive. 
this ivf  journey is a painful   .  . 


Xxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83

So sorry kk79


----------



## KALM

kK9 I feel your pain. I was a wreck this morning, started crying even when we were waiting the 3 minutes for the lines to show, I was so nervous and all the emotions if the last few weeks came out I think. After 3 mins we looked and thought it was a BFN so then there were even more tears. It was the worst feeling ever, so I know how you feel. But then we looked again in better light and it did look as though there was a second very faint line, but we were not sure if it could be trusted as the instructions said after more than 3 mins the results were not reliable!  So then we got a clear blue out and tried that. I was still sobbing away and OH had to do the looking, but according to that it's a BFP!!! What an emotional roller coaster this all is! I was then crying and shaking even more, and to be frank I think I still feel in shock!!


----------



## Mitford

Hi *Sharry*

Would you mind adding me please... My test date is 25/07/14.

Thanks

x


----------



## kk79

oh kalm, welldone, i'm pleased its worked for at least one of us xxx take care of your self and the precious cargo


----------



## Flutter74

Kalm well done. really pleased for you. im just looking at my test rather than peeing on. 

its vile! Please pray its worked for me!  . 


f xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Kk - so sorry  it really is just so so unfair. Massive hugs to you hun, look after yourself xx

Kalm - congrats!! Fab news xx

Flutter - will be thinking of you, fingers crossed hun - are you testing today or over wkend? 

Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Kalm I know I have already congratulated u on our fbook group but couldn't do pom poms there!  

Kk79 am so sorry. Hope you're ok it all seems so cruel sometimes! I really hope your next cycle is the one Xx

Welcome mitford! I think I remember you from the Liverpool women's thread. Glad you were able to go ahead with transfer I think I saw you had OHSS? I had it too although thankfully it went away quote quickly. Our OTD's are the same. Lots of luck! Xx


----------



## vicky1980

Hi Ladies, 

Massive Hugs to everyone with a BFN.  Was really sorry to read these posts, hopefully you will get your BFP soon.  

We tested yesterday and got our BFP which is fab, can't quite believe its worked, we are both in shock a little as you read so many stories of it not working.  Just have to hope it sticks around.

Sorry feels horrid telling of our good news while so many have had bad news.  Our thoughts are with you all. 

love Vicky xx


----------



## MariMar

Oh, KK, I'm so sorry, that is so, so crap. You must be heartbroken, but take heart that maybe that just wasn't the right batch, and that the next time will be great! It is so expensive, and it's not even just the money, it's the time and the stress and the pressure from yourself and your partner and other people. I really hope you take some time out to relax and plan later - good time for a nice gin and tonic! Big hugs to you.

KALM and Vicky: really happy for you ladies! Take care of yourselves and don't forget to keep checking in on us 

AFM
Just patiently waiting, waiting, waiting and trying to not even think about anything involving IVF at all! Going to a wedding this weekend, have had visitors and work's been hectic, so it's been easier than hoped! Have my OTD on Wedns. A worried because I have NO side effects at all anymore. None. Not since 5dp5dt. So it's been 3 days of that! Find myself wishing for puffy naps and nausea!

X


----------



## Hayleybell12

Sorry for the BFN today girls xx 

MariMar - not feeling anything isn't a bad thing. I felt nothing after about day 4p5dt and got a BFP....

Hope you are all enjoying the weather xx


----------



## Flutter74

Hi ladies 

I've finally plucked up the courage and tested. its positive and im completely shocked. 

like vicky i feel bad for the bfn. 


This journey so hard. im v lucky especially as first time! 

Thinking about you all. xxx


----------



## KALM

Yay Flutter!! Fab news  ,I still feel in shock now still, so I know how you feel! vicky massive congrats to you too!!

marimar, hang in there, just like symptoms don't always equate to a BFP, equally no symptoms dont mean it's not working. Have faith !!

Just a quick one as I'm on my phone which isn't the easiest to go back and see who I missed personals for.


----------



## Karou

So sorry to hear the sad news about the BFN's, having been there too, I know there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel much better, but sending   anyway.

Congrats on the   such fantastic news and gives us all hope.

I am 8dpt5dt, I have back ache and have had since about 3dpt, feels like AF is about to arrive, but not other symptoms, keep checking the boobs, if they're not sore because I'm pregnant they will be because I keep feeling them! This is such a roller coaster, but trying to not test early, my clinic said wait 14 days, but I hear a lot of clinics say 10, don't know what I should do, I'm quite liking living in the ignorant bubble and feel quite scared about testing - argh, no matter how many times you have done this before the 2WW does not get any easier.

 to everyone on the 2WW


----------



## Flutter74

Karou 

just to let u know i was obsessed with my boobs. kept touching them but they are exactly same as they have been. no pain. enlargement nothing! So don't stress about the bb 

i would test on otd. i waited 13dpt. its hell on earth waiting tho! 

Loads of luck xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Thanks Kalm. keep us all posted.


----------



## Karou

Thanks Flutter74, will try and stay strong and hold out - trying not to over analyse every twinge  
Are you going to get bloods done? Keep us posted


----------



## Flutter74

Karou. 

clinic don't do beta testd? Does your ? 

F xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Big congrats to flutter and Vicky!   xxx

Marimar I know this symptom spotting is hard! I feel a bit cranky a bit like I do before AF but nothing else and feels in so much contrast to how I felt during treatment cos of OHSS that it just feels like nothing is really happening now! I never realised how hard this wait would be!Xx


----------



## Flutter74

Thanks lynsey when yr otd ? 

Xxx


----------



## Julydeadline

Hi Sharry - could you put me on the front board  IVF OTD 25/07  thanks x


----------



## Karou

Ooh, so many of us testing around the same time! OTD 24th!
Flutter74 my clinic don't do HCG but as I have had a number of miscarriages I am under the recurrent miscarriage unit and if I get a BFP on a stick I go to them and they will do HCG tests and scans for me. Last time I did this and got a BFP and got a positive I used Nuffield to do my bloods. Although to be honest I'm not sure it tells you that much more, just a bit of reassurance of the numbers are really good before you get to your first scan.

Sending positive vibes every bodies way xx


----------



## Flutter74

Karou. keeping everything crossed for you. glad to see yr monitored thoroughly 

loads of fairy dust to everyone.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Flutter my otd is next Friday (25th). 

I'm finding this 2ww so hard already! I just wish I had a tangible symptom but it's so hard cos of the progesterone supplements. I have a bit of lower back ache and sore big boobs but I get that every month just before AF anyway. I'm really panicking it hasn't worked but I know that won't help so keep telling myself to be positive but I'm finding it so hard! I think after all the drama of the last week or two it all just seems so quiet and normal now! I know that sounds stupid!

Sorry for the rant!Xx


----------



## Doodlicious

BFN for me as expected. I am gutted but knew it was coming.


----------



## Flutter74

Lynsey. i completely understand i was the same. the second week was he'll and obsessive. my signs was and still are v v minimal. my bb are normal too! Im still in shock. please try and be calm. believe its worked!


----------



## Flutter74

Doodilicous. i am so v sorry about your bfn. is there any chance you testd to early ? I did 13dpt5dt. despite knowing i could at 11dpt. hormone level may not be high enough...... 
Sorry i really am. 

F Xx


----------



## bumpylady

*doodlicious* I'm so sorry about your bfn.

*Lynsey* my otd is Wednesday and I'm feeling the same as you. It is really hard to be positive. I'm fed up of the waiting now and just want to know the outcome. The not knowing is driving me crazy.


----------



## Flutter74

Bumpy lady.......sending lots of baby dust


----------



## bumpylady

Thank you *flutter* need all the baby dust and luck I can get.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Thanks flutter I know you're right there's no point stressing. I find it hard as I'm naturally a bit of a pessimist to be honest but I know I've got to keep hopeful and strong. Hope you're having a good day - has it sunk in yet?  

Bumpy I know! This symptom spotting or lack of is a killer! Fingers crossed for you too Xx

Doodlicious I really hope you're ok it must be so tough it's just not fair I'm so sorry. I hope your hubby and lovely doggies are taking good care of you today. Looking forward to our northern meet up it will be lovely to meet you Xx


----------



## Flutter74

Lynsey.....not sunk in at all. tbh i feel physically same. keep thinking is it a dream. may feel more real after the scan in two wks. 

xxx


----------



## Doodlicious

Definitely not too early. I am 13dp5dt, and AF has been and gone!


----------



## Flutter74

So crap doodilicous  . 

f xxx


----------



## buddy01

Hi all

Just discovered this thread.  I am 9 days past embryo transfer (ICSI) and I test on Friday 25th.  Been having some AF type pains this morning.  I hope that this is not a bad sign?   Trying to keep positive and am determined not to test until Friday.

Good luck to everyone else too.
Jane x


----------



## faithhope7

Hi, I'm new to this thread and forum. I am also in my TWW and go for blood test on 30th July. This is my second IVF. This time I had 2 embryos transferred on Day 2. My first ivf was last April which ended in negative result. I had my egg transfer on Wednesday 16th. I have had mild OHSS since egg collection looking very bloated and nausea. Feeling a little better each day but still heavily bloated.

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Flutter74

Buddy and faith hope. welcome & good luck. 
keep us posted


----------



## sickofwaiting

Bit late but Flutter CONGRATS!! That's fab news  I don't feel any different either. Tempted to test again in case I imagined it! Xx


----------



## faithhope7

Thank you Flutter. Good luck with your scan in two weeks. Keep us posted x


----------



## Flutter74

Thanks sow........i kept looking at mine but now blank screen due to digital . looking fwd to scan. 

faith hope......will do and you too! This forum v supportive 

xxxxx


----------



## KALM

Welcome FaithHope and Buddy! Buddy, AF style cramps are v normal and no. 1 symptom going by survey on the 2ww board. I had them from 4dp5dt, and still do a bit.  Keep up the positivity!!!  FaithHope bloating is also common and I guess especially if you had mild OHSS, hope you are drinking lots of water still?

SickOfWaiting and Flutter I am definitely going to test again.. If nothing but for assurance of seeing it again in much less stressful circumstances than the first time, and because I've ages until my first scan. Maybe next weekend I'm thinking. Sorry you feel no different... I am still having some cramps a bit but also what I would describe as digestive discomfort.

Karou, my clinic had me test at 11dp5dt... I know what you mean about scared of the test though.. I never imagined I would be so nervous! I am not too much of an emotional person but I was in tears even while waiting for the result to show.


----------



## Julydeadline

Morning all, well all I can say is the 2WW is making me crazy!! Lynsdey, MissWoo, bumpy hope you're doing ok, keep being positive!!    

Am sooooo tired all the time, twinges for a few days after ET and now the odd cramp Thought was AF but didn't last long and has stopped, as for boobs - they are ridiculous - imagine it's the progesterone ?? so heavy!! 

So 5dt 7 days in and have to wait till friday as its OTD - might try weds to thursday anyway as think may get a result but am pretty scared at this point; don't think I could bare to wait until actually in the clinic - i'd rather have an idea before, i've got loads of tests so doesn't really matter and then at least clinic would be confirmation. Wish Dh would do some cleaning as i've no energy - don't think he quite gets what we're all going through! Am sending lots of big hugs to all testing this week


----------



## misswoo

July, i caved today and tested. BFN. But i know its too early. Am testing weds as will be 14dpo. Saving my clinic test for OTD on friday x


----------



## Flutter74

Kalm. i wake up two or three times during the night and my bowels are not great. Didn't know that they could be a factot of pregnancy thought was the lovely cyclogest.......
Cannot believe your clinic maked ya wait so long! U have another 10days on me. i go 4th. 

July deadline.......your signs are pretty good. i was rough for the first week but second week all calmed down but i didn't have ec. my bb are noy tender or enlarged. I've read this happend around 6wks but some ladies are before....

Misswoo you tested early hun Xxx


----------



## Karou

Doodilicious, I'm sorry to hear your BFN news, gutted for you.
Flutter, KALM, SOW so great to hear your BFP's gives us all hope and also that you don't have huge really obvious signs even after BFP's which for those of us desperately playing hunt the symptom reassurance that the symptoms don't have to be huge at this point. 
Misswoo, I completely understand you testing early, I was really tempted this morning as well as in the first week I thought the back ache was a good sign but now I'm not so sure, could just be the medication. I'm going to hang out as long as I can I think, but will do a stick test before I go to a clinic for bloods, if its negative I don't really want an audience.
July, I agree with Flutter, I think your symptoms are promising, my boobs are only slightly tingly and certainly not huge.
Lynsey, Bump, hang on in there, I'm with you in spirit
Buddy and faith, welcome to the craziness, I used to think I was relatively chilled and laid back until I met the 2WW!!
   for us all either waiting to test or waiting to scan!
I really appreciate all the support from you lovely people, helps keep me (almost) sane


----------



## Flutter74

Karou the 2ww is the hardest part of this process. i personally sailed through everything else during treatment but the 2ww. hit me like a ton of bricks. i went to see my gp during the 2ww and he offered me meds as i just cried in front of him saying I've had enough. honestly think he thought i was suicidal! Wasn't but the stress takes it toll and obsessive about every twinge. 

but you have come this far everyone so few more days and try to resist testing early as bfn isn't great. i did and then bfp on otd. 

the support on here is a god send without ff i would of gone crazy 

sending lots of baby dust Xxx


----------



## buddy01

I agree with you ladies that the support on here is invaluable.  It has really helped me, especially as I was worried that cramps may be a bad sign this morning and yet I understand this can be a symptom which may even result in a BFP.  I am testing on Friday.  

Good luck to everyone  

Jane x


----------



## Little Rie

Flutter, I've been the same as you. I found our treatment process relatively simple, but this 2ww has done my head in. I haven't concentrated on whether I am or not, nor have I particularly been symptom spotting but I have felt so down, fed up & not slept properly. I have 3 more sleeps until OTD & I finally got a good nights sleep last night. DH has also kept me entertained & took me out to a local place that I love!

*Doods, *I am so sorry to hear about your BFN  
Congratulations to *flutter, KALM & SOW *on the  
Welcome to the group, *faith & Buddy!*


----------



## Julydeadline

Miss Woo - it's too early me thinks - I read that only on day 12 (7days after ET with a 5 day transfer) that the hormone is only just being produced so need a few days more so it'll register- think weds may be the day for me but completely understand that the wait must be driving you mad!  

Welcome Buddy - you have the same test day as us )


----------



## misswoo

July, i am going mad waiting! Getting more possible symptoms today! Now constipated and had the raging hump with my partner and wanted to throw myself out the car. X


----------



## Little Rie

OTD is Wednesday, and I'm concerned this morning that it's a BFN. During my morning Crinone (progesterone) 'clear out' it's no longer white & resembling clumped toilet paper, but greeny/brown & resembling goose poo. All my other symptoms have left, I just feel tired now. Is this a sign that AF is on it's way? Feeling scared & anxious now.


----------



## MariMar

C'mon LittleRie, we're almost there! That could just be spotting, couldn't it? Which is one of the main BFP symptoms, as well (check that thread!), so don't get too discouraged... I've been putting the Cyclogest up the back door, so haven't really had much to check up front, but had just a wee but of sorting yesterday morning and early afternoon. Nothing since then, but it seems pretty late for implantation spotting as my OTD is Wedns! What have your other symptoms been? Again, I've had completely nothing since about 5dp5dt, and just started a few little twinges yesterday, but feel fine again today. Keep wondering if my slow-developing embryos develop more slowly once popped back in - and I need a bit more time for my OTD? Who knows.

Hope everyone had a good weekend? I was at a wedding in Norfolk, and drank tonic water and orange juice the whole time ("vodka and tonic" and "orange and vodka"). Totally got away with it! Was a great wedding and a good distraction. Millions of babies there of course, but I weirdly find babies less upsetting than preggers women, so was ok!

Xx


----------



## Little Rie

Thanks MariMar, I know, I know. My boobs were mega big & sensative, but returned to 'normal' on Friday. All the way through I have been getting mild twinges, nothing really bad. But yesterday & today I have been getting really bad stabbing pains in my sides, they literally stop me in my tracks. I don't normally get AF pains, but then again my bits haven't usually been put through the mill beforehand. 


Your weekend sounds like a good one, I like the "alcohol" disguises! I had a boring, uneventful Saturday, but my DH made a brilliant job of keeping me entertained yesterday. I had a lie in, breakfast in bed, we then went to Monkey World (my favourite place on the plantet!), I read in the garden while he walked the dog at lunchtime, we played a board game in the garden & he cooked dinner last night    I gave him the evening off to play on the computer, while I zoned out watching pants TV.


----------



## MariMar

Aaaah, sounds like a great weekend! Also love Monkey World, and Drusilla's in Sussex. Your partner sounds like he's being quite lovely, how nice! Mine is also being great, but over the past few days has been following me around asking about symptoms a bit more than I'd like - I'm trying my best to not think about anything until OTD! Ugh, time really seems to slow down right about now!

Xx


----------



## Julydeadline

oh dear Miss Woo! Don't throw yourself out of a car!! I know what you mean - i was completely grumpy yesterday am but was fine by the afternoon and had a lovely lunch with friends, woke up this morning and was very tempted but don't want to do too early and get a possible disappointment. so i'm holding out a bit longer. Hope you have a nice day - distractions seem like a plan so I'm going to find myself something useful to do to take my mind off it )


----------



## Toad76

Hi all,

Joining a bit late, my OTD is tomorrow! Hope you don't mind? Congrats to the BFP's and Commiserations to all the BFN's on here. This is one rough ride! I feel your pain. x

Feeling sick and anxious all the time! Can't stop being frightened that it won't happen, or if it does that it won't last. Going insane! Wish the anxious knot in my stomach would just go away! 

Few twinges, more like muscles pulling, and a little AF pain on and off. 

Here's feeling frightened


----------



## Flutter74

Toad your fears are natural but another few hrs. last week for me was vile so i completely understand. 
Keep positive and sending you lots of luck


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi toad lots of luck for you test tomorrow only one more sleep! I love your feeling frightened face! Looks like my own at the moment!

Julydeadline sounds like you have the right idea keeping busy. Are you testing wed?

Misswoo hope you're feeling better today and glad u didn't throw yourself out of the car!

Littlerie your hubby sounds so lovely. Monkeyworld sounds like an amazing place - where is it? I want to go! Hope you are getting on OK. It definitely sounds like you have some activity going and I think that must be a good thing. Fingers crossed.

Marimar my hubby did a lot of that over the weekend. He is good though but the willingness in his eyes for me to say yep I've got morning sickness or something was killing me yesterday. He doesn't mean to though he just has his hopes set high. He keeps telling Mr off for coming on the forums all the time he says it isn't doing me any good and maybe he's right but I don't know what else to do with myself really!! We went for nice walk on the coast last night and it helped me to get a good nights sleep though.

Karou thnka for the baby dust I def need it right now. Hope you're getting on OK today when is your otd?

Flutter hope all is good with you still  

Hi everyone else hope you're all OK. News isn't so great for me ive had some bleeding this morning quite a bit of red blood when I wiped this morning now it seems to have stopped for a bit but to be honest this is how my periods usually start and I'm really feeling its not looking good. I did a silly test this morning in a panic (I'm only 7dp5dt) and of course it was BFN. I ang the clinic but they had no advice other than to carry on as normal with the pessaries and try to rest till Friday. I was supposed to go back to work today but just couldn't face it I was crying too much. I want to go back now though really and start getting a bit of normality back to life. Cos I had OHSS I have now been off work for 2weeks and I don't think it's really helping! Luckily my manager is very understanding and I have been able to pick up a few bits from home but I am going mad by myself all day. Hoping to just try and pull myself together today and face whatever its coming now. I don't feel like I can cry anymore than I already have this morning!!

Sorry for the uber long miserable tale by the way! I just needed to get it off my chest!Xx


----------



## Flutter74

Lynsey..... try and relax. being off work will help.  spotting is pretty normal by all accounts. 
keep positive! Xxxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Ladies I feel your pain. It's so hard waiting. It feels like an eternity. If it makes you feel better literally the only thing I noticed was at about 4am on the friday morning (I had the transfer on the monday) I woke up and had about an hour of cramping like period pains (not sharp stabbing pains more like a dull ache) and I felt bloated, then it just went away! I thought it could be implantation and I think I was right. Everyone is different though and apart from that I had nothing and I still have nothing apart from sore boobs from the gestone injections. I keep forgetting I'm pregnant and then remembering again!! Because it just doesn't seem real.

Good luck I am praying for all of you. Stay positive!!

xxx


----------



## Karou

MissWoo, I'm with you on the short temperedness, my DH only had to look at me the wrong way on Sunday and I was ready to bite his head off (bless him, its quite a shock as I'm usually so laid back). I think there must have something going on for all of us over the weekend! 
Little rie, your DH sounds amazing, monkey world what a great idea.
Marimar, great plan with the alcohol, well disguised.
Toad76, welcom, thinking of you, I can't make up my mind whether I want to test or not, at least I can stay vaguely optimistic while I haven't tested, so I can imagine you wanting to know but not wanting to.
Lynsey 90, you're doing all the right things, and stay as relaxed as you can, it could just be implantation, especially as it didn't last long. I'm sure I read somewhere on here that someone had bleeding like that until about 6 weeks but went on to have a healthy baby. My OTD is friday, I keep getting tempted to test early then just get really scared, so put it off. Not sure I'll make it to Friday but am aiming for Thursday.
July and all of us really, I think distraction (and this website) is definitely the best way forward, I was really stressed on Sunday morning as I was just lying around 'relaxing'! Now I'm back at work unable to focus purely on the chance of any symptoms I feel better

I know it is such a roller coaster some days definitely pregnant, some days definitely not but its not long now for most of us, just hang in there and test as closely to OTD as you can manage.

Sending    for all x


----------



## buddy01

Hi all

Lynsey - hang in there, it sounds like spotting to me.  Thinking of you.

I am feeling better today and no period like pains so hopefully I am still in with a chance. Slept better too which helps.

Keep positive everyone
Jane x


----------



## angie pangie

Hi ladies!  Can I join in?  Sharry - can you add me to the list?  My OTD is 29th July and I had a FET with 2 day 2 embryos.

I'm currently 5dp2dt and going more mad each day!  I've felt like a nervous wreck all day and now I'm worrying about feeling worried and it having a detrimental effect on my chances of a BFP.  OTD is a week tomorrow.

I've been on a 2ww that ended with a BFN and also one that ended with a BFP and it doesn't get any easier - this time is torture!

Anyway, it's nice to be in the same boat as you ladies on the dreaded 2ww.  I hope everyone is doing ok.  It's lovely reading about the BFPs and sad seeing the BFNs.

Angie Pangie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KALM

*toad76* wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. I was also a complete bag of nerves for mine. Let us know how you get on!

   To all still waiting, my thoughts are with you.. Just a very quick post as battery is about to konk out!!


----------



## MariMar

Toad! Good, good luck for today! Fingers crossed for you and a BFP result! You'll have a lot of cheerleaders all to yourself today - looks like you're the only one with an OTD today... But a few of us (me included!) will be joining you tomorrow...

   

And welcome to the group, Angie! A lot of lovely ladies on here... You've been through more IVFs than I have, so there's no need to teach you to suck eggs, but I have my fingers crossed you'll have a sibling for your lovely little one at the end of this! Distract yourself - the 2ww is the WORST! My OTD is tomorrow, and I'm living in fear of my period coming... Don't know how I'll sleep tonight (AF usually attacks at night for me!). So glad I decided to not take the 2ww off work like I did last time, though... Last time I was pacing the flat for days! 

Big hugs to you, and welcome again! X


----------



## Flutter74

Welcome angie pangie......keeping everything crossed  

marimar one more sleep and we are all here praying you will get your bfp ! 

Kalm how ya feeling? New sinking in yet? This waiting for scan date just like 2ww. 

sending everyone


----------



## buddy01

Hi all

Not looking good for me as I have blood spotting this morning    Feeling gutted.

Jane x


----------



## Flutter74

Buddy spotting can be a good Sign.....try to remain positive 

f xx


----------



## Kashers

Dear all can I join you.  I had a grade 5 blastocyst transferred yesterday which is fantastic news.  This is a donor egg so I am a recipient.  I have been through this before 2 years ago unfortunately resulting in a bfn,  this is a different donor.  Feels strange having a little em ice in there and I keep forgetting!


----------



## Flutter74

Welcome kasher.....i have donor eggs n sperm. just bfp so wishing you lots of luck. when your otd ?


----------



## Kashers

Hi flutter.  My otd is actually 1 August Friday week so long way to go yet!  I hate this wait.  Wierd feeling as I forget and then remember I could potentially be pregnant.  I only had 1 blasto transferred because I am only 4ft 11 they don't want to risk a twin pregnancy. They said it was really good and they very rarely see one so good so that is very positive.  We also had 4 frozen which is also great news.  Congratulations on your bfp and hope you continue to do well.  X

By the way has anybody had accupuncture.  I am due today to have some.  I know a couple of people who had and they both resulted in positive outcomes.  Also what are people doing during 2ww apart from the obvious.  Are you completely resting, acting normally.  I am due to go back to work tomorrow (a desk managerial job) little bit stressful but not manual.


----------



## Flutter74

Kashers....you done v well. i didn't have any frosties so great news. 
accupunter supp to be v good. i have reflexology and swear by this . she fab! 

2ww is crazy try and keep busy......xxxx


----------



## Karou

Morning everyone how are we feeling today? (silly question I know)
Welcome to the mad house kashers sounds like you've got a great blast on board. I had acupuncture on day of transfer both before and after but nothing since. I have however found a meditation app specifically for the two week wait which I find helps a little, but I'm still going slightly crazy (probably slightly more crazy) can't work out whether testing will make me feel better or worse! Does anyone know if clumsiness is a sign of early pregnancy, I keep bumping in to things - could just be that I'm stressed and distracted. Have been working from home this morning but am going in now as I feel better when there are more people around to stop me thinking too much!
Toad, any news? 
Marimar and others good luck for tomorrow if you're testing.
Flutter & Kalm how you guys doing, I think the wait before the first scan is almost as bad as the 2WW maybe we need a thread for that too!


----------



## AlexTTC!

Hi all  Can I join you? ET today transferred 1 blast top quality  Very excited !  OTD 31st - Sharry can I get on the list?


----------



## Kashers

Thanks for the welcome Karou.  Unfortunately couldn't get appointment for accupuncture yesterday (day of transfer) so today the next best thing. 

Hi Alex.  Nightmare isn't it this waiting.  Are you resting now.  I am sort of resting and pottering around.  Back at work tomorrow.  Yesterday didn't do much but watch trash TV.  Hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## ToughCookie

Flutter74 - it is great news on your BFP and indeed to everyone else who also achieved this. Hope you don't mind me asking, but which clinic did you use? Donor was always a last resort and with it even more expensive it's reassuring to know of good clinics


----------



## Flutter74

Tough cookie........thanks 

i am with nurture at notts qmc. pm me and will explain more 

xx


----------



## Flutter74

Welcome alexttc......u will get great support on here. congrats on pupo !


----------



## Flutter74

Karou not long now before your otd! Hope your still remaining positive 

i am good Ty. trying not to thibk about scan. eek scary.  i am positive all well as no reason not to be.....all still the same so far so good! 

Sending everyone best wishes for tmw. there a few testing!


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

Just tested this afternoon, 1 day before OTD, and got a BFN. Still haven't gotten AF, but it's obviously not looking good. Was really hopeful that this IVF round (number 2) would work, just can't believe it. The past few days have really been hellish - what we go through! Will test again tomorrow morning, but dreading telling my consultant the news.

Xx


----------



## KALM

*AlexTTT* congrats on ET and being PUPO! Now the wait begins

*Marimar* so sorry things are not looking too hopeful, but not all hope is lost, you never know. Will be thinking of you.

*Flutter*.. Ah QMC! I used to walk through there every day in my 2nd year of uni! There was a short cut route from the house I was in to uni! Loads of students dud it, but I can't help but wonder now what the hospital staff made of it!

*Karou* thanks for asking how I was... Today extremely tired and in fact am about to have a nap!! Really wishing there was some sign to know this was all still working... Twinges in my belly at times are no reassurance since I know that's just my ovaries adjusting and slowly but surely returning to normal after all the stimulation. Am going to test again in a few days just to check again!


----------



## Toad76

Hi all, 

Lynsey, my frightened face is my only face at the moment! LOL Keep positive your end, a little spotting doesn't mean the end. Have my bits crossed for you. 

sickofwaiting, congrats on your BFP! Are you waiting for your scan, or you further along than that?

Karou, good luck for Friday, it's so hard to wait until the OTD, but keep strong. If you test early you'll still wonder if it was too early if BFN and if it's really real if BFP! No easy way out is there? 

buddy01, don't give up hope just yet, hold out for Friday, a bit of spotting doesn't mean it's over yet. xx

angie pangie, welcome to the madness and hope your 2ww is a smooth one. 

Thanks Kalm & big congrats  

Thanks MariMar and I'm sorry it's not looking so positive. xx 

Welcome Kashers! Good luck for the 1st and congrats on the frosties! (but I hope you don't need them!)

Welcome Alex TTC, good luck for the 31st! Keep us posted!

AFM  !!!!!! I can't believe it. Scan is for 7th August, and Flutter I am also thinking eek! It's the 2ww after the 2ww! No one warns you about that bit! I am so grateful to have got this far though, that's more than I dared to hope for. I don't think I will actually believe it's happening until I have a baby in my arms though, until then it's a cautious happy wait!


----------



## sickofwaiting

Toad - CONGRATS!!!! Amazing news. I think I might test again tomorrow as it's been a week and I'm starting to wonder if I imagined it! My scan is 5th August. Can't wait, so excited and terrified too just want everything to be ok. Xx


----------



## samy1981

Evening All, can I please join, I wasn't going to but have been following u all for a few week anyway so decided to join. 

Today u had my transfer. Very happy as got 2 top grade embryos! It was my hope to get to blast as my little boy was a blast transfer. So to get 2 I am trilled! OTD fri 1st. Weird day later than Allex although we both had transfer today. 

Congrats Toad!!!! And Kalm and flutter and SOW I saw u on another thread. 

Good luck to all testing tomorrow and positive baby thoughts to u all xxx


----------



## Karou

Marimar, I'm sorry that things aren't sounding too optimistic, but it is still worth testing on OTD as I know ladies who have done that and ended up with a BFP, so touch for you though  

Toad - congratulations, a BFP, I'm delighted for you. You're advice is right too, I so nearly tested today as I had real back ache and lower abdominal aching and I was convinced AF was getting ready to arrive, I'm going to try and hang in there for a bit longer.

KALM, I understand the need for symptoms but you've got them, extreme tiredness is a classic sign of pregnancy in the first trimester. I know some ladies have used the digital tests and been reassured when seeing them move from 1-2 weeks to 3-4 weeks so that might help? Don't think you need to worry though sounds like you are absolutely moving in the right direction.

SOW thinking of you too, nobody mentions how tough the wait is between BFP and first scan, I think its almost worse. Hang in there no reason to think there is any problem, do you have any symptoms? xx


----------



## samy1981

Ps sherry can I please be added to front page

ICSI OTD 1st or do I need to go to another thread?


----------



## buddy01

Hi all

Just to say that my period has well and truly arrived   That was my third and final round of IVF/ICSI so I am out of the game now and considering what to do next.

I wish you all the very best of luck and thank you everyone for your support.

Jane xx


----------



## samy1981

Jane so sorry to read this sending love xxxx


Sorry I should be in another thread. Have moved. Sorry xxx wish u all luck thou and I will still watch u all wishing u luck xxx


----------



## Karou

Jane I'm so sorry to hear that, my heart goes out to you, I know there is nothing I can say that can make you feel any better, but I hope that after some time, you come up with a plan that will make you happy


----------



## Karou

Also realised I hadn't asked to be added to the front page, Sharry could you do that for me, OTD 24th July, thanks


----------



## Little Rie

*Toad76, angie pangie, kashers & AlexTTC!, samy1981*, welcome to the thread!

Big hugs to *MariMar* for the BFFN 

*Lynsey_90*, I'm sorry to hear about the spotting, fingers crossed for Friday 

*Toad76*, congratulations on the BFP! 

*Karou*, good luck for Fridays OTD.

*buddy01*, sorry to read about the arrival of the AF

*AFM*, full AF arrived yesterday, OTD is tomorrow. I feel so angry at the world. Angry ya myself & inability. Angry at bring in limbo. Angry at Coca-Cola for only having 'Mum' or 'Dad' bottles available to buy tonight. Angry at work colleagues for stupid decisions they make. Just about managing to not be any at my patients. I gave had such a **** year with chronic pain followed immediately by this. Poor DH is feeling hugely disappointed, and he is the one who is on the receiving end of my anger & tears. Yet, thankfully, he continues to stand by my side. Will this anger ever end? This is just so unlike me.


----------



## Flutter74

Marimar......praying its more positive tmw

buddy......im so sorry. its crap. you take care and look at plan b.


----------



## Flutter74

Little rie.......you b angry your entitled to then take stock and gain control. this process is awfully stressful 

xxx


----------



## Karou

Little Rie, honey I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Flutter is right though, you get it out of your system you have every right to feel angry at the world and it is part of the grief process. So let yourself (and your DH) grieve as you have lost something. The anger will pass and then you can think about what next. Sending hugs


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Hi 

Can I join you please?

I am 6dp5dt OTD is Monday 28th. Going crazy with all this waiting - time is just dragging x


----------



## Flutter74

Welcome jonsgirl......not long nw. the second week worse but keep busy and remain positive xxx


----------



## MariMar

Oh, LittleRie, I'm so disappointed about your BFN - I thought we'd be cycle buddies and BFP buddies, but it looks like that's not to be this time around. I know where you're coming from - I just feel numb, and so tired. I just don't know how I can have a regular life and keep up with the expense and drama of infertility treatment. It's also extra hard this time as DH seems to have taken it extra badly; I think he was really thinking it would work this time, secretly, but acted the same as he didn't want to raise our expectations unrealistically. Funny how short protocol whizzes by, but the last days of the 2ww seem like forever! And then doing your HPT seems so momentous, but then the result is immediate and it's over so quickly. Would just be nice to have seen a BFP... Ever! So many years on contraception, seemingly wasted! 

Sorry for the ho-hum post ladies, I don't want to scare anyone; as you can see, there are loads of BFPs on this thread every day! We're all going through something that's emotionally and financially exhausting, beyond just the physical, so I hope that we all eventually get an outcome that makes our lives as full as we hope for them to be.

Xx


----------



## KALM

Toad, I missed your post yesterday - congratulations!!!! Your scan is a whole 10 days before mine!!! Hope you are still on cloud 9!!

MariMar, LittleRie... There just are no words, I just wish we could all get BFP's.   To you both.


----------



## Flutter74

Marimar..im deeply sorry about your bfn. no words can sum up how you must be feeling. its heart breaking and i cannot understand why some have a positive and some have a negative. it seems so unfair it really does! 
My thoughts are with you and little rie today. 

F xxx


----------



## buddy01

Little Rie - sorry to hear that you are going through the same thing as me    I think that time will help and hopefully you will look at other options.  I am now thinking of adoption and am reading up about it.

Thanks all for your good wishes.

Love Jane xx


----------



## Flutter74

Buddy
...good luck with the route that best suits you. 
there are information evenings around. consider both local authority and private agencies. 
wishing you all the luck in the world 

f xxxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

*MariMar*, *Buddy01* and *LittleRie* I'm so sorry and am thinking of you all


----------



## Little Rie

Just received a call from the clinic, and as I already knew, it's a BFFN. I'm dreading work this afternoon. Sat here at home, alone, in tears now, now that the news is official. I never knew that this journey would be as difficult as this is. I need to be on my own for a bit, so apologies if I don't comment on anything for a while.


----------



## sickofwaiting

Little Rie - I'm so sorry. It's just so awfully unfair and unbelievably tough. Big hugs to you, be kind to yourself you've been through such a lot xx


----------



## Flutter74

Little rie..... we are here for u. just look after yourself! 
Big hugs  

F xx


----------



## Julydeadline

So sorry little rie - this really is a tough journey xx

Miss woo - I tested at 5am just couldn't sleep and was neg - no af though so holding out till Friday now - best of luck - I think at least I can prepare myself ( god so hard to do all this dh has been great today though so should count my blessings x


----------



## Flutter74

Julydeadline......your hormone levels may not be high enough. i tested at 13days prior to that i gt bfn....hold onto the positive thinking xx


----------



## Kashers

Goodness it has been busy on here since yesterday!  

I am sorry for those of you who have received devastating BFN news.  I have been there and know how devastating and emotional it is.  I hope you have the support you need. 

I was back at work which was strange.  I am day 7 post EC now.  Feel really bloated and trousers normally hanging off me are really tight.  Been crampy since last night which I know is the progesterone and had the odd sharp stabbing pain in my left hand side.  This isn't worrying me as I hope it is the little bugger finding a home and getting comfy.  Been weeing a lot which is not like me! 

Anyway how everyone ok x


----------



## misswoo

Hi ladies,

Today my AF arrived. I started with brown crinone discharge first thing this morning. Then onto pink watery discharge, then this turned red. Then it got thicker with big clots. Its obviously game over now. The clinic still want me to go through testing on OTD on Friday and carry on with progesterone. However they admitted it sounds like it hasnt worked.

Such a hard journey. Now I just have to wait for my next one.

To all that are left to test, I hope you get your well deserved BFP's. 

Xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Kasher sending positive vibes 


miss woo....so sorry about your af 

afm......I've had some light bleeding today which has scared...apparently v common but Will see. done a test and saying pregnant so trying to remain positive! 

F xxxx


----------



## Kashers

Sorry miss woo.  Still do test Friday though although must be torture for you x

Flutter. You have a different anxiety now! X


----------



## misswoo

Flutter, what type of progesterone are you taking? The crinone irritates the cervix and can cause spotting so might just be that. Hope everything is ok.

Kasher, I just don't see the point but I will. Can't even find the test they gave me. Oops! 

Xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Miss woo....im on cyclogest twice daily. not happened before. bleeding stopped hopefully but cannot help but worry ! So sorry especially after your day! 

F xxxx


----------



## samy1981

Try not to worry flutter read so many people getting bleeds, even some large and v rearly a problem. Bleeding more common with twins too. Try not to worry although it's r tough. Thinking of u xxxx


----------



## Flutter74

Thanks sammy......stopped now so hopefully no worries. 
how are you?? 

F xx


----------



## angie pangie

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Toad - congrats on your   I've decided that you're my inspiration as you said you felt sick and anxious with a knot in your stomach and that's exactly how I've been feeling.  I've also been worrying about being worried so seeing that you felt like that too and still got BFP has made me relax a bit!  

Lynsey - I know what you mean about not being able to face work.  On a previous cycle I tested early (only by a couple of days) and got BFN.  I then went into work and had a really **** day and ended up crying to my boss and went home early.

Flutter - congrats on your   too!

Kashers - I've been having acupuncture.  I find it really helps.  I've currently got to semi-permanent points in my ears to wear for a few days as I told my acupuncturist I was feeling really stressed!  I think it's working as I'm feeling more calm today.  Your pains sound good for implantation!

Marimar, buddy & littlerie - so sorry to hear your outcomes.    This IVF journey is a tough one and can be so cruel.  Marimar - I think you summed it up so well.  You invest so much in it for weeks - physically, mentally, emotionally and financially for the climax of peeing on a stick and then it's all so final.        

Misswoo - hang in there for Friday!

As for me I'm feeling a bit more calm than the past few days.  Still having waves of nerves though.  Have got a wedding tomorrow so that will hopefully keep my mind busy!  Not sure what to say to everyone about me not drinking though as we haven't told anyone we're having treatment this time.

Only 6 days until OTD now!  Probably gonna test early though on sat or sun - won't be able to help myself!  

Angie Pangie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angie pangie

Ha ha funny that FF just automatically changed **** to poop in my post


----------



## samy1981

Hi F

My irrational worry today was sneezing! Yes u read it right! I have. Ad hay fever, have reduced my meds in tx to nasal spray and eye drops, both given to my by GP  when in tx previously. However clinic advice as no meds tested on pregnant ladies they can't advocate them. I had been coping on a really low in frequent dose so thought I would fine! Then today horrendous sneezing!!! Worried disrupting something anything down there! So decided that risk of meds via risks/worry of sneezing, was loser for me. Hasn't effected my treatment so far. Also thought loads of women don't know they are in 2ww and use these drugs so caved and took a little nasal spray and feel so much better. They are none drowsy too. Will check with pharmacy if they agree these ones or if any others. Sorry bet u wished U didn't ask lol. I am officially a crazy IVF lady!!!! Lol god help me!!! Xxx hope ur ok Hun xxx


----------



## angie pangie

It even changed it with *** written after s!


----------



## angie pangie

Samy - yeah I sneezed when we left the clinic after transfer and I was worried that it might do something bad.  I suffer from hayfever and my eyes have been so itchy.  I've decided to not take hayfever medication as mine isn't awful but I don't blame you for taking some if it's bad. xxx


----------



## Kashers

I have been sneezing too today.  

Angle.  I know what you mean I have a 40th birthday party and people will be quizzing me about drinking.  I'm just going to get my hubby to get an orange or a diet coke and say it is vodka as that is what I would normally drink.  Or say I am antibiotics for some reason x


----------



## Flutter74

Samy hay fever not pleasant at all! Ivf makes us crazy paranoid the lot it vile. 
my bleeding stopped so hoping now more! 

Xxxx


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Hi all, hope everyone is ok?

Sorry no personals today but am in a tent with not much signal. 

Currently 7dp5dt and feeling very crampy and tight accross my pelvis like I usually do just before AF arrives. Hope that's not a bad sign. I've come away for a few days to take my mind off things and trying to keep busy to make the time pass quicker but its seriously dragging. Still 5 days before I can test. Wish I had a little window so I could see what is going on in there xx


----------



## Flutter74

Jonsgirl have a nice few days 

I've had a small bleed which has unnerved me but stopped now so praying all ok! Roll on scan date. this 2 wks before scan as equally stressful! 

Xxxx


----------



## Jonsgirl80

I know what you mean flutter - I bled during my last pregnancy and I was terrified. I had a wait for a scan which dragged and I was very jumpy wondering what was going on - the result of that pregnancy is currently laying next to me making a heck of a racket and moaning he's too hot to sleep x


----------



## Flutter74

Jonsgirl......apparently bleeding n spotting v common but its really unsettled me! 

The bleeding stopped so hoping its a one off! 

F xx. 

ps it bloomy hot!


----------



## Sharry

angie pangie said:


> It even changed it with *** written after s!


That was me  I'm also a rude word filter


----------



## Karou

Morning all, so just done a digital pregnancy test and its   
Can't believe it, trying to control my excitement as I've been here before and then not seen a heartbeat but at least the first hurdle is done. Also it says 2-3 weeks not 1-2 weeks do people thing this could be twins? Off to try and get an HCG test booked! Woo Hoo!


----------



## angie pangie

Yay Karou!  Congrats on your    !!!  It might well be twins!    xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Massive congrats karou! 
Mine said that on otd Fri and again yday. did test yday due to bleed.


----------



## Karou

thanks guys.
Yay Flutter, glad you tested again to reassure yourself, I'm sure it was an implantation bleed for you. Gosh, maybe we could both be having twins   Although just one would be fab x


----------



## Flutter74

The clinic said could be implantin bleed but this late over two weeks after transfer! Could anyone shed some light ?? 

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Karou

I had a friend who didn't get any implantation bleeding until she was 6 weeks pregnant and she went on to have a very healthy little girl. I think it does sound like it as it stopped so quickly. Sending   to try and keep us all calm, its crazy isn't it, we just swap one stressful two weeks for the next set


----------



## Flutter74

I genuinely thought i could relax a bit......this is so stressful. 

im so pleased about your bfp.....when your scan? Mine 4th. cannot come quick enough tbh. 

f xxxx


----------



## Karou

Hang in there Flutter, you're going to be fine I'm sure (I so know that is easier said than done!) have you got any other symptoms yet?
I don't have a scan date yet, I've got to get the results of my HCG test I guess before they book me in but I think it will be in a couple of weeks but shouldn't be more than that. Don't really know what to do with myself at the moment, feel a bit jittery. I'd been really optimistic early in the two week wait and then towards the end I was preparing myself for the worst! Might explain why I found myself in tears watching the opening ceremony of the commonwealth games when they were doing all the children's charity appeals!
I think I'm going to try some mediation, have you tired it, might help?


----------



## Flutter74

Mediation good. i go weekly for energy healing and reflexology which really helps. im going later

no not got any other signs tbh. my bb are ok. little tender but nothing massive. its still early days tho! 

Hw are you feeling apart from jittery now? 


Xxxx


----------



## Keep the faith!

Hi ladies

im back on this 2ww, otd is sunday 27th ....feeling a bit nervous. Symptom wise I feel just fine, maybe just a bit nasusaus.  Im thinking of testing tomorrow. I had 2 blasts put back in.

good luck to all.


----------



## Flutter74

Gangles welcome and good luck for otd.....tmw ! Omg v exciting. you should be ok with two blasto as a v good odds 

keep us posted 


f xxxx


----------



## Keep the faith!

Thanks flutter, I will keep you posted of the outcome, even though otd is sunday im going to test tomorrow then sunday.  I have a wedding on saturday & to be honest would rather know before hand.

my tummy is soooooo bloated, I already look about 5 months, may need to wear a loose dress, dont want people assuming.  

Really do hope it works, having previously had an ectopic that does worry me abit but I must remain positive.


----------



## jen_bretby

Hi ladies

Can I join you please?? I have been reading this thread for the past few days since ET on Monday.  My OTD is 31st July so I still have a week to go and already can't stop thinking of what may happen after my MMC in May.

Gangles- good luck if you do decide to test early, you're a brave lady...does your signature say you already have twins??

Flutter- you poor thing, such a scare but hopefully all will stay well to your scan and well beyond!

Karoo- congratulations!!!!!!!   If you get a choice then book your scan for 7+ weeks as it's more likely that you'll see a heart beat! too early and you may not see one which might scare you more than the wait!!!

Jonsgirl- hope you're enjoying the break and it's taking your mind off OTD.  Did you say you did a 5 day transfer?? Why have your clinic asked you to wait to test?? My clinic told me 14 days after EC I can test but I'm gonna wait an extra day so dh can be home with me and my dd.

I will post other personals later as my screen won't let me scroll any more, sorry!

Sharry please will you add me to the front page ICSI OTD 31st July


----------



## Flutter74

Gangles.....that must of been scary! Yes be positive ! 
Have you got twins?? 

Jen bretby welcom to the crazy girl thread. 2ww is hard goin! 
Im okay now just remaining positive....trying to! 

F Xxx


----------



## Keep the faith!

Yes girls, I had  fet in april 2011 which resulted in twin girls.
on this ocassion we had 2 blasts so thought let's just put them both back in.  
good luck to you also, I would of probably waited to test  but because of the wedding its just better I know


----------



## Karou

Welcome Gangles and Jen
Gangles, sending you   for your test tomorrow, keep us posted, sounds like you've got some sticky blasts so optimistic you'll get a positive.
Jen, welcome to the crazy roller coaster that is the 2WW. I think week one isn't too hard but week 2 is a nightmare (at least for me), I can understand your concern over a MMC, I've been there and its horrible. No reason it should happen again though so try and stay positive. You're right about having a post 7 week scan to get the reassurance, just want to know, also interested to see how many might be there!
Lots of   to those testing in the next day or so


----------



## Flutter74

Gangles brilliant about twins and could have twins again if both implant....im secretly hoping.....just need to relax but struggling. got reflexology later so hopefully she will calm me down 

f xxxx


----------



## 2Buttons

Hi ladies, sorry for just jumping on, I'm an old hand so just lurking rather than immersing myself...anyhow wanted to say for Flutter that bleeding during preg is more common for ivf gals because of the progesterone supplements - if it gets a bit squashed inside, the uterus just let's some out as a minor bleed. So, a short bleed is not necessarily a problem and can be good.


----------



## Flutter74

2 button.....thanks for the message! Clinic said could be implantin still or the cyclogest.....bloomy scary. 
unsure if implantin after nrly three weeks post transfer. 

Hw are you doing ?? 

F xxxx


----------



## Kashers

Congrats Karou.  Great  news

Gangles I know what you mean.  I am 4 days post 5 day blasto transfer.  I feel so bloated trousers really tight and I look about 5 months pregnant.  I know this is the progesterone.  Tummy feels really tight.  I test next week.  Trying not to test early as I did last time and caused me no end of upset.  We have 40th on Saturday and don't want to be explainnb myself why I'm not drinking etc x


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Jan - yes I had a 5 day transfer. My OTD is Monday 28th which is 12dp5dt. This seems much longer than a lot of the other ladies - I have no idea why? 

Not sure if I will test early or not or even when I should test for it to be accurate?? i'd hate to test too early and get a false result. I want to know but I don't want to know if you know what I mean - I'm terrified it will be negative and all of this will have been for nothing x


----------



## Flutter74

Jonsgirl......i completely understand how yr feeling. i was the same n even on otd it took me all morning to pee! 

My otd was 13 days after 5dt.....its so the result accurate. i dont recommend early testing 

xxxx


----------



## Flutter74

Jonsgirl......i completely understand how yr feeling. i was the same n even on otd it took me all morning to pee! 

My otd was 13 days after 5dt.....its so the result accurate. i dont recommend early testing 

xxxx


----------



## KALM

Karou, just wanted to pop on to say a quick message of congrats!!!   It definitely takes a while to sink in! Even now when I'm very aware of my belly it's really more my ovaries I think... Still enlarged and recovering from all the stimulation... Have to keep reminding myself I am pg!! Going to test again in a few days I think, just to see the happy news again


----------



## Lynsey_90

Congrats on your BFP karou!

Feels very strange to be writing this but it's a BFP for me too this morning! The spotting had stopped yesterday so I did start to wonder as didn't seem quite my usual AF pattern but I didn't want to get my hopes up! Am still in shock and just hoping everything is ok!!

Good luck to anyone else also testing today!


----------



## Flutter74

Lynsey 

wow congrats


----------



## Doris83

Hi ladies, sorry I've not posted for a while I've been reading but my heads been a mess so didn't really want to post.

Huge congrats to all of those who have had a BFP and to those who have had bad news my heart goes out to you.

Afm - I've had bad cramps on and off all week so pretty much convinced myself AF was on the way, then yesterday started bleeding so I did a test to confirm a bfn, but it came back positive! I've been bleeding on and off since but have had another positive test today so I'm not really sure what's going on, I'm obviously pregnant but now I'm worried that I'm losing one or both of the embryos. Clinic have done nothing to reassure me and just said to wait until Monday and test again then.


----------



## Flutter74

Hi doris 

Amazing news about your bfp.


----------



## Flutter74

Sorry doris sent to early. bleeding scary. i had just a little which freaked me out. 
i pray everything ok. its just a waiting game and could be your embryo. roll on scan date. 

the next few weeks are stressful. please i know its not easy try and remain positive and think your pregnant! 

We are here for each other and pm me if you need to chat.


----------



## Karou

Thanks for the congrats everyone, I'm still a little in shock and trying not to get too excited until I see the heartbeat but its difficult, you think the BFP will settle you down and then you realise its just the first hurdle! Not complaining though, it is an important first hurdle!

KALM, thanks for the pom pom's, I think testing again is a good idea. Just wondering why your scan date is so far away, I think your ticker said 14th August is that right? Only my clinic are doing one at around 4th August, will get the exact date on Monday once they know the HCG level is climbing, just wondering if you could push them to give you a slightly earlier scan?

Lynsey, fantastic, congratulations       sounds like the spotting you saw was implantation bleeding - yay you!

Doris, I feel for you, just at the point you should be feeling reassured that all is well you get bleeding. Maybe could be due to pessaires? Or maybe if you have two could be implantation? I guess the only thing you can do is rest, maybe listen to a little meditation and try not to worry (I know how difficult that is). Will be thinking of you and do post or message if you want to chat or let of steam.

 for those testing today and in the coming few days


----------



## Flutter74

Karou keep us posted about your beta. my clinic dont do them for whatever reason.......cannot wait to have scan! 

loving this weather! 

How's everyone else? Great to see so many bfp but upsetting to hear about the bfn 

Xxxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Thanks everyone! Will take a while to sink in I think! Am very shocked but very happy! Struggling to know what to do with myself! Karou I know exactly what you mean it's hard not to get excited but you're nervous at the same time!

Just re bloods and scans - my clinic don't do any betas and my scan isn't until 19th August. Again it sounds like all clinics are a bit different. Just a quick question how long is everyone on progesterone for? I only have two pessaries left and my clinic have said that's it now I don't need anymore but I know a lot of ppl seem to get them for longer! I did try my best to wrangle some moreout of them but no luck! Anyway I think I just need to try and relax and trust that they know best really so I will be quiet now!

Flutter glad you're getting on ok. Sorry to hear you've been sick but like you say a good sign too!

Xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Hi lynsey i continue for approx month or so.....on ples and hrt at same time. are you prescribed anything else? 

F xxx


----------



## Doris83

Hi ladies, unfortunately I'm just back from epu as the bleeding got a lot worse, I tested a very faint positive so they scanned me but couldn't see anything, I'm just waiting on the results from bloods but they're pretty confident I'm miscarrying. I'd prepared myself for the cycle failing but never in a million years expected this, I can't find any words to accurately describe how I feel right now.

The only silver lining is that at least I know now that ivf can work for us and I can actually get pregnant. We're going to take a break and do a 3rd and final cycle in the new year.


----------



## Keep the faith!

Hi all

congrats to those with the bfp's 
so I did a clear blue digital this morns, totally bricking it, so nervous...
it felt like I was waiting for ages for it to pop up on the display.......
finally it did.....bfp...pregnant 2-3 week, not really sure what it should be saying at this stage.
really happy of course, praying that it continues to be a healthy pregnancy. Will tesr again on sunday then call the nurses on monday.


----------



## Julydeadline

Hi - we weren't successful this time -am devasted especially as I took a clear blue digital test this morning and it said I was -  but the hospital confirmed otherwise -  DH is being very supportive and we're just going to have to take some time and then re focus, it's very sad but we always knew there were risks ;@( 

Best wishes to all out there who are successful - and lots of hugs to those who it hasn't happened this time xx


----------



## Flutter74

Doris....im really sorry for your news. nothing i can say will make ya feel better. my heart goes out to you! 

Gangles......massive congrats. my clear blue digi said the same. don't worry about the indicator. 

Julydeadline.......that's awful and how sad that bfp with clear blue but clinic said not.......i don't understand but i do hope you can look at your plans clearly in times. 


f xxxx


----------



## Karou

Doris, so sorry Hun, that's so tough, my thoughts are with you.
July, so sorry honey, but as you say you can take away the knowledge you can get pregnant this way. Which clear blue did you use, the digital or the plus, minus one? They are supposed to be so accurate, that's made it harder for you. Peaking a break to regroup is a good idea  
Gangles, congratulations       How many weeks are you? I think it should read 1-2 so 2-3 could suggest twins, not sure how accurate they are though, but I got the same so I guess only the scan will tell!
Yay Lynsey, congratulations     So exciting. I'm on progesterone till 12 weeks but that is because I have a history of m/c so as you say everyone is different and I'm sure your clinic know what they are doing.
Flutter, you doing ok? Will keep posted on blood tests etc
Now for a barbie with friends, hopefully that should take my mind off things for a bit. Any suggestions how yo look like I'm drinking when I'm not?


----------



## Flutter74

Karou.....have fun at bbq. antibiotics line for water infection.....lol. 
im feeling more relaxed after slight bleed. that was not pleasant. 

xxxx


----------



## jen_bretby

Hi ladies

For those with BFPs today or the last couple of days, massive congrats and what amazing news!!! Enjoy it as it's one of the best experiences of your life 

And for those lovely ladies who have felt loss over the past few days/hours I am so so very sorry!! I totally understand what you're feeling right now and you will make it through.  For now you should take time to grieve your loss (both MC and BFN) and remember it will always be with you but will make you stronger 


Need some reassurance please!!!!  I have been at work all day and had lots of lowers mild cramps just like AF . Also noticed that I completely verbally beat DH up last night for something really small that he said!  Usually I'm ratty right before AF (which would be due 27th July by normal standards for me) and both symptoms have made me really really nervous that this cycle won't work.  We're pretty much at the end if our financial line and if this doesn't work I'm not sure what well do.  I know I shouldn't complain as I have my beautiful DD but I'd love to give her a sibling, she loves all my friends' babies and wants to cuddle them and play with them so I know she'd adore a baby brother or sister!  Sorry for the moan but I'm so desperate for this to work


----------



## Flutter74

Jen bretby.....if i can reassure you. the pains could be implantation. i was in terrible pain the first week of the 2ww. you being ratty is prob the hormone your taking and the stress of this ivf lark. its not easy hun. 
you got a very good chance with two blasts so please to try n remain positive. when  otd ? 

F xxxx


----------



## angie pangie

Hi ladies!

Jen - totally understand how you're feeling.  I'm also so grateful for DD but really want a sibling for her.  Before I started the process of this FET I thought it would be easier than before as I've already got DD but I think I've been more stressed and frightened of it not working than ever before.  As for AF symptoms - could they be pg symptoms?  I guess the only way to find out is to test on OTD!  The 2ww totally does your head in.  

Doris - So sorry that you're going through that.   Fingers crossed the bleeding stops and your embie stays stuck!

Julydeadline - I don't understand how you can do a test at home and get BFP but the hospital say you're not pg.  Have they told you to stop taking your meds?

Gangles - woohoo!  Congrats on your   ooh if it says 2-3 weeks it might be twins!  Gosh twins and then more twins!  

Lynsey - yay!  Congrats on your   too!  At my clinic they say stay on all your meds until day 77 which is 11 weeks.

Jonsgirl - my clinic says OTD is day 18 on a fresh cycle and then day 15 on a FET.  Not sure why it would be different - maybe something to do with the trigger shot.  I reckon because your AF would normally come on day 14 then you can test a couple of days before that if you wanted to test earlier.  It's possible to get a false negative if you test early though but by day 17 it would be definite BFN or BFP.


Well I'm currently 9dp2dt and going to test early tomorrow!  OTD is not until Tuesday but cannot wait until then!  If it's BFP then it'll be amazing and if it's BFN then I can cling onto the hope that it might change over the next few days!

I've also had some old blood in my crinone discharge which is what I had last time so hoping that it might be from implantation.  Fingers crossed!

Angie P xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flutter74

Angie pangie......10dpt may b a little early and remain positive if bfn tomorrow...the hormone level may not b high enough Jus yet 
fairydust^



f xxxx


----------



## KALM

Lyndsey, just a quick message to let you know I've also finished my pessaries.. Quite a few days ago now. My clinic said my body would be making enough progesterone on its own once pregnant....

Gangles, big congrats on your BFP!

Julydeadline, Doris, and all others with a BFN... So sorry girls. Take care of yourselves through the grieving, and best wishes for your next decisions for your journeys.


----------



## tonbridgelou

Hi all.. 
Congratulations to all the BFPs and a hug for all BFNs....  

Can I join your thread ?  My OTD is on 31st July..  I have been hanging back to join - not sure why!?  This is my first IVF (with DE) so just realising how useful 'talking' on this forum really is.  Your chat has already helped me so thanks!

I could feel some twinges last week for about 3 days after the transfer but fearful that I can't feel anything now.. (apart from mildly sore boobs) no idea if this is good, bad or indifferent.. Of course, I'm suspecting the worse!!


----------



## Kashers

Hi everyone.  Congrats to all who have received BFPs and lots of love to those who haven't received news they were hoping for.  Hope you have lots of love and support around you.

I am now day 5 post 5dt.  Spent most of yesterday on the loo weeing.  Also as from yesterday afternoon started getting horrible bitter taste.  Has anyone had this.  Only other thing mild cramps and a few shooting pains one particularly bad one which made me jump a little. 

Tonbridgelou I also am using a donor egg.  I am testing 1 Aug.  Desperate for Friday to come but also scared. 

X


----------



## Flutter74

Morning all. 

welcome to the newbie......don't be a stranger but welcome to the crazy 2www. it don't stop there either once a bfp your next hurdle is scan. 


i want to reassure you lovely ladies about looking for a sign that tells us we are pregnant. the only knowledge is the hpt on our otd. 
i had v little signs and tbh i would not really know im pregnant now. the twinges sore bb etc could be anything at this stage. 
remember most dont know there pregnant until after missed period and 6wks plus. 
its v hard but please try to relax and remain  positive. try and enjoy the bliss  of pupo 

you have come so far to get to the 2ww and a long journey ahead. pregnancy 40was and believe me i am a week past otd and still worrying. so it don't stop here.


----------



## angie pangie

So I did a test this morning... and it came back as   !!!!!

I'm a little bit shocked as I really felt last night that AF was coming.  

Will test again on OTD on Tuesday and clinic say to test a week later too.


----------



## Flutter74

Angie pangie.........massive congrats.......enjoy knowing your pregnant. its awesome! 


F xxx


----------



## Karou

Welcome newbies, all welcome here
Angie    congratulations.
Jen, don't worry mild cramps, back ache and the like, is often a good sign, I had it from about 4 days after transfer and got my bfp Thursday.
Kashers, I had the horrible taste thing too, in fact was so vac made me think a chicken stir fry was off. Hubby ate it and said didn't know what I was talking about, so I'd say a good sign!
 to all going through the wait for first scans and those testing soon


----------



## Lynsey_90

Angie pangie congrats on your BFP!! 

Welcome to the newbies hope the 2ww is kind to you. I had manyps and down it wasn't easy and I know it seems easy for me to say now but just try to take it easy. I got really stressed out as I really had no symptoms other than feeling like I normally do before AF - sore boobs, bit of back ache and I even started spotting at 7dp5dt and I always get that just before my period starts so I really couldn't tell the difference! I think the only one is to wait till otd and test. I know it's so hard though but lots of luck to you all and anything you can find to try to take your mind off it is the best thing! I was in floods of tears for most of mine!!

Kalm - it seems like we're the only two who stop meds so soon after BFP. It does worry me a bit but my clinic said the same as yours -  that my body should be producing enough on its own now and I guess we have to trust they know what they're doing they got us this far after all! It is nerve wracking though to suddenly b completely drug free after all these weeks!! I took my last one this morning! 

Hi everyone else hope you're all ok Xxx


----------



## Ruu

Hi there - hope you don't mind me hopping on to say hi - I've been reading for a few days now. I'm currently 11dp 5dt with two super blasts with donor egg. OTD is this Monday for bloods and Wednesday 30th for poas. I've decided on Blood test booked for 9.30am Monday morning - getting it done in the Repromed clinic I go to for scans rather than GP as they will have result back by that evening whereas my GPs takes 2-3 days so if repeat bloods are needed for Hcg doubling its useless - double the cost but at least it's near my work!! Praying for my first bfp ever and back to work on Tuesday morning after a heavenly 2.5 weeks off!

Congrats to all the recent BFPs and huge hugs to those who have been disappointed again   

Just on the subject of continued meds after BFP - if we are successful we will stay on everything gestone, prednisilone, patches, aspirin, folic acid and Progynova until 12 weeks as it's a donor cycle and the body needs to be assisted with these hormones until it starts producing them automatically. In an own egg cycle your bodies are naturally producing these from the start so possibly that's why they don't make you continue after bfp!??


----------



## Kashers

Ruu I am 6 days post 5 day baslto transfer also with a donor egg.  As far as I am aware I have to stay on my meds for 12 weeks if a positive result.  Test day can't come round quick enough. X


----------



## Flutter74

Ruu good luck! 

Kasher not long now! 
How are you? 


F xxxx


----------



## Jonsgirl80

BFN for me this morning


----------



## Flutter74

Jonsgirl....im really sorry... .


----------



## Ruu

So sorry   jonsgirl xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

So sorry jonsgirl  

Welcome Ruu and lots of luck for Monday!

Kasher/flutter hi hope your're both getting on ok Xx


----------



## Flutter74

Thanks lynsey 


how's you? News sinking in yet? 

F xxx


----------



## buddy01

Jonsgirl  - still following thread, I'm so sorry to read this.  Lots of hugs and take your time with everything xxxxx


----------



## Kashers

Sorry jonsgirl.  I know how heartbreaking it is.  

I'm having bad day today and was in tears earlier.  Just having a negative day,  not for any particular reason just woke up negative and convinced it hasn't worked. I was even looking at holidays to book if it is negative Then took deep breath and though a. We had a top quality blasto which we didn't last time.  B.  I am feeling slightly different than last time. C.  There is no reason to be negative and stop being so stupid.  I just want Friday here so I know one way or another!  Hubbie and I both have Friday off work so we can do something nice and spend the day together either way ? X


----------



## Flutter74

Kasher.....that the spirit girl remain the best you positive. the second wk the hardest tbh but it will be Fri soon. you have a very good chance with a blasto !


----------



## Lynsey_90

Flutter - it is starting too. I feel very excited but scared of gettig too carried away but it's hard!

Kasher I know exactly how you are feeling I had a very down day last Sunday I think it's just the waiting and doubting it gets to everyone but fingers crossed for you and hopefully this week will go quickly for you xx


----------



## Toad76

Hi all,

Sorry for the lack of personals, back to work this week, and not seemed to have any time to myself.

So sorry to hear the BFN's, huge   to you all. Rant, cry, be angry, and worry about what's next at a latter day. Give yourselves time to heal. This is unbelievably tough, and  nothing but time will help. xxx

Congratulations on all the new BFP's, fingers and all bits crossed for plain sailing for you ladies. 

Welcome to all the newbies. 

AFM, plodding on waiting for my scan. Some days positive, some days worried sick. Lots of cramping which I hope is normal. No bleeding so far. All these little steps towards the ultimate goal, seem so tough. Today I have been struggling and feeling a bit sad, but I am putting it down to hormones as there is no reason to be. Positive thoughts!

Take care all. Promise to pop in more this week, and lend some support. xx


----------



## Karou

Sorry jonsgirl, so heartbreaking, give it time and then hopefully a way forward will emerge  
Welcome Ruu, sending   for your testing.
I think we all have to have at least a couple of days feeling tearful and blue. I had a couple in the second week before testing, no real reason had been chilled up until then and nothing had changed.
Then had another one today, again no reason, I think its the stress and the hormones, hang in there girls we are so strong!
AFM, second HCG tomorrow and then booking in for a scan, I think the week of 4th August, just trying to chill and stay positive. 
 to those testing soon xx


----------



## Busy B

Hi.  I've been reading this link for the last couple of days.  Had ET on July 20 and now in that awful limbo of waiting until July 30.  At least, it is only a couple of days to go.  I can relate with every little twinge and cramp- thinking "Could I be pregnant?"  Reading this link has made me feel not as crazy!


----------



## Flutter74

Busy b welcome to the crazy world off the 2ww 

wishing you luck on otd.


----------



## angie pangie

Hi everyone - hope you're all ok!

Busy B - we're all crazy on here!  It's what the 2ww does to you!  Welcome!

Toad - these hormones are definitely playing tricks on us!  When's your scan?  

Kashers - I totally felt the same before I tested!  I couldn't shake the feeling and time went so slowly!  It's really does your head in doesn't it?!  Good idea taking the day off and planning something nice to do.

Jonsgirl - so sorry   that sucks.

Ruu - good luck tomorrow!

AFM, I'm starting to feel a bit rough which I think is quite early with my OTD not until Tuesday so I'm thinking there's a possibility of twins!  Also the line appeared pretty quick on the test.  Eek!

Good luck to everyone testing this week!       
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruu

Thank you - slept like a baby last night - it's not like tossing and turning is going to change anything - going in for bloods this morning - can't stand another POAS - we've been doing those for ten years and never a BFP so we had agreed before this cycle not to do it this time!! I'll find out sometime this afternoon and if it's positive I'll go get one just so we can enjoy the experience!!!! Back to work tomorrow which will be manic - so I'll be kept busy just in case.
Xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Ruu. your sounding positive and enjoy knowing your pupo. Good luck at the clinic 

f xx


----------



## Ruu

Thanks Flutter - I love pupo !!! It's the next bit I'm not too good at!!


----------



## tonbridgelou

Everything's crossed for you today..


----------



## tonbridgelou

That was for Ruu.. but actually.. everything's crossed for all of us testing this week!!!


----------



## Ruu

Thanks ladies - bloods are done - it's all in the lap of the lab gods now!!!


----------



## Toad76

Hi all,

Good luck for the blood test Karou. Hopefully we'll all be going for scans the same week! Think you're right, the stress is sometimes overwhelming & the feeling blue days hit, but that's why we come here for a pick me up. Xxx

Welcome Busyb, yep it's a crazy ride, but you're not alone. Good luck for Weds. Xx

I'm all over the place angie pangie! Up & down more times than a tarts panties! My scan is 7th Aug. Let us know when you hear about yours. X

Best of luck Ruu, fingers crossed for a BFP. X

AFM still cramptastic. Wish I knew if that's a good thing or bad thing. No other symptoms though. Almost wishing for a bit of Sickness! Best be careful what I wish for!


----------



## Busy B

Thank you everyone for making me feel a] welcomed and b] not crazy!

I'm trying to do everything in my power to keep busy.. I may even start tackling that huge paper mountain on my desk and sort them out!?!


----------



## Karou

Welcome busy B, it's certainly a crazy time, good luck for testing.
Run, hope you get great numbers today.
Toad, I'm with you all the way on this roller coaster! My bloods have gone from 180 to 687, don't think high enough for twins but I'll happily take a singleton. My scan is in the 7th as well, this is the significant date for me as often failed at this point not seeing a heartbeat, so am likely to be a stress monkey until then! Xxx


----------



## Ruu

Unfortunately looks like we've been let down by the clinic - no results yet !! Well peed off to be honest as I really wanted to know before I had to go back to work in the morning!!


----------



## Karou

Oh no Ruu, that's just rubbish, don't they know how stressful this is!! I had to chase to get my results this afternoon.
Sending   to keep you going xx


----------



## Ruu

They're a fertility clinic so I would hope they would be aware - I'm upset as she said we'd definitely have it today and she checked my email and everything - I will most likely be getting it in work now which is so not what we wanted


----------



## Flutter74

Ruu that very bad. even if phone call to say we have no news! How bad is that! Im angry now. we r here to support you and each other 

keep positive for a little longer. 

f xxx


----------



## Karou

wow, a fertility clinic really should know better. Flutter is right, they could have rung and apologised for no news. Feel free to rant here. Hopefully, when the news comes it will be worth the wait


----------



## Toad76

Karou, I feel the angst, this is my first time, but the wait to see I'd there really is a little one or two in there is unbearable. I just want to know it's for real. Tough wait. Fingers crossed for the 7th eh? Xx

Ruu that is so horrible! I think a large complaint is in order. They should know that messing with your emotions in this way is just plain wrong.


----------



## Ruu

Ladies - we just got an email from the clinic - it's a flippin           

We can't believe it - after ten years without a positive ever. Stunned and in shock - progesterone 47.5 and beta 1585!!

I know it's a long road from here but this will do us as a start!!! Thank you so much for all your support


----------



## Flutter74

Omg u got an email at this time wow! But never mind than congratulations


----------



## angie pangie

woohoo ruu!!!!!        congratulations! xxx


----------



## Karou

woo hoo ruu! that's just amazing news, worth the wait. So glad you got to find out today.
Those numbers look fab too           Delighted for you.
So now Angie Pangie you're turn tomorrow is that right?


----------



## Ruu

Thank you xxxx everything crossed for the next one up now xxxx Angie Pangie I think?


----------



## AlexTTC!

I caved! We tested this morning at 3am !!!!! It's 7dp5dt and CB digital positive 1-2weeks appeared almost immediately!!!! OVERJOYED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good luck to you all ladies!


----------



## Ruu

Yaaaaay Alex             Wooooooo hooooo!! So delighted for you - yaaaay!
As you can see I'm awake at silly o'clock again!!


----------



## Flutter74

Alex congrats....testing early paid off! 

Ruu...bet your still in shock! I still cannot believe i am pregnant. think you won't until scan date. 

hope everyone ok? 

f xxx


----------



## Karou

Wow, Alex that's really early to get a positive, huge congratulations, could be multiples that's one of the indicators!!!        
Come on Angie, you can do it


----------



## jen_bretby

Morning ladies

Well I too was naughty and tested early (7pd5dt)!!!!!!!!!                                        And I got a BFP    
Nt quite sure when my OTD is as the nurse told me 14dpEC (tomorrow) and the consultant told me 10dpET (Thursday) so either way I tested early and I'll test again over the next few days.  Gonna chase my GP for a beta HCG (which they did last time) just to put my mind at rest after my MMC in May but feeling hopeful!!  The cat knew before I did (just like when I was pg with my dd). He's been all over me the last few days (not like him!)

Alex- massive congrats   .  I was tempted to test at 3am when I got up for the loo but held off incase I woke dd.  Yon must be over the moon?

Angie pangie- did you test?? I really hope you've had good news, fingers crossed for you xxx

Run- amazing news!!!    I can see why you're over the moon, 10years is a long time to wait but an amazing beta!!!!  It'll feel like a lifetime till your scan but it'll be worth it!! X

Karou - congrats on the rising beta.  Brilliant news, just gotta hang on in there till the scan now...not long to go!!

Toad- how are you coping with the wait for your scan?

BusyB- welcome and you're only joining the madness that awaits us all on the 2WW!! Good luck

And to everyone else, good luck surviving the 2WW!!! Sending baby dust to all


----------



## Busy B

Congrats to Ruu [I can't believe as well that you were told by email], Alex and Jen!
My turn tomorrow! Mixed feelings about testing.
Fingers crossed to all waiting.


----------



## Karou

Congrats Jen, way to go       gosh so much excitment.
I'm trying to bear in mind my own advice, I had a brown discharge last night, and now I have some red blood (not much at the moment) and a little cramping. Obviously this is making me feel really anxious and scared, but I am trying to believe it is just implantation bleeding! Argh, will this rollercoaster never settle down. Sorry to pour water on all the excitment, I am genuinely pleased for everyone just a little scared!


----------



## jen_bretby

Of course you're scared Karou!!!! But lots of ladies have early pregnancy bleeding and come out 9months later with health bubs!!! I'm sure this will be the case for you but if you need more reassurance the. Either call your clinic or your local EPU (early pregnancy unit) and they may be able to reassure you more xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Karou....if you can recall i had the same last week at 5wks pregnant. clinic reassured me that its v v common. placenta implanting or cervic bleeding. 

try n keep positive. remain calm i know its hard tho! 

F xxx


----------



## Karou

Thanks Flutter that is reassuring (especially as that is exactly where I am in terms of number of weeks), I'm trying not to think about it (but that's not working too well as a strategy  ) xx


----------



## angie pangie

Hi ladies

Well OTD for me so did my official POAS this morning and was relieved to see   again (for those of you that didn't see earlier in the thread - I couldn't wait any longer and tested on Saturday - 10dp2dt - and got my BFP then)  

Jen + Alex - woohoo congratulations!!!         

Karou - have you spoken to your clinic about it?  Make sure you're resting!!!!  Hope that it stops. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Karou

Yay Angie P, glad the   is still there that's fantastic      Are you going to get bloods done?

AFM, bleeding seems to have stopped so feeling a little better. Think I may still call the hospital and see if they will do another HCG test and progesterone just to check all is well. Will decide in the morning depending on how I feel and whether any signs of blood!

So many congratulations to all the BFP's on here, July seems to have been quite a good month. Flutter when is your scan date?


----------



## Ruu

Yaaay!! Angie Pangie - that's super               - delighted xx

Karou - brilliant news that the bleeding has stopped - gosh if it's not one worry it's another on this roller coaster !! Xxx


----------



## Flutter74

Karou......phew about bleeding. it really the same as me last week 
its really unsettling. i did a hpt the nxt morning to settle my mind. 

scan on Mon. not long nw!! When yr? 

I agree July been pretty good but there been some ladies that wasn't so lucky. we all appreciate how fertility issues effects us. so lets spare a thought to them as this July thread nrly comes to an end. 

Wishing each and everyone all the luck in there onwards journey and join you in march april 2015 thread. 

f xxx


----------



## Ruu

Beautifully said Flutter xx I couldn't agree more and I'd just like to add to those who have been disappointed this time round - huge, massive hugs    And please don't lose heart - if I can get this far after all these years there is hope for everyone xxxx 
AFM second beta today - fingers crossed all is still well


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey ladies I've been lurking & reading your stories. So so happy for all the bfps. 

Just wondering if you all had many symptoms? I really haven't had any do setting myself up for a big fall :-(. I have bloods Friday.


----------



## Flutter74

Mummy at last.....welcome...from your signature you been through alot to get here. i will reassure you by saying i had v few signs especially in my second week. its too early to feel pregnant. most don't feel anything past 6wks. 

its not easy but please try and stay positive until Fri. only two more sleeps! Enjoy the pupo whilst it lasts! 
Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## Busy B

Morning

Woke up early to POAS and got DH out of bed - and was so relieved to see   !!
Now for this to sink in.
Many thanks for all the support during the crazy 2ww!


----------



## Kashers

I nearly caved in today and tested early (bought test last night) but chickened out.  I didn't want to test, it be negative and then have to go to work.  We have Friday off work for that reason.  Also too scared and want to be PUPO for two more days in blissful ignorance!  I am peeing all the time it is ridiculous.  I'm not one of these people who pee a lot.  Feel a bit whoozy headed.  I also zonked out asleep on the sofa last night which I rarely do but that could be the accupuncture. Had last night.!  Roll on Friday!


----------



## Spud1980

Hello everyone

I don't post very often but spend a lot of time reading these boards - they provide me with lots of support!

Earlier this month I had my third round of IUI (the first two were natural cycles and I used clomid for this third cycle).  I'm so pleased (and very shocked) to report that I had a    this morning!!!  Neither my DH nor I can quite believe it!  I've done two tests already and they both said the same so perhaps it is true!  

I know it is very early days but we have been waiting for this for 7 years, and are trying to be cautiously optimistic.  

Sending everyone lots of positive thoughts!  

xxx


----------



## Karou

Wow, so much can happen in such a short time.
Flutter you said it just right, my heart goes out to those who didn't have success this time round, I have been there so many times. It's not an easy journey and it makes you crazy, but as some of the recent positives show, if you hang in there it can come true.
So many congrats to Spud, Busy B, and Mummy at last        Fantastic news.
Flutter, not long till Monday, sending you  
Kalm, how you doing honey?
AFM no more bleeding this morning, although tempted to see if I can get hospital to do another hcg for me. Trying to stay calm and hang in till Thursday and then hopefully see you all on the March/April 2015 thread.
Good luck to all those testing in the next few days


----------



## Flutter74

Wow we have some bfp. amazing news 

Kasher yr next on Fri not longer hunni


----------



## Toad76

Hi all, 

Wow! So many BFP's, Congrats and and Congrats and Congrats to you all- Spud1980, Ruu, Alex TTC, Jen_bretby, Angie Pangie, Busy B. Hope I haven't missed anyone!           

Kashers, good luck for your test, have my fingers crossed. x

Karou, Hope your bleed is all settled. So scary, but seems to be the way of things if that's any comfort at all. x

AFM, another week and a day until my scan, not that I'm counting! Having ok days, and just petrified days at the moment. So want this to work, trying not to worry myself sick. Keep talking to the mini me in there to hang on in. Fingers crossed. 

See some of you soon on the early birds boards. xxx


----------



## Kashers

Omg I gave in and just tested when I got home from work.  2 days early but It's bloody positive!!!!!!  A little faint but def a positive. I'm on my own and hubbie doesn't even know yet!  Want him to hurry home to make sure he agrees and not my eyes deceiving me.  I'll test tomorrow with first morning wee but it looks like a fairly faint positive x


----------



## angie pangie

woohoo Kashers!!!!  That's great! xxxx


----------



## Karou

Yay Kashers that's great news congratulations


----------



## angie pangie

Spud & Busy B - congratulations!!!!       

Mummyatlast - good luck for Friday!  

AFM, I'm starting to get the fear now that it's not gonna stick.  Still have to wait until Tuesday to repeat the test and then my clinic will book my scan.  Seems like ages away!  Feels like it won't be real until I've had that scan!

Hope everyone is doing ok! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kashers

It is really very faint but I am two days early and test day is Friday.  Still early days and a long long way to go yet x


----------



## melbg

Don't panic Kashers, urine is usually more diluted later on in the day hence the faint test. I'm sure you'll see good lines in the morning. X


----------



## Ruu

Yaaaaay busy bee and spud            That's super.

Kashers - testing early AND without DH AND in the evening!!! Lol you are either very brave or very naughty !!! Woooo hooooo - so delighted for you        

This thread is certainly making a burst for it before the end of the month.

Mummyatlast - keep up the positive thoughts honey - I know some people that have had no symptoms and have gone on to have BFP's and one even had twins xxx

AFM - 2nd beta just in 3552!!! So much for it not expected to double as it's already high!! LOL


----------



## Karou

Woo hoo Ruu, sounds like multiples to me, yay, go girl


----------



## Praying4asibling

Thanks for the support ladies. Trying to remain positive x


----------



## Spud1980

Thank you everyone for your best wishes!  I'm sorry to those for whom it hasn't yet worked out, I really hope you get some positive news soon.  It is very early days for us and it doesn't really feel real - I was convinced AF was on the way as I had exactly the same symptoms as I do every month and don't feel any different.  Now we are keeping everything crossed for the first scan in a couple of weeks time, perhaps then it will sink in....!
xx


----------



## tonbridgelou

Hi all
I had a BFP this morning too and in shock..  Spud you're right - this doesn't seem very real.  Just trying to enjoy the moment before I start thinking (worrying!) about the next stage!

I'm feeling rotten for all those with BFNs this month - this process seems so random and unfair at times.  

TBL


----------



## Ruu

Yaaaaaaayyyy!!! Tonbridgelou - more bananas and pom poms for you


----------



## Flutter74

Tbl massive congrats.


----------



## Karou

Woo hoo, congratulations             , enjoy the moment, I'm sure it will feel real soon enough


----------



## Ruu

Well ladies results of third beta are in.................       13,148!!!!!!
Happy Friday!!


----------



## Praying4asibling

Bloods done results Tuesday! Wish I felt confident or at least had a symptom!!!

Ruu wow that has to be twins!!

X


----------

